# Umfrage: Wenn es so weitergeht mit den Severn dann.....



## IchbinArzt (8. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen, :-)

gestern Abend gegen kurz vor 18 Uhr versuchte ich auf meinem Server einzuloggen um meine Dailys und ggf einen Raid zu starten. Leider kam ich nicht mal ins Spiel 
da die Server mal wieder völlig überlastet waren. Gegen 21 Uhr konnte ich zumindest wieder einloggen und meine Dailys starten. Kaum jemand war online auch wenn 
mein TS gut gefüllt war mit Spielern denen es auch so ging wie mir. Nun ist das ja nicht der erste Abend an dem spielen nicht möglich war. Auch die ganzen Tage zuvor 
war es kaum möglich Abends gemütlich WoW zu spielen. Wenn man sich so durch die Foren liest findet man immer wieder Beschwerde Threads.
Ich möchte mit diesem Beitrag nicht noch einen weiteren Mimimi Beitrag dazu eröffnen sondern viel mehr mit Euch darüber schreiben wie es weitergehen soll. Von daher 
habe ich auch eine Umfrage erstellt und bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Meinung und Euer Voting. 

Glaubt ihr Blizzard bekommt das mit den Serverproblemen noch mal in den Griff ???
Wenn ja, wie würdet ihr an der Stelle von Blizzard handeln ??? 
Oder anders gefragt, Woran denkt Ihr liegen diese Serverprobleme ???

Ich bin auf Eure konstruktiven Vorschläge und Antworten sehr gespannt.

Grüße,

Doc


----------



## Casp (8. Februar 2010)

Abwarten.


----------



## Chelrid (8. Februar 2010)

Also mein Server lief vorgestern noch wunderbar, so wie immer. Gestern allerdings, nach dem Start vom Liebesfest, ging so gut wie gar nix. Daher hab ich mich, da ich vom arbeiten ko war, ausgeloggt und was anderes gemacht. Hoffe heute läuft der Server besser.


----------



## neon1705 (8. Februar 2010)

naja zum glück spiel ich nichtmehr ist mir alles zu blöd geworden und nachdem die nun doch arthas sterben lassen haben haben sie auch gleich die ganze story sterben lassen also nicht mein problem mehr

blizzard kümmert sich um nix mehr als die scheinchen zu zählen


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal abwarten ist eine gute Idee, so hab ich Zeit etwas einen twink zu leveln mit einem Kolegen. Nach dem Event geht wieder alles.
Ich denke mal das es an der Technik liegt, aber warum mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn alle spielen?

MfG


----------



## Piposus (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn sich nichts ändert, dann ist *Aerie Peak *der Anfang und nicht das Ende gewesen. Und nein, ich habe keinen einzigen Buchstaben in den Chat getippt. Was sich aber ändern könnte, wenn die Probleme länger anhalten und man nur auf diese (durchaus sehr unfaire) Art und Weise Resonanz seitens Blau bekommt.

/Edit: Man muss sich das mal vorstellen: Erst, nachdem die UK-CM's den DE-CM's eins auf den Allerwertesten verpassten gabs nen Statement. Aber zuerst im UK-Forum. Nice, oder?


----------



## Angita (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

meine 80iger sind auf dem Server Gorgonnash, dieser Server ist am Abend zum Raiden und nun auch zum Farmen unspielbar geworden.

In den letzen 3 Wochen wurde jeder 2te 25iger Raid unserer Gilde auf Grund von Latenz-Problemen "vertagt".
Unsere Gilde zermalt sich den Kopf wie wir mehr Performenc aus unseren Rechnern (alle auf Gaming-Ansprüche ausgelegt) rausholen können.
Bosstatktiken bleiben da leider sehr oft auf der Strecke... und üben geht ja nicht, wenn beim Bosskampf die Castzeit mehr als verdoppelt wird, obwohl die Latenz GRÜN (~ 160fps und 65ps) war.
Alle Addons die man nicht zum Raiden braucht sind schon lange raus und alle Effekte sind auf einem "Pflicht-Minimum" runtergeschraubt.

Gestern Abend dann ist mir entgültig der Kragen geplatzt!
Zuerst mit meinen80igern die daily Hero...
Fazit / DD - Ele Schami: SCHEISSE, HDS war grauenhaft, ich hab teilweise nicht mal die Mobbs gesehen - "Target helfen" und dps geblubbert so gut es ging, komisch nur das die Mobbs IMMUN auf alle Fähigkeiten der Fern-DD waren... einfach unspielbar.
Fazit / Tank - Schutz Paladin: SCHEISSE, HDZ4 wir kammen nicht mal zum ersten Boss! Es war 0 Trash zu sehen und ständig kippte wer um. Wir haben nicht mal die Elite-Einheiten gesehen... einfach unspielbar.

Danach mit meinem Twink - weil ich halt super gefrustet war/meine Eule ist auf Tichondrius zuhause - die daily Dungon gestartet...
Fazit / DD: SCHEISSE, die Sethekhallen sind so schon nicht gerade anspruchslos, aber wenn man keinen Mobb / Trash ins Target nehmen kann ist ein wipe vorprogrammiert... einfach unspielbar.


Blizz hat Zeit bis Ende Februar, danach ist mein ACC mal für 6-12 Monate eingefroren.


So long
Angita


----------



## TheDoggy (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Server läuft wie ne eins, Warteschlangen sind mir ein Fremdwort, also werd ich bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (8. Februar 2010)

Es ist zwar schade das es im mom so viele Probleme gibt aber mehr als abwarten und tee trinken kann man da eh net machen.
Nur wegen vorrübergehende Lags aufzuhören oder Server wechseln kommt bei mir net in Frage, das wird schon wieder ^^


----------



## Starfros (8. Februar 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine 80iger sind auf dem Server Gorgonnash, dieser Server ist am Abend zum Raiden und nun auch zum Farmen unspielbar geworden.
> 
> ...




Euer problem ist nicht rechner bedingt sondern Server bedingt. 

Aber nach dem was gestern ab ging und das auf sehr vielen wenn nicht allen Server ist es darauf zurück zu führen das das "Liebe liegt in der Luft" gestartet ist.
Jeder loggt sich ein und will dieses absolvieren, da auch Sonntags stoßzeiten sind war es ab 17:30 - 18Uhr derbe am laggen.Dazu noch die leute die am abend Raiden wollen.
Wer meint dies zu ignorieren und ab zu winken ,sag ich nur ...denkt zurück an die schlotter nächte , da war es genau so.... kaum einen tag nach dem ende war ruhe.


----------



## Slush (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die zusätzliche Spammerei bei uns auf Destromath zB im Handelschannel, der wirklich nur noch als lfg chat benutzt wird, den Server zusätzlich auslasten auch wenns nur minimal ist.


----------



## HoherLord (8. Februar 2010)

Hmm, bei den Schlotternächten hab ich davon nix bemerkt. Bis gestern Abend lief Aman'Thul auch noch sauber. Aber gegen 19.00 Uhr, als ich einloggen wollte dachte ich: Na toll, jetzt haste genau die Scheisse wie im Forum immer steht ^^.

Kaum ein Satz kam in den Chat, die Mobs spawnten so gut wie überhaupt nich... Nach 5 Minuten bin ich wieder off. Ich hoffe es liegt an diesem Event. Aber eigentlich möchte ich nich so lange warten müssen, bis ich weitermachen kann. Das nervt schon. Schließlich zahle ich ja für den vollen Monat und nich für 1 Woche ausfall wegen eines Events...

Ich weiss auch, dass es bestimmt schwer ist, solche Latenzprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen, jedoch erwarte ich einfach das sich die Herren von Blizzard den A.. aufreissen um das in den Griff zu bekommen. Flüssige Mittel sind ja wohl vorhanden^^. 

Mit Hoffnung auf Besserung wünsch ich euch was...

Bleibt stabil...


----------



## ercvomnil (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern beim einloggen kurz Probleme, ging dann aber ohne weiteres. Einzig die "Event-Zonen" waren unspielbar. Og hat länger gebraucht zum laden als Dala sonst (wobei selbiges gestern abend fast ausgestorben war ôO), und im Kristallsangwald bei den Eventmobs hats auch gelaggt ohne Ende :/
Aber sonst gings eigentlich.
mfg erc


----------



## D4NTE (8. Februar 2010)

die beste möglichkeit um diese lästigen serverabstürze und was weiß ich nicht alles zu unterbinden ist ganz einfach aufhören. spiel selbst nicht mehr wurd mir alles zu grotesk.

@TE: du sagst soll kein mimimi thread sein...da du das schon sagst ein ganz einfaches MIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## RedShirt (8. Februar 2010)

Kenne die Probleme - Umloggen ein Graus, Ladebildschirm, Lags, Castzeiten länger, Post abholen geht garnicht..

Dalaran kann ich mir mit dem Event erklären - Kristallsangwald/Dalaran sind ja auf einem Server zuhause, und da gabs n Statement, daß sie das Argentumturnier eigentlich unter Dala machen wollten, aber wegen der enormen Last nach Eiskrone verlegt haben. 

Jetzt ist da die eine Daily daheim - und da sieht man die Einschläge schon von Dalaran aus (Kriegszone, meiner Ansicht nach).
Kein Wunder, wenns da in Dalaran etwas länger dauert.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (8. Februar 2010)

Also grundsätzlich hatten wir auf Onyxia auch gestern Megalaggs. Nur soviel habe ich davon garnicht mitbekommen irgendwie. Viele behaupteten sie ständen 10 minuten am Briefkasten oder casten 10 Sekunden bis sie aufs Mount steigen können. 

Bei mir lief alles reibungslos.


----------



## Akusai (8. Februar 2010)

Na ich würd ganz sarkastisch mal sagen"Preis rauf das heißt Spielerzahl runter, das dann Server werden entlastet und das dann Spielfluss besser.
Und blizz kann sich neue Server sparen."
Ansonsten weiter fahren und beobachten, Ferien sind doch auch noch oder bring ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## Shac (8. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Euer problem ist nicht rechner bedingt sondern Server bedingt.
> 
> Aber nach dem was gestern ab ging und das auf sehr vielen wenn nicht allen Server ist es darauf zurück zu führen das das "Liebe liegt in der Luft" gestartet ist.
> Jeder loggt sich ein und will dieses absolvieren, da auch Sonntags stoßzeiten sind war es ab 17:30 - 18Uhr derbe am laggen.Dazu noch die leute die am abend Raiden wollen.
> Wer meint dies zu ignorieren und ab zu winken ,sag ich nur ...denkt zurück an die schlotter nächte , da war es genau so.... kaum einen tag nach dem ende war ruhe.



Haha sehr gut wir haben unspielbare Bedingungen habe zum teil 40 min am Briefkasten gestanden um was daraus heraus zu holen. Auf Aerie Peak wurde alles vollgespammt in OG und der Server lief fast so als ob nichts wäre während man auf Proudmoore meinte der Server liege im Koma und man wartet vergebens das die mal en Neustart machen. Im übrigen geht es hier nicht nur um einzelne Server sondern um den größten Realmpool und das erst aus England ein Statment kommt wegen Aerie Peak und man erst später en sinnlos Bluepost findet von Ulvareth nach 5!!! Stunden ist ja wohl der Witz schlechthin.

Im übrigen werden es immer mehr Feiertage im WoW-Kalender selbst wenns am Event liegt ist es erstens unmöglich das Event auch zu machen und zweitens würden dann solche Lags öfters Vorkommen. Außerdem hat Blizz jetzt seit 5 Jahren den Kessel brodeln lassen mit den Servern in Blutdurst. Das gestern auf Aerie Peak war lediglich mal 5 Jahre Wut abbauen und ich denke das hat jetzt jeder bei Blizzard verstanden das da was geändert werden muss.


----------



## Cobrastrike (8. Februar 2010)

Läuft doch alles wunderbar...!?!
Versuchs mal mit nem neuem Rechner und/oder ner guten I-Netleitung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Februar 2010)

*Blizzard sitzt es eh wieder aus - war schon immer so, wird nie anders.*



Keine Konkurrenz - kein Handlungsbedarf. So einfach ist das.

Die 2-3 % die jetzt kündigen krazt keinen dort. 

Vor allem wenn ein Event kommt ist es immer schlimm. Gestern war es megaschlimm
weil auch noch Sonntag war. Klar das da ab Nachmittag nix mehr geht.
Aber ich kann ja schlecht wegen Blizz Unfähigkeit auf das Spielen am Sonntag verzichten.

Was übrigens lustig ist: Im Allgemeinen schrieb einer: "Wartet einfach bis 21 Uhr, dann müssen 
die ganzen Kiddies ins Bett und es wird besser"
Und so war es auch _(obs an den "Kiddies" lag oder ob einfach viele genervt ausgeloggt haben, 
das weiß nur Blizzard)_

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum dann immer Transfers angeboten werden.

Kann man volle Realms nicht einfach schließen ?


----------



## Kjarrigan (8. Februar 2010)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Läuft doch alles wunderbar...!?!
> Versuchs mal mit nem neuem Rechner und/oder ner guten I-Netleitung.




Dann hast du evtl Glück mit deinem Server aber sowas unquallifiziertes zu sagen nervt dann doch.

Mein Rechner ist auf jeden fall noch ausreichend und hatte sogar gestern eine Latenz von unglaublichen 34 ms, trotzdem hat das Looten von mobs teilweise 5 Minuten und Länger gedauert. Grafik läuft zwar stark runtergeschraubt aber auch im 25er Raids mit min 15 fps in schlechten momenten.

btt: Ich werde wohl auch erstmal abwarten inwieweit und ob überhaupt sich dahingehend was ändert und dann meine Konsequenzen ziehen, so schnell war Schneesturm ja noch nie mit irgendwelchen Reaktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Kjar


----------



## HoherLord (8. Februar 2010)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Läuft doch alles wunderbar...!?!
> Versuchs mal mit nem neuem Rechner und/oder ner guten I-Netleitung.




Nich einfach was schreiben, was nich sein kann. Sonst hätten 80% der User über Nacht schlechte Rechner oder I-Net-Leitungen (mich inbegriffen ^^).

Aber Dein Satz ist schon richtig, nur gilt der für Blizz ^^... LOS BLIZZ, NEUE RECHNER, NEUE SERVER UND BESSERE LEITUNGEN!!!!!! *grins*


MfG


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Februar 2010)

Auf Proudmoore konnte man gestern sich gar nicht mehr einloggen. War total witzig!
Ladebildschirm nach 42min abgebrochen.
Aber auf Shattrath war es gut zu spielen.

Es ist nervig wenn die Server nicht richtig funktionieren.


----------



## Haramann (8. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach: Blutdurst ist überbevölkert. Das packt die Hardware von Blizz nicht. Bevölkerungsstopp auf den vollen Servern dort (FW,Destro) und Charaktertransfers dort weg. Techniker ranlassen könnte was bringen, jedoch nicht genug.


----------



## Shariko (8. Februar 2010)

Da ich bis jetzt herzlich wenig das Problem hatte, dass die Server down waren, wenn ich spielen wollte (außer in der Anfangszeit von WoW), werd ich erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Wenn es diesen Abend nix wird, dann eben morgen abend. Sollte sich dies Problem doch häufen, dann wird sich entsprechend gemeldet, dass da doch etwas gemacht werden sollte.
Und sollte sich dann immer noch nix tun, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass ich sage:"Ok, es gibt ja noch mehr MMOs auf dieser Welt und jeden Tag kommen neue hinzu. Da wird sich schon was passendes für mich finden." Im Klartext, dann wird erst gegkündigt.

Was Blizz machen könnte, wäre u. a. die Servertechnik verbessern, oder verbessern lassen, den Serveranbieter wechseln, kostenlose Transfers anbieten und auch die Bevölkerungsanzahl begrenzen, damit es sich wieder einpendeln kann.
Aber anscheinend ist das denen wohl egal geworden, oder aber die sollten die Putzfrau wechseln, damit die nicht immer die Server wegen ihres Staubsaugers lahmlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (8. Februar 2010)

Jo Blutdurst ist am Po. Evtl die Realmpools wirklich neu zusammenstellen und die vollen Server mit zu leeren Servern schieben. Sonst vllt neue Technik zulegen.

Ahja und ich weiß bei vielen ging es.. bis auf die Spieler von Blutdurst!!! Ahja KOMISCHERWEISE war gegen 0 Uhr wieder Ruhe, eigenartig oder?

Ahja noch lustiger find ich das Blizz MAL WIEDER uns die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt und es ja an unserem Inet liegen würde (jo alle Spieler von Blutdurst haben sch.. Inet, schon klar^^). Die deutschen CMs sind echt am Po, allgemein wird Deutschland arg stiefmütterlich behandelt.. im Gegensatz zu Frankreich und England.


----------



## Orgoron (8. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal Blizz kennt die Probleme und wird schon handeln aber das geht nich von heute auf morgen.

Die meisten von euch haben noch nicht mal ihren eigenen PC im griff geschweige denn das sie genau wissen wie der funzt aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen.


----------



## Nios (8. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld...mehr als "Blizzard MUSS was tun!"kommt doch net von euch...Solang alle trotz Mißstände weiterzahlen MUSS Blizzard garnichts...
Alle Raidgilden,die auf übervollen Servern meinen,ernsthaft raiden zu wollen,haben nichts anderes als eine miese Performance verdient..wechselt einfach auf einen leeren Server und dann läufts wieder (selber gemacht^^)!Ach ja,ich vergaß..auf einem leeren Server bringt das Erfolg-und Item-posen ja nix...sry.

Ne aber es stimmt schon,was diverse Vorposter geschrieben haben...solang die Masse schön brav weiterzahlt und nicht mehr als ein kleines Meckern von sich gibt,besteht bei Blizz ja nichtmal Handlungsbedarf...warum auch?

 Viel Spass
,
Nios


----------



## MADoxx7 (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin auf Eredar (realmpool Blutdurst) zuhause.
Es geht jetzt schon seid 3 Wochen so das es lagt wie 
verrückt. Wenn man z.B. etwas aus der Bank nehmen
will sind Wartezeiten von ca. 1-10 mins keine Selten-
heit und das liegt nicht an meinem Rechner. Der ist 
auf dem neusten Stand. Was mich aber noch sehr viel
mehr zu dem Thema nervt ist das es Blizz einfach 
nicht schaft ein Statment zu dem Problem zu bringen.
Das wird so lang ausgessen bis sich ein Paar Spieler so
massiv im WoW Forum beschwert haben das ein 
Thread mit 72 Seiten und 1500 Posts entstanden ist
in dem dann auch einige Spieler auf die Idee kamen 
Arie Peak (englisch sprachiger Server) gezielt mit 
einer Protestaktion zum Absturz zu bringen. So weit 
muss man leider schon gehn um überhaupt erhört zu 
werden. Was den Support betrifft hat Blizz auf der
Deutschen Seite mehr als versagt Es ist schon traurig
wenn man als Deutscher Spieler erst nach massiven 
Protest etwas im englischsprachigem Forum dazu
liest. Wenn ich mal AION als beispiel nehm, die ham
sich zu beginn wirklich um betroffene Spieler gekümmert.
Da gab´s Gametime / XP-Buffs etc. und was bekommt
man bei WoW ? NIX ! Klar ist es einfach nun zu sagen
"warum spielst du dann kein Aion mehr". Es ist einfach
so das WoW mir einfach mehr spaß macht wenn´s
dann mal funktioniert.

Zum Thema Serverwechsel kann ich nur Sagen:
* Eredar gibt´s keinen kostenlosen Server transfer
* Gildenbanken können nicht mit auf den andern Server
genommen werden etc.
* 5 Char´s von Eredar zu transen = 100 €
* Es gibt genug Freunde die wegen dem kostenpflichtigem
Transfer nicht transen wollen etc.
Das ist doch ganz großer Bull.... wenn ich das hör 
"Wechsel doch einfach denserver mimimi"

Zum Thema Performance kann ich nur sagen das ich ne
Spitzen i-net leitung mit Fastpath und 16K habe. Auf
meinem Rechner laufen Spiele die Hardwareanforderungen
jenseits von WoW haben. Daran soll´s also nicht
liegen. 

Klar ist auch das es Realm´s gibt auf denen das nicht
vorkommt. Das ist auch gut so sonst könnte sich Blizz
auf noch viel massiveren Protest einstellen. Es ist halt
auch wie oben beschrieben nicht nur ne sache von 1 -2 Tagen
sondern ein akuter dauerzustand der auf besagten Realms
jetzt schon seid 3 Wochen anhält. Bei uns sind mittlerweile 
6 Raid´s abgesagt worden. Und jedesmal nehmen sich die
Leute dafür Zeit und Planen das alles um dann wieder 2 Stunden
im Ladebildschirm zu hängen.


----------



## -Baru- (8. Februar 2010)

MADoxx7 schrieb:


> ...


Und was soll Blizz jetzt für ein Statement geben? "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran" Wärst Du damit zufrieden gestellt?
Ich schätze mal nicht, aber was sollen sie sagen?


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Februar 2010)

Bei mir isses seit dem 3.3.2er Patch so das wir zur Kernzeit (18:00 - 22:00 Uhr) ziemlich derbe Lags haben.

Nervt natürlich tierisch wenn man zocken will, keine Frage, aber ich werde dennoch nichts unternehmen. Warum auch? Die Erfahrung lehrt das es nach mittleren bis grösseren Patches mal 1 oder 2 Wochen nicht ganz rund läuft auf den Servern, also nehm ich es hin und warte auf die Besserung die ziemlich sicher kommen wird!


----------



## Drosa (8. Februar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> *Blizzard sitzt es eh wieder aus - war schon immer so, wird nie anders.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Leute sind immer die besten. Selber keinen Plan aber hier irgendwelche Blödsinn schreiben.

1. Weißt du eigentlich welch ein finanzieller und organisatorischer Aufwand dahintersteckt, so ein stark bevölkertes Servernetz auszubauen bzw. erneuern? Da is nix mit kurz mal 2min die Server ausschalten.
2. Blizzard's Unfähigkeit? Jetzt möchte ich mal wissen was für die Unfähigkeit ist? Bei der Telekom ist das absolut normal, dass das Netz hier und da mal kurz ausfällt und hier soll es Unfähigkeit sein? Warum spielst du dann noch? 
3. Die 2-3% die jetzt kündigen soll Blizzard nicht stören? In welcher Welt lebst du? Der Markt ist hart umkämpft und 3% (!) der bestehenden zahlenden Accounts macht bei mir überschlagsmäßig 240.000 Accounts was wiederrum ca 952.000€ (!!) pro _Monat_ wert is...
4. Ich würde dir empfehlen auch mal etwas über den Tellerrand hinaus zu sehen.


----------



## X-orzist (8. Februar 2010)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Läuft doch alles wunderbar...!?!
> Versuchs mal mit nem neuem Rechner und/oder ner guten I-Netleitung.



sorry, aber dies ist der größte schwachsinn den ich hier gelesen haben - denn das hat nunmal garnix mit der i-net-leitung oder dem rechner zutun.

gerade auf realmpools wie blutdurst, ist es blizz sehr wohl bekannt, das es dort zu stoßzeiten zu massiven problemen kommen kann und diese äussern sich eben wie folgt:

- Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden 
- Login - Bildschirm läuft bis auf 100% und dort verhart er dann für gefühlte Stunden ( 10 - 20 Minuten ) 
- massive Lag´s mit Castverzögerungen von bis zu 2-3 Minuten 
- Handeln unmöglich 
- Plündern von Moob´s kann dauern 
- von der Nutzung von Portalen ist abzuraten 
- das Aufmounten in Dalaran kann schonmal 10 - 15 Minuten dauern 

dazu die passende antwort von einem GM:

*Ulvareth*   Blizzard-Mitarbeiter         
*11. Re: Lag´s, volle Instanzserver und Co* 07.02.2010 13:58:10 PST
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                    Vielen Dank für eure Meldungen. Während wir diese Probleme untersucht haben, haben wir einige Änderungen vorgenommen, von denen wir erwarten, dass sie die Situation zumindest etwas verbessern werden. Lasst uns bitte wissen, wie eure Spielerfahrung jetzt ausfällt, nachdem diese Modifikationen durchgeführt sind. Wir werden die Situation weiterhin genau beobachten und untersuchen und bitten euch währenddessen um Geduld.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würde, wenn ich so angekotzt wäre, entweder den server kostenlos! wechseln oder kündigen. Was anderes kapieren die ja net.

Und meiner Meinung nach sollte es nen Bevölkerungsstop geben.

Auf PvP Servern wäre früher ein Fraktionsstop auch oft gut gewesen, aber da haben sie net nachgedacht. 

Weil viele server, auf denen es net gut aussieht, keinen Spieler mehr vertragen. Und Server wie Magtheridon seit dem ein oder anderen Jahr keine Hordler mehr brauchen.

Aber mit sowas stößt man bei Blizzard leider auf taube Ohren.


----------



## Knusbert (8. Februar 2010)

kann mich dem ganzen gemecker nur anschließen, spiele auch auf gorgonash

freitag abend wollte ich ony tanken, schon beim trash bin ich nur durch die gegend gelaggt. im try selbst ist ony in der mitte stehen geblieben, ging alles durnter und drüber. ALs die welpen kamen konnte ich nichts mehr casten, also alles völlig fail. Auch wenn man abends heros macht sind die instanz server regelmäßig überlastet D:

Mal gucken vielleicht hat die laggerei nun endlich ein ende, hab vdsl 50 bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (8. Februar 2010)

Ich fühl mich verarscht, aber was soll ich tun? ich spiele auf DEM Server weil ich da meine Freunde hab und ich spiele, um mit eben den Leuten was zu machen. WoW selber ist es schon lang nicht mehr wert. Und bevor jetz wer meint 'dann geh doch ma raus'...geht schlecht, wenn die Leute über ganz Europa verteilt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FW kratzt seit Jahren am Rande des erträglichen, mal mehr, mal weniger, SPÄTESTENS seit dem Halloween-event letztes Jahr aber eher mehr.
Wenn wir bis zu einer Stunde zum Post holen/Zonen/Einloggen/Handeln brauchen, und das selbst in der abgelegensten Ecke der Welt (Ja, ich bin bis nach Silithus geRITTEN, um dort meien Post zu holen...) und von Spielbarkeit einfach keine Rede mehr sein kann, weil zu Stoßzeiten mal bis zu 10 Minuten keine Handlungen getätigt werden können reichts langsam. Jaja 13 euro BLA, aber bitte, wann kommt mal was andres außer 'das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten dran'?
Ich hab zumidnest nicht das Gefühl, dass es IRGENDJEMANDEN kratzt, da wir nunmal fast nur die Möglichkeiten haben kostenpflichtig auf einen Gammelserver zu transen (was Blizz $ bringt), aufzuhören (was die wenigsten wirklich tun) oder weiterzuzahlen und zu schauen (was auch wieder $ gibt im Endeffekt).

Kurz gesagt: ES IST ZUM KOTZEN. Raids werden abgeblasen, Spielspaß geht gen Null und irgendwann hat man netmal mehr Bock auf Twinken/Heroics/Achievements/whatever im Nachmittag.


> Was übrigens lustig ist: Im Allgemeinen schrieb einer: "Wartet einfach bis 21 Uhr, dann müssen
> die ganzen Kiddies ins Bett und es wird besser"


/facepalm.
Im Umkehrschluss können alle 'nicht-Kiddys' (in dem Zusammenhang die älteren, Studenten,Arbeitenden,etc) bis open End zocken? Ja nice, wusst ich noch gar nix von :') Ich bin lang aus dem 'Kiddy-Alter' raus, trotzdem is bei mir um 12 Schicht, und wenn man danne rst um halb11 mit spielen anfangen kann......


----------



## Vitany2910 (8. Februar 2010)

gleich anfangs angemerkt: bin auf die üblichen kleinigkeiten zwischendurch gehts bei mir eigentlich recht problemfrei... 
aber wenn ich jetzt die probleme der anderen lese, stellt sich mir eine frage:

im endeffekt zahlt der spieler geld, sei es per abo, karte oder wie auch immer. im gegenzug dazu hat der bezahlende doch anspruch auf "einwandfreie ware", oder? 
ich meine, wenn ich so zb einkaufen gehe, und meine ware ist nicht einwandfrei (sei es qualität oder die nutzung ist eingeschränkt etc. pepe...), dann geh ich doch zum händler und sage: "deine ware ist nicht einwandfrei", und bekomme ersatz oder gutschriften, richtig?

warum also ist dies bei blizzard nicht so? warum hat man das gefühl, bei denen mit einem "nimms hin oder lass es " abgespeist zu werden?

ich zahle, also hab ich einen anspruch auf dementspechende gegenleistung.... meine ich zumindest...

wieso also kann blizzard sich zurücklehnen und nicht reagieren? haben die wirklich so einen monopolstatus, dass sie sich ihrer 1000%ig sicher ist? 

leider gibt es zuviele, die jetzt wieder ankommen und rumflamen: wenns dir nicht passt, geh doch.... oder: stell dich mal nicht so an wegen den 13 euro...

13 euro ist auch geld, und wenn ich was erwerbe, ist es mein recht, das erworbene einwandfrei zu bekommen (zumindest habe ich das so vor jahren mal in der kaufmännischen lehrer gelernt). alles andere ist rechtswiedrig.

oder geht ihr zum metzger und wollt ein kilo fleisch kaufen für 10 euro, der metzger sagt aber: tut mir leid, ich hab nur 750 gramm, du zahlst trotzdem 10 euro... würdet ihr euch das gefallen lassen?

ich würde allen hier empfehlen, die die möglichkeit haben, einfach mal sich rechtlich beraten zu lassen, oder den verbraucherschutz zu fragen.

es scheint hier nicht um einzelfälle zu gehen, sondern es scheinen wirklich viele das problem zu haben.

und nein, man ist nicht gleich süchtig, nur weil man etwas gern macht und auch gern weitermachen würde....


----------



## HoherLord (8. Februar 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> gleich anfangs angemerkt: bin auf die üblichen kleinigkeiten zwischendurch gehts bei mir eigentlich recht problemfrei...
> aber wenn ich jetzt die probleme der anderen lese, stellt sich mir eine frage:
> 
> im endeffekt zahlt der spieler geld, sei es per abo, karte oder wie auch immer. im gegenzug dazu hat der bezahlende doch anspruch auf "einwandfreie ware", oder?
> ...



/sign

Genau mein Reden... dem is nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## Æzørt (8. Februar 2010)

bei unseren icc 25er raids haben wir seit ca. 4 woche massive latenz probleme beim luftschiff kampf. ka worans liegt das is nur da und das kam ganz plötzlich war vorher nich.

zum thema kostenlose char transfers kann ich nur sagen : müll! warum sollte ich von meinem server weggehn wo ich alle guten und alle schlechten leute kenne wo meine gilde is wo ich weiß das wir erfolgreich raiden auf einen leeren gufel server gehen wo ich keinen kenne.


----------



## Vicell (8. Februar 2010)

Wieso es bei manchen Leuten super geht und bei anderen nicht?
Blutdurst mag uns alle nicht mehr, und gibt uns ordentlich eins aufs Maul deswegen.
Oder die Putzfrau hat zu feucht gewischt, irgendwas mit Blutdurst ist (wieder mal..-.-) nicht i.O.


----------



## Ureldhir (8. Februar 2010)

Drosa schrieb:


> Solche Leute sind immer die besten. Selber keinen Plan aber hier irgendwelche Blödsinn schreiben.
> 
> 1. Weißt du eigentlich welch ein finanzieller und organisatorischer Aufwand dahintersteckt, so ein stark bevölkertes Servernetz auszubauen bzw. erneuern? Da is nix mit kurz mal 2min die Server ausschalten.
> 2. Blizzard's Unfähigkeit? Jetzt möchte ich mal wissen was für die Unfähigkeit ist? Bei der Telekom ist das absolut normal, dass das Netz hier und da mal kurz ausfällt und hier soll es Unfähigkeit sein? Warum spielst du dann noch?
> ...



Du weisst aber schon, dass diese Serverprobleme seit Release von WoW immer wieder auftraten und auftreten und somit schon ewig und 3 Tage bekannt sind?
Deine Rechnung ist nicht korrekt. Weder kennst du die Gesamtzahl der Accounts von derer du die 2-3% errechnen kannst, noch den Preis pro Monat den einer der Accounts im Schnitt bringt.

ActiBlizz könnte sämtliche Serverprobleme beheben, will es aber nicht. Diese Haltung ist nämlich die kostengünstigere für das Unternehmen.

Eventuell solltest du selbst mal aus deiner Serverfarm kommen und über den Tellerrand blicken.


----------



## Vicell (8. Februar 2010)

Soll Blizz halt mal sämtlichen Leuten ne Zwangsbeurlaubung von 1-2Wochen geben damit die ihre Server rumdumerneuern können, auf kurz oder lang kommen sie eh nciht drum herrum


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

bei usn ist alles in ordnung


----------



## zerre (8. Februar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich hatten wir auf Onyxia auch gestern Megalaggs. Nur soviel habe ich davon garnicht mitbekommen irgendwie. Viele behaupteten sie ständen 10 minuten am Briefkasten oder casten 10 Sekunden bis sie aufs Mount steigen können.
> 
> Bei mir lief alles reibungslos.




nun stell dir mal vor du musst so jeden tag spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe ursprünglich auf destromath gespielt aber da mir das alles zu viel wurde mache ich erstmal eine pause bis zum addon wenns dann immernoch lagt höre ich ganz auf zu spielen ...


*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich gestern abend auf nem englischen Server rumgetrieben.



PS: Fix Blutdurst!


----------



## EisblockError (8. Februar 2010)

Achtung, RL flame /on!!

Ich mach halt andere Sachen, klar das den meisten Leuten hier Discotheken, oder gar Freunde fremd sind, aber das muss ja nicht auf alle zutreffen.
Ich spiele halt nurnoch Nachmittags weil ich ganz genau weiss das man Abends nicht spielen kann.

Und tut mir leid, aber wenn ihr spielen müsst, owohl es nicht geht ist das ein Anzeichen von Sucht (z.B. das man noch Daily machen *muss*)


/off


Und Blizzard wird nix machen, das steht fest.

Sie sind nicht dumm, und werden, weil jetzt alle spielen wollen neue Server *kaufen*, weil in 1 Monat eh die meisten wieder aufhören werden.
Genau wie bei Aion, da haben sie auchnicht die Server verstärkt, nur weil die ganzen /on no RL Kids /off nicht spielen können.

Und jetzt klappt es ja super!


----------



## Kezpa (8. Februar 2010)

hm das mit dem servertransen is aber auch kagge...wenn es bei euch laggt aufm server liegt es natürlich am server selbst wenns allen so geht is ja logisch..aber wenn sag ich ma 500 spieler von realm 1 auf realm 2 transen wird dieser dementsprechend voller und weist im nachhinein vllt die selben probleme auf...könnte ja alles sein....ansonsten wenns so sehr laggt meine güte es ist nunmal ne technik grenze.......blizz muss 11 millionen spieler auf keine ahnung wievielen servern verwalten...wenn allein in paris sag ich ma 20 realms oder mehr am laufen sind laufen die geräte vllt auch irgendwann ma heiß oder veralten ...wie gesagt es ist eine frage der technik im mechanischen sinne^^....macht doch einfach iwas andres wenns so sehr laggt geht solange mitm hund spielt mit euren kindern an der konsole oder versucht auf isjageil.de the world hardest game und blocks blocks ma bis zum ende zu spielen^^

achja mein server läuft eig einwandfrei nur am mittwoch immer die nervigen laggs in ICC meistens is dann realmweit betroffen >> suckt aber wird schon wieder^^ ( ich sag euch net den namen sonst transt ihr nur alle drauf xD )^^


----------



## lordxanatos (8. Februar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> hm das mit dem servertransen is aber auch kagge...wenn es bei euch laggt aufm server liegt es natürlich am server selbst wenns allen so geht is ja logisch..aber wenn sag ich ma 500 spieler von realm 1 auf realm 2 transen wird dieser dementsprechend voller und weist im nachhinein vllt die selben probleme auf...könnte ja alles sein....ansonsten wenns so sehr laggt meine güte es ist nunmal ne technik grenze.......blizz muss 11 millionen spieler auf keine ahnung wievielen servern verwalten...wenn allein in paris sag ich ma 20 realms oder mehr am laufen sind laufen die geräte vllt auch irgendwann ma heiß oder veralten ...wie gesagt es ist eine frage der technik im mechanischen sinne^^....macht doch einfach iwas andres wenns so sehr laggt geht solange mitm hund spielt mit euren kindern an der konsole oder versucht auf isjageil.de the world hardest game und blocks blocks ma bis zum ende zu spielen^^
> 
> achja mein server läuft eig einwandfrei nur am mittwoch immer die nervigen laggs in ICC meistens is dann realmweit betroffen >> suckt aber wird schon wieder^^ ( ich sag euch net den namen sonst transt ihr nur alle drauf xD )^^



es hat nichts mit technik zu tun
die laggs liegen zu 99% nicht an latenzproblemen oder plötzlich auftretenden hardwaremissständen
da hat iein idiot geschlampt und deshalb ist blutdurst am arsch
wenn dein realm da nicht drin liegt, erstell dir abends nen char auf einem beteiligten realm, solltest du einloggen können probiers später nochmal


----------



## -Baru- (8. Februar 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> es hat nichts mit technik zu tun



sondern?


----------



## Lari (8. Februar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> sondern?



Sternenkonstellation.

Also gefühlt wird es immer schlimmer bei uns auf Thrall, gestern auch abartige Lags in Dalaran. Vermehrt treten die Lags auch in Instanzen auf. Wird Zeit, dass da mal nachgebessert wird.


----------



## Renkin (8. Februar 2010)

auf welchem Server spielst du? Ich spiel Destromath und da wars gestern abend wirklich grausam.


----------



## Ronas (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Abo ist schon gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (8. Februar 2010)

1.) Es gab doch ein Statement von Blizz im Einlog-Screen zu den Latenzproblemen ... 
2.) "Es muss etwas getan werden" ... ist erstmal keine sinnvolle Forderung. Interessant wäre zu wissen, *was* getan werden soll. Ich glaub, bessere Technik als Blizz sie verwendet, wird's erstmal nicht geben und ne neue Softwarelösung erst mit WoW2. Wie wär's mit Zwangstransfairs ala AoC oder Warhammer? 
3.) Sucht euch doch mit euerer Progamer-Top-Progress-Gilde nen ruhigen Server/Serverpool, damit ihr da um die Worldfirsts mitkämpfen könnt. Wenn euch WoW wirklich SO wichtig ist, dann sollten die 20&#8364; den künftigen Spielspass doch allemal Wert sein. Oder seid ihr am Ende dann doch nicht so aktiv? Einmal Raid ausgefallen und schon soll Blizz dichtmachen, die Manager eingekerkert und die Prohibition wieder eingeführt werden? Also echt: nehmt es wie ein Mann und geht morgen raiden ... 
4.) Alternativ: kauft euch nen Ebay-Char von einem anderen Server und versucht euer Glück da.
5.) P.S.: Im Realmpool Hinterhalt gibt's eigentlich keine Lags und Probleme.


----------



## steels_ (8. Februar 2010)

un´goro läuft auch bestens. keine probleme

einfach alle server auf max 30k user begrenzen dann laggt auch nichts mehr. die ganzen vollen server haben über 35k spieler, da hilft auch keine top hardware mehr.


----------



## Kongo Otto (8. Februar 2010)

Æzørt schrieb:


> bei unseren icc 25er raids haben wir seit ca. 4 woche massive latenz probleme beim luftschiff kampf. ka worans liegt das is nur da und das kam ganz plötzlich war vorher nich.
> 
> zum thema kostenlose char transfers kann ich nur sagen : müll! warum sollte ich von meinem server weggehn wo ich alle guten und alle schlechten leute kenne wo meine gilde is wo ich weiß das wir erfolgreich raiden auf einen leeren gufel server gehen wo ich keinen kenne.


auch auf Baelgun?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Februar 2010)

ambrador schrieb:


> 5.) P.S.: Im Realmpool Hinterhalt gibt's eigentlich keine Lags und Probleme.


Auslastung Server Garrosh (Realmpool Hinterhalt)
Samstag: "Neue Spieler" ("..für ein optimales Spielerlebnis")
Sonntag: "Verschl." (Warteliste war bei ca 400)

Es ist schlicht und einfach der Wurm drin im Moment.


----------



## D_a_r_k (8. Februar 2010)

Dazu gab es scheinbar bei einigen Nutzern die nicht auf den Blutdurst-Servern spielen auch Probleme und zwar mal wieder die alte Geschichte Inetanbinder und WoW^^

Das Prob hat ich mit Vodafone letztes Jahr kurz vorm Männertag.. Also irgendwie ist WoW servertechnisch wirklich am Po und Blizz sollte echt überlegen endlich mal nen bissl Kohle zu investieren.. und blablub ist es halt teuer Realmpools umzustellen, Blizz verdient doch aber auch genug..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja und hoffentlich gibt es für die Blutdurstspieler bald mal nen paar freie Spieltage.. (nen Freimonat wär langsam mal angebracht..).


----------



## lordxanatos (8. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Sternenkonstellation.
> 
> Also gefühlt wird es immer schlimmer bei uns auf Thrall, gestern auch abartige Lags in Dalaran. Vermehrt treten die Lags auch in Instanzen auf. Wird Zeit, dass da mal nachgebessert wird.



echt lustig, genauso wie das zitierte, ich bin zu blöd multizitate zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es liegt doch ganz klar auf der hand dass das nichts mit der hardwaretechnik zu tun hat
wer daran zweifelt hat sie nicht mehr alle
denn es geschieht nicht plötzlich dass mit einem patch und den darauffolgenden immer wieder freigeschalteten bossen ein realmpool unspielbar wird, während es mir bisher noch von keinem anderen bekannt ist
wir reden nicht von iwelchen laggs im normalen sinne oder vollen servern
wir reden von 45 minuten hängen im ladescreen!
warteschlangen gibts seit den gratistransereien keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das prinzip ist vergleichbar mit ulduar, als 3.3 rauskam war doch bei vielen ulduar auch unspielbar?
ka obs gefixxt ist, aber es nervt


----------



## Magic! (8. Februar 2010)

hi leute als erste eine bitte xD
alle die sagen ihr realm ist kacke bitte auch genau hinschreiben welcher realm und zweitens alli oder horde^^

also so zu mir: Taerar Horde
läuft zu 99% immer alles gut, und warum weil der server ziemlich leer ist ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun mein verbesserungsvorschlag: die topgilden weswegen viele fanboys auch auf einem server sind sollen wegtransen auf leere server z.b. affenjungs weg von frostwolf, aber weil die gilde es vllt nicht zahlen wollen sollte blizzard sie transen, somit machen sie sogar noch mehr geld weil die fanboys hinterhertransen^^ und den geisterservern schaden 500 oder mehr neue leute nichtmal so ein bisschen^^
klar sagen viele normal spieler ich mag keine geisterserver weil man da nie rnd raids findet aber den affenjungs kann es z.b egal seien, da alles waswirklich wichtig ist sie eh nur mit der gilde machen
für die  topgilden hat dies nur vorteile, weniger wartezeiten und lags etc

achja ich bin kein affenjungs fanboy, habe diese nur als beispiel verwendet^^

mfg magic


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Ultimo01 (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich Spiel Nach 18 Uhr eig eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von Daher Bockt mich das Wenig
Aber Trotzdem: Nächster Kostenloser Server Trans ---> Away!!!


----------



## HansiHansenHans (8. Februar 2010)

Also an den Tagen haben die Server Schwierigkeiten:

- erster Tag bei Festlichkeiten
- erste Woche nach Release eines Addon
- erster Tag nach Release eines größeren Patches
- außerordentliche Wartung

Ansonsten normalisiert es sich ziemlich schnell.
Da du dich ja auf gestern bezogs, ist es klar wegen dem Liebesfest, da waren alle Eventgeil. Das nun als Dauerzustand hinzustellen ist schon bisl überzogen. Für überfüllte Server bietet Blizzard doch regelmäßig gratis transfers an.


----------



## Krazel (8. Februar 2010)

hehe mein server läuft immer flüssig sind aber auch nur so 2400~ bei stoß zeiten on^^
is im übrigen auchn p server naja da sehen wir mal habn besseren service als die zahlenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (8. Februar 2010)

hmm wer für Technik der Server verbessern ist, ihr habt doch keine Ahnung was da schon für eine Technik drin steckt !
ich persönlich habe für realmpool neuzusammenstellen gemacht, weil frostwolf, frostmourne,und die anderen vollen server in einem pool sind und das ist nicht die beste lösung!


----------



## Laxera (8. Februar 2010)

hm...mein server läuft an sich doch recht gut (obwohl ich früher - BC!) bessere latenzwerte hatte (immer fast unter 200 - inzwischen kann ich froh sein, wenn ich mal kurz unter 200 runter komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im schnitt liege ich wohl bei 350 mit sprunghaften anstiegen auf 1400 und höher zwischen drin (als heiler vor allem schlecht...aber auch als DD geht so der DPS voll in keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))

finde die sollten - nach 5 jahren - mal die hardware auf neuesten stand bringen (das könnten die sich auch ohne probleme leisten!) und endlich von TELIA als ihren provider/hoster (oder was auch immer die sind, denn sobald ich traceroute mache und in deren netz komme kriege ich timeouts!) weg gehen (was anderes suchen, vll auch überlegen das blitz HQ-Europa zu verlegen (sicher, teuer, aber besser währe es schon...z.B. nach berlin oder so)

mfg LAX


----------



## xandy (8. Februar 2010)

angeblich solls ja heut wieder ne demo auf dem englischen server geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powerflower (8. Februar 2010)

wenns abends nicht läuft geh ich off und zock was anderes das spart nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (8. Februar 2010)

Egal was man macht, hauptsache nicht sowas kindisches wie die Aerie Peak Aktion gestern.


----------



## DirtyLick (8. Februar 2010)

Omg. Die Welt geht unter! Serverlags auf 5 (6?) Realmpolls!

Es wurde ein Event aufgespielt, gestartet oder was weiss ich. Bittebittebitte ihr Leute die dieses überhaupt nicht verstehen könnt. Spielt was anderes. Aion soll ja gut sein. Oder RoM. Gut und kost nix. Aber hört doch mal mit diesem " Wenn das so weiter geht: Dann......!" auf. 99,9...% der Leute die WoW spielen werden es auch weiterhin spielen. Die anderen 0,......1% halt nicht. Who cares?


----------



## Schustrij (8. Februar 2010)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Omg. Die Welt geht unter! Serverlags auf 5 (6?) Realmpolls!
> 
> Es wurde ein Event aufgespielt, gestartet oder was weiss ich. Bittebittebitte ihr Leute die dieses überhaupt nicht verstehen könnt. Spielt was anderes. Aion soll ja gut sein. Oder RoM. Gut und kost nix. Aber hört doch mal mit diesem " Wenn das so weiter geht: Dann......!" auf. 99,9...% der Leute die WoW spielen werden es auch weiterhin spielen. Die anderen 0,......1% halt nicht. Who cares?



das sind die kiddy poster, wenn blizz nixx dagegen tut dann ich weg ! weißt du was blizz darüber denkt : WAYNE !!!!!
es geht einer und es kommen genug neue dazu ! und die hälfte die sagt bin dann weg, bleiben eh weil WoW ihr Leben ist!!!!
also hört auf mit den leeren drohungen !

ach und plz net so eine kiddy aktion wie gestern auf area peak !

aber lob an blizz, das sie da so durchgreifen !!!


----------



## koolt (8. Februar 2010)

Juhu, pünktlich um 18:30 gingen die Laggs auf Frostwolf wieder los. Bei mir geht nix mehr, ich flog grad ohne Mount durch Eiskrone und jetzt caste ich seit 2 Minuten Ruhestein.
Und Blizzard scheißt drauf, die Leute zahlen trotzdem.
Die sollen jeden, der nach Frostwolf/Blutdurst getranst ist, für seine Dummheit zurück transen.
Auf meine Beschwerde per Ticket bekam ich nur gesagt "das Problem ist bekannt, unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits daran". Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wie Blizzards Techniker wär ich meinen Job schon lange los.


----------



## Thuum (8. Februar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Juhu, pünktlich um 18:30 gingen die Laggs auf Frostwolf wieder los. Bei mir geht nix mehr, ich flog grad ohne Mount durch Eiskrone und jetzt caste ich seit 2 Minuten Ruhestein.
> Und Blizzard scheißt drauf, die Leute zahlen trotzdem.
> Die sollen jeden, der nach Frostwolf/Blutdurst getranst ist, für seine Dummheit zurück transen.
> Auf meine Beschwerde per Ticket bekam ich nur gesagt "das Problem ist bekannt, unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits daran". Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wie Blizzards Techniker wär ich meinen Job schon lange los.



Kann dir nur zustimmen. Wer im moment auf nem Server vom Realmpool Blutdurst spielt weiss was richtige laggs sind.
Hänge auf Destromath seit ca 15 Minuten im Ladescreen und es rührt sich absolut nichts.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (8. Februar 2010)

Server: Madmortem

Wieder einmal unspielbar dort. Dailys, hc's, Liebesfest, Erfolge sammeln? Bei solchen Lags fällt das alles heute Abend mal wieder ins Wasser. Hab mal wieder ein Ticket geschrieben, aber das bringt ja sowieso nix. Jedenfalls wars das für heute Abend.

Danke Blizzard!


----------



## Allystix (8. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ist die Latenz ständig hoch, insbesondere am Abend. Liebe liegt in der Luft ist auch noch so ne Sache. Also da sind so viele Spieler On, das ich die Questgeber für die Daylies nicht sehe und laut brüllen muss: "Hey macht mal Platz ihr Fettsäcke, was wird das, Gruppensex"? (entspricht der wahrheit).

@ Maximumxtreme Naruto FTW!


----------



## D_a_r_k (8. Februar 2010)

jo madmortem am po^^ und blizz tut nichts dagegen.. hass bildet sich doch wieder langsam.. das spiel ist unspielbar!! 

und die a.. die nicht auf den betroffenen servern spielen und hier rumtönen von wegen ach ihr suchtis bla bla möchte ich mal erleben wenn das bei dennen so tagelang läuft^^ also wenn ihr kein prob habt, haut aus diesem thread ab..


----------



## koolt (8. Februar 2010)

http://img688.images...20810191246.jpg
Toll, jetzt schon seit über 10 Minuten. Gz Blizzard.
Edit: Gut, jetzt lieg ich als Geist tot aufm Boden.


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Februar 2010)

Nach 6 Jahren war es gestern das erste Mal, dass ich solche massiven Verbindungsprobleme / Lags hatte.
Ich hatte wohl immer sehr viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann aber die Leute verstehen, die das öfter erleben.

Aion hatte ich am Anfang auch mitgemacht.
Und das war schlimmer !


----------



## Trollzacker (8. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Mithrilorden hatte ich nur in letzte zeit Probleme in den Inis, da wars es keine seltenheit, dass ich 3- 5 Serverunterbrechungen hatte. 
Habe mal das Passwort geändert, jetzt läufts wieder super, ansonsten andere Probleme gabs nicht, keine wartezeiten und auch sonst keine laggs.


----------



## Schustrij (8. Februar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Juhu, pünktlich um 18:30 gingen die Laggs auf Frostwolf wieder los. Bei mir geht nix mehr, ich flog grad ohne Mount durch Eiskrone und jetzt caste ich seit 2 Minuten Ruhestein.
> Und Blizzard scheißt drauf, die Leute zahlen trotzdem.
> Die sollen jeden, der nach Frostwolf/Blutdurst getranst ist, für seine Dummheit zurück transen.
> Auf meine Beschwerde per Ticket bekam ich nur gesagt "das Problem ist bekannt, unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits daran". Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wie Blizzards Techniker wär ich meinen Job schon lange los.



HEY warum hast du den kostenlosen Transfair net genutzt so wie ich das gemacht habe, habe nun auch keine laggs mehr und alles läuft wunderbar !!!


----------



## Haas3 (8. Februar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, :-)
> 
> gestern Abend gegen kurz vor 18 Uhr versuchte ich auf meinem Server einzuloggen um meine Dailys und ggf einen Raid zu starten. Leider kam ich nicht mal ins Spiel
> da die Server mal wieder völlig überlastet waren. Gegen 21 Uhr konnte ich zumindest wieder einloggen und meine Dailys starten. Kaum jemand war online auch wenn
> ...



Deine Umfrage ist zwar schön aber zu Allgemein daher das Umfrage-Ergebnis. DU solltest evt. dazu schreiben das es sich bei den Problemen nur um den Realmpool: Blutsturm 	handelt!


----------



## Malagana (8. Februar 2010)

Auf dem KdV seit gestern Megalags trotz guter Latenz - heute kann man nicht mal mehr looten


----------



## Bobtronic2 (8. Februar 2010)

Unserer Server Lag so Übelst das viele Gilden ihre Raidzeiten verlegt haben.
Das Dumme ist das man in Icc Try´s Verliert.
Mal Abwarten


----------



## Scharamo (8. Februar 2010)

Blizzard ist so ein drecks Verein...


----------



## cortez338 (8. Februar 2010)

Also wer sagt es liegt an der Technik hat leider keine Ahnung da Blizz die beste Technik verwendet die es atm gibt 
Ich glaube es liegt an den Spielern da viele denken:,, hurra voller Server da finde ich schnell ne grp'' aber sich dann aufregen warum ihre Server Wartezeiten haben........


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn sich der Thread hier zu einer reinen Ansammlung von Status-Meldungen zu den verschiedensten Servern entwickelt, schließe ich ihn lieber direkt ab. Ihr habt doch den Eingangspost des TE gelesen, oder?


----------



## Selidia (8. Februar 2010)

Oh mann... warum versucht ihr krampfhaft die Schuld auf Blizzard zu schieben? Was können die dafür, dass sich die ganzen Vollidioten auf einen Serverrealmpool quetschen und dann rumflamen, dass doch die ganze Hardware so scheiße ist etc...

Es wundert mich nicht, dass die Hardware überlastet ist.. wenn man sich doch nur Frostwolf angucken würde.. eine Warteschleife von 700+ am Sonntag Abend.. anstatt einfach auf einen niedrig bevölkerten Server zu transen.. 

Naja.. ich bin zufrieden, keine Lags, keine Wartezeiten.. 

Vielleicht, irgendwann, gehts auch in eure Köpfe^^ (bezweifel ich)


----------



## Kafka (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meinen ACC erstmal wieder gekündigt und wenn das mit den Servern so bleibt (spiele auf Destromath also rp Blutdurst) bleibt er auch zu.


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Ich weis echt nich was ihr habt oO
Ich hab nie probleme keine Laggs (ausser die normalen in 25er raids die an meinem crap rechner liegen) 

Und tut ma nich so als würde Blizzard nichts dagegen machen. Kostenloser Char Transfer is online nu nutzt ihn auch mal, nich immer heulen und selber nix dagegen tun.


----------



## Selidia (8. Februar 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Blizzard ist so ein drecks Verein...




Und trotzdem schiebst du denen dein Geld in den Rachen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (8. Februar 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Blizzard ist so ein drecks Verein...



DANN KÜNGIDE DEIN ABO UND GEH AUS DIESEM FORUM ! Findest bestimmt schnell RL mit solchen qualifizierten bemerkungen !

wisst ihr warum die Server laggen, vlt weniger mal rumspammen im /2 und so ! 
geht doch auch mal auf die server die net voll sind !
dank rnd innis kommt man auch so schnell genug dran !


----------



## Scharamo (8. Februar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Und trotzdem schiebst du denen dein Geld in den Rachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die frage ist wie lange noch.



Schustrij schrieb:


> DANN KÜNGIDE DEIN ABO UND GEH AUS DIESEM FORUM ! Findest bestimmt schnell RL mit solchen qualifizierten bemerkungen !
> 
> wisst ihr warum die Server laggen, vlt weniger mal rumspammen im /2 und so !
> *geht doch auch mal auf die server die net voll sind !*
> dank rnd innis kommt man auch so schnell genug dran !


Genau Blizzard schafft es nicht Server ordentlich laufen zu lassen und den soll ich noch 20€ zahlen damit ich wieder ordentlich spielen kann? Ich spiele auf meinem Realm schon ewig. Wenn Server nur XY Spielern Platz bietet, sollte man vll einfach ein Transstop für die Server einbauen...


----------



## Migraze (8. Februar 2010)

ich lass mich nicht länger verarschen, account ist schon gekündigt, falls sie nichts dagegen machen bin ich ab märz nicht mehr da ^^


----------



## PiaMarie (8. Februar 2010)

Dann spielt auch net auf vollen servern und nutzt den kostenlosen char transfer. Und die kündigen wollen,dann tut es auch und zwar für immer... kommt eh wieder...grins.Und macht es besser die ganzen serverarbeiten zu regln ohne das am anderen ende im game neue fehler auftauchen....................


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Fast ALLE die hier heulen spielen auf dem Vollsten Realmpool, verdammt nochmal ihr seid selbst schuld. Ich bin auf Sturmangriff/Charge und ich muss sagen noch NIE Probleme gehabt. 

Aber kündigt doch bitte sofort euer Abo wenn ihr heulen müsst dann können die anderen wieder Lagfrei spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (8. Februar 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Die frage ist wie lange noch.
> 
> 
> Genau Blizzard schafft es nicht Server ordentlich laufen zu lassen und den soll ich noch 20€ zahlen damit ich wieder ordentlich spielen kann? Ich spiele auf meinem Realm schon ewig. Wenn Server nur XY Spielern Platz bietet, sollte man vll einfach ein Transstop für die Server einbauen...



es gab ganz JANUAR über kostenlosen Char transfair für die server die voll waren ! die nur gelaggt haben warum hast du es nicht genutzt ???


----------



## Kafka (8. Februar 2010)

Es liegt ja nicht an Blizz aber die haben die macht was dagegen zu machen. Is nur die Frage ob die Leute nen Free Trans annehmen. Hatte länger pause gemacht und bin nur aus langeweile wieder on gegangen und da war auf Destromath free Tans im Angebot aber es ist nicht wehniger geworden. Die meisten Leute sind warscheinlich schon so dran gewöhnt von Blizz alles in den Arsch geschoben zu bekommen, das die garnicht auf die Idee kommen selbst was zu machen wie z.b. beim ACC Manager wenn free tans angeboten wird einfach mal par Häkchen zu setzen. Und was Gilden bzw die Gildenbank angeht stellt euch nicht so an, das ganze Zeug kann man einfach mal auf par Twinks verlagern die dann mit transen und die Fächer neu kaufen is ja nu auch nicht so tragisch weil man ja sehr leicht an Gold kommt. Da müsst ihr halt mal par tage farmen und schwups is wieder alles beim Alten nur halt ein anderer Server.


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> es gab ganz JANUAR über kostenlosen Char transfair für die server die voll waren ! die nur gelaggt haben warum hast du es nicht genutzt ???



Ach die meisten sind doch stur und sagen "mimimi Blizzard soll was na den servern machen wozu bezahl ich 13€" und das is das problem an der Community.
Die meisten wissen zudem nichma das es kostenlose Transfers gibt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2010)

Des kommt einfach davon, dass alle denken "Oh da steht Voll, dann is bestimmt viel los... drauf da"
Ich bin auf Tarren Mill und vollkommnen zufrieden mit den Leuten da ( auch mit der Menge ^^ Auslastung is Mittel 

erstma selber an die Nase fassen bevor man annere dummm anmacht.


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2010)

Habe mit einem Char von FW aus den Server woanders hin gewechselt. Dort ist es etwas besser, aber seit dem neuen Patch haste da auch n Delay von 6 Sekunden. Post anehmen ist abends z.b. vollkommen unmöglich.

Ich schreibe Tickets bzw. melde meine Lags, bringt zu 100% nichts, aber egal.

Keine Ahnung warum der letzte Patch die Server quasi getötet hat, da läuft ja gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Habe mit einem Char von FW aus den Server woanders hin gewechselt. Dort ist es etwas besser, aber seit dem neuen Patch haste da auch n Delay von 6 Sekunden. Post anehmen ist abends z.b. vollkommen unmöglich.
> 
> Ich schreibe Tickets bzw. melde meine Lags, bringt zu 100% nichts, aber egal.
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum der letzte Patch die Server quasi getötet hat, da läuft ja gar nichts mehr...



Tickets schreiben bringt nix damit belastest du nur den Kudendienst die sehen schon das da was ziemlich kaputt is


----------



## Gerti (8. Februar 2010)

Die Lags hinnehmen und warten, dass es besser wird.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren war es gestern das erste Mal, dass ich solche massiven Verbindungsprobleme / Lags hatte.
> Ich hatte wohl immer sehr viel Glück.
> 
> 
> ...



Du spielst 6 Jahre? WoooW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selidia schrieb:


> Oh mann... warum versucht ihr krampfhaft die Schuld auf Blizzard zu schieben? Was können die dafür, dass sich die ganzen Vollidioten auf einen Serverrealmpool quetschen und dann rumflamen, dass doch die ganze Hardware so scheiße ist etc...
> 
> Es wundert mich nicht, dass die Hardware überlastet ist.. wenn man sich doch nur Frostwolf angucken würde.. eine Warteschleife von 700+ am Sonntag Abend.. anstatt einfach auf einen niedrig bevölkerten Server zu transen..
> 
> ...




Blizzard hat es am Anfang verhauen.

Sie haben sich gesagt, dass jeder auf jedem Server jederzeit jede Fraktion (natürlich ausgenommen PvP Server) spielen kann.

Hätten sie von Anfang an nach dem Prinzip wie andere, z.B. NC Soft, das ganze gehandhabt hätten hätte es so ausgesehen:

Nehmen wir Frostwolf als Beispiel:

Frostwolf hat 60% Horde 40% Ally und einen großen Andrang.

Blizzard sagt jez: Da spiele zu viele Hordler und zu wenige Allys. 
Man kann sich ab jez, bis das ganze sich beruhigt, nur noch Allys erstellen und auch nicht zu viele.
Nur bis der Server eben eine vorgegebene Kapazität errreicht hat.

Es gibt viele Server, man siehe z.B. Magtheridon, auf denen eine Fraktion praktisch nicht vertreten ist. Das macht das ganze auf dem Server für eine Fraktion uninteressant und da kommen kaum welche nach.

Mein Vorschlag wäre an Blizzard, dass sie kostenlose Transfers von jedem der betroffenen Server anbieten.
Da würden sich wohl genug Leute finden, wie man hier schon hört und dann den Server Fraktionsteilig oder ganz für neue Character zu sperren.

Man würde eine Chance auf Besserung haben und gleichzeitig seinen Kunden ein bischchen Zufriedenheit mitgeben.

Wie es jetzt ist kann es auf jedenfall nicht bleiben. Es geht einfach net, dass die Server für ihren momentanen Status so überfüllt bleiben. Runterfahren ist jedoch auch nicht gut, weil viele dann auch rummeckern würden. Und solche Problemwartungen würden wohl länger dauern.


----------



## IchbinArzt (8. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten bis jetzt. Ich dachte ich schau mal in meinen Thread rein da auf meinem Server mal wieder nichts geht. Man kann nicht mal einen harmlosen Mob angreifen und umhauen.....
Mein momentaner Gemütszustand liegt irgendwo zwischen Verzweiflung und Wut.....Ich mag eigentlich auch gerade nicht viel schreiben da ich sonst unhöflich werden könnte wenn ich an Blizzard denke. Darum schweig ich jetzt einfach mal und lese hier weiter was Ihr anderen so alles schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Doc


----------



## mercurius235 (8. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich keine Ahnung haben liefer mal ein Argument



Zeig Du mir erst, wo der kostenlose Chartransfer möglich ist. Vom RP Blutdurst sicher nicht. Es ist ein Blutdurstproblem, von dem Du eben keine Ahnung hast. Also: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Server, man siehe z.B. Magtheridon, auf denen eine Fraktion praktisch nicht vertreten ist. Das macht das ganze auf dem Server für eine Fraktion uninteressant und da kommen kaum welche nach.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre an Blizzard, dass sie kostenlose Transfers von jedem der betroffenen Server anbieten.
> Da würden sich wohl genug Leute finden, wie man hier schon hört und dann den Server Fraktionsteilig oder ganz für neue Character zu sperren.



Das machen se doch jetz schon also Gratis tranfer vom server weg für die Stärkere Fraktion (auf ein paar)


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> dann halt dich selber dran...Danke.



Anscheinend hat er aber Ahnung :x


PS: 12 Minuten im Ladescreen gebraucht und mein Char war in OG abgestellt wos ja eigendlich nicht allzu voll ist. Blizzard, was habt ihr bloß wieder mit dem letzten Patch angestellt? :-) Es wird immer schlimmer...traurig traurig :-(


----------



## Krakk (8. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir läuft der Realmpool Sturmangriff (Server Die Aldor ) einwandfrei bis auf das übliche leichte laggen in Dalaran

 jedoch auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst (Server Die Silberne Hand ) ist es seid tagen bzw seid dem Patch abends unspielbar !!! 

 schaut mal selber nach auf welchem Realmpool ihr spielt 

Realmpool


----------



## Snorry (8. Februar 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303925459&sid=3&pageNo=1


der perfekte thread aus dem offi forum zu der umfrage


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. Februar 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> naja zum glück spiel ich nichtmehr ist mir alles zu blöd geworden und nachdem die nun doch arthas sterben lassen haben haben sie auch gleich die ganze story sterben lassen also nicht mein problem mehr
> 
> blizzard kümmert sich um nix mehr als die scheinchen zu zählen


Ich hoffe Blizzard hat deine Scheinwelt jetzt nicht komplett zerstört. 
Blizzard will Geld verdienen? Sowas absurdes hab ich ja noch nie gehört! Weg mit ihnen!

Manchmal echt sinnloser Müll der hier geschrieben wird!


b2t:

Ich spiele auf Azshara und dort sind auch manchmal Warteschlangen von ca. 500 Spielern. Das sollte mich nicht stören. Ich wart da einfach ab und freu mich dann drauf, wenn ich eingeloggt bin.


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Februar 2010)

Selber Schuld wenn alle auf Frostwolf transen bis es nicht mehr geht, beste lösung ist- Haut ab von euren servern. Dann werden leere server voller und voller server etwas leerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (8. Februar 2010)

hm...warum haben wir hier so viele "blizzard ist net schuld" typis?

ich meine sicher sind leute die auf frostwolf gehen selber schuld, aber andererseits:

wer verlässt bitte einen server auf dem er seit jahren (bei mir sind es mitlerweile 4 jahre auf forscherliga - wobei bei uns die probleme noch net so schlimm sind (trotzdem nervig für mich weil mit 400 latenz heilt sich schlecht)) spielt, freunde hat, ne eigene gilde vll auch noch (wie ich, mit 4 bankfächern (die wieder kaufen? NEIN!))?

NO ONE, THAT'S WHO....sowas allein vor zu schlagen grenzt schon an narretei - ich schlage dir ja auch net vor, weil du schlechtes internet hast den kostenlosen "wohnort wechsel" zu machen (haus und so musste dir dann neu kaufen)

es mag sein das es net die hardware ist, aber wenn man die beste hardware hat und dann diese beschissene anbindung von TELIA-NET hat (da hängt blizz dran, sobald du die grenze Deutschland/Frankreich überschreitest) dann kann es net gehen (kriege bei denen immer time out oder so verbindungen die über new york oder so geleitet werden (hatte ich echt mal...kein wunder das der ping dann scheiße ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d.h. blizzard kann sehr wohl was machen: bessere anbindung schaffen (hardware könnte vll auch besser sein, aber nehmen wir nur mal an das die ok ist, dann führt uns das doch wieder zur anbindung zurück was so auch net sein kann, oder?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Treni (8. Februar 2010)

soviele haben "technik der server verbessern" angeklickt, da sieht man mal das viele keine ahnung haben....
naja wayne, würde sagen mehr kostenlose transfers anbieten fertig!


----------



## Sèv! (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn es so weitergeht mit den Servern dann....
...werd' ich mich bei Blizzard beschweren.

5Minuten verzögerung bei Handel o.ä.


----------



## Selidia (8. Februar 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> d.h. blizzard kann sehr wohl was machen: bessere anbindung schaffen (hardware könnte vll auch besser sein, aber nehmen wir nur mal an das die ok ist, dann führt uns das doch wieder zur anbindung zurück was so auch net sein kann, oder?)
> 
> mfg LAX




Hast du auch nur die leiseste Ahnung was Blizzard für eine Hardware bereitstellt?


----------



## Petu (8. Februar 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> [...]
> es mag sein das es net die hardware ist, aber wenn man die beste hardware hat und dann diese beschissene anbindung von TELIA-NET hat (da hängt blizz dran, sobald du die grenze Deutschland/Frankreich überschreitest) dann kann es net gehen (kriege bei denen immer time out oder so verbindungen die über new york oder so geleitet werden (hatte ich echt mal...kein wunder das der ping dann scheiße ist
> 
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das ein Deutscher Realm in den USA gehosted ist, oder ?


----------



## koolt (8. Februar 2010)

Das Problem sind die leeren Server. Die Leute dort sind frustriert und transen auf Frostwolf bzw Blutdurst Realms, weil dort ja "viel los" ist.
Ich würd einfach 3-4 leere Realms zusammen packen und Frostwolf aufteilen oder sonstwas.
Die müssen doch da irgendwie Balance reinbringen, sonst werden die Leeren immer leerer und die Vollen immer voller...


----------



## Nebelvater (8. Februar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die leeren Server. Die Leute dort sind frustriert und transen auf Frostwolf bzw Blutdurst Realms, weil dort ja "viel los" ist.
> Ich würd einfach 3-4 leere Realms zusammen packen und Frostwolf aufteilen oder sonstwas.
> Die müssen doch da irgendwie Balance reinbringen, sonst werden die Leeren immer leerer und die Vollen immer voller...



Fusionieren okay, aber wenn sie größere Server teilen, dann gibts den Flame des Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (8. Februar 2010)

also ich spiele auf eredar realmpool blutdurst wohl einem der ältesten und best bevölkertesten realms und kann nur sagen seit 3.2.2 geht da abends in dala z b nix mehr soweit die lage von da aber seit mehr als einer woche kann ich mich wegen nem kompromitierem acc auch nit mehr wirklich einloggen also wie es aktuell aussieht kann ich mir nur vorstellen nämlich seit dem fest und wotlk sind in dala bestimmt noch längere teilweise schon standbilder zu erwarten


----------



## Nebelvater (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Charakter wurde aufgrund der extremen Lags gelöscht. (!) Ich spiele nun 4 1/2 Jahre WoW und langsam reißt der Geduldsfaden. Wenn man einen Char löscht und das 5 Minuten dauert und danach 2 (!) andere Charakter löscht, obwohl man dies garnicht wollte dann ist das nicht mehr aktzeptabel. Blizzard kriegt die Server garnicht mehr unter Kontrolle, als ich mich Heute Abend eingeloggt habe, dauerte die Erstellung meiner Charakter Liste erst mal 5 Minuten, dann wollte ich einen Testchar (level 1) löschen und habe dies nur einmal bestätigt, ist nicht gegangen und ich wollte mich mit meinen Main einloggen, 5 Min im Ladescreen und das Spiel meldet mir "Dieser Charakter existiert nicht", ich werde auf die Charakterliste geworfen und 2 meiner Chars sowie der Testchar sind gelöscht! 

Das ist eine Frechheit, ich weiß was jetzt viele schreiben wollen:" Blizzard ist für garnichts verpflichtet blablabla" aber nur weil sie das Gesetzlich nicht sind, dürfen sie sich nicht aufführen als ob der Kunde garnichts Wert ist. Wer jetzt mit "Blizzard hat doch guten Support, dann spiel doch das Spiel nicht..." kommen will, kann das auch gleich lassen. Es ist nicht zu entschuligen das jede Kritik an Blizzard in den letzten 5 Jahren mit solchen Kommentaren niedergeschlagen wurde. Blizzard ist ein Dienstleister und so eine Leistung ist wirklich mehr als schlecht. Man kann seit dem Patchday Abends garnicht mehr spielen

Blizzard verdient mehr als jeder andere MMO(RPG) Anbieter, geschweige von normalen Pc spielen und man leistet sich keine Server arbeiten.


----------



## Overskilled (8. Februar 2010)

Sry das ich mir jz net alle beiträge durchgelesen hab( kein bock sry )
ABER :

Blizz sollte wirklich ma was ändern !
Obwohl ich Abends auf meinem Server kaum Probleme hab sei es laags oder gar warteschlangen (Fremdwort bis auch meinen DK auf Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Blizz sollte ma etwas mit den Realmpools machen !!!!! Ich selber spiele auf Arthas (relampool : Glutsturm / Emberstorm ) und obwohl mein Server ein PvP server ist geht pro tag vielleicht 3 alteracs auf ....
Die längste durststrecke hatte ich vor einer woche wo das ganze WE über kein ALTERAC aufging von meinen twinks ganz zu schweigen (ausgenommen meinem 20er schurken und 10er dudu ) aber mehr nicht.
echt ey das ist übelst und mach kein spaß ! schön langsam wird WoW faad..
naja MFG. hoffe euch geht es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Mein Charakter wurde aufgrund der extremen Lags gelöscht. (!) Ich spiele nun 4 1/2 Jahre WoW und langsam reißt der Geduldsfaden. Wenn man einen Char löscht und das 5 Minuten dauert und danach 2 (!) andere Charakter löscht, obwohl man dies garnicht wollte dann ist das nicht mehr aktzeptabel. Blizzard kriegt die Server garnicht mehr unter Kontrolle, als ich mich Heute Abend eingeloggt habe, dauerte die Erstellung meiner Charakter Liste erst mal 5 Minuten, dann wollte ich einen Testchar (level 1) löschen und habe dies nur einmal bestätigt, ist nicht gegangen und ich wollte mich mit meinen Main einloggen, 5 Min im Ladescreen und das Spiel meldet mir "Dieser Charakter existiert nicht", ich werde auf die Charakterliste geworfen und 2 meiner Chars sowie der Testchar sind gelöscht!
> 
> Das ist eine Frechheit, ich weiß was jetzt viele schreiben wollen:" Blizzard ist für garnichts verpflichtet blablabla" aber nur weil sie das Gesetzlich nicht sind, dürfen sie sich nicht aufführen als ob der Kunde garnichts Wert ist. Wer jetzt mit "Blizzard hat doch guten Support, dann spiel doch das Spiel nicht..." kommen will, kann das auch gleich lassen. Es ist nicht zu entschuligen das jede Kritik an Blizzard in den letzten 5 Jahren mit solchen Kommentaren niedergeschlagen wurde. Blizzard ist ein Dienstleister und so eine Leistung ist wirklich mehr als schlecht. Man kann seit dem Patchday Abends garnicht mehr spielen
> 
> Blizzard verdient mehr als jeder andere MMO(RPG) Anbieter, geschweige von normalen Pc spielen und man leistet sich keine Server arbeiten.



In deinem letzten Satz sagst du es eigendlich auch schon. Blizzard is die erste Firma die Server auf solche auslastungsgrezen bringt. Die Technologie ist am ende, es kann keine bessere eingebaut werden, weils schon die beste ist, selbst diese ist jetz am ende ihrer Kapazitäten und daran liegen natürlich acuh events wie "Liebe in der Luft" aber auch Millionen Spieler auf Europäischen Realmpools, denn die Mehrsprachigen Realmpools haben nicht gerade zur Serverstabilität beigetragen. Das nächste Problem sind nun auch die Random Dungeons die Server übergreifend sind, diese sorgen für eine weitere gefährdung der Serverstabilität. 

Im Klartext: Blizzard steht vor einer Aufgabe die KEIN anderes Unternehmen jemals vor sich hatte, also sollte man auch mal Nachsichtig sein, die werden schon tuen was sie können.


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Overskilled schrieb:


> Sry das ich mir jz net alle beiträge durchgelesen hab( kein bock sry )
> ABER :
> 
> Blizz sollte wirklich ma was ändern !
> ...



Das mit den BGs liegt NICHT am Realmpool, es liegt an den Random Dungeons die für viele Spieler einfach atraktiver sind als BGs und die sich daher nur für Inis anmelden.


----------



## zerre (8. Februar 2010)

xandy schrieb:


> angeblich solls ja heut wieder ne demo auf dem englischen server geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum eigendlich bein den inselaffen ? anstatt die mal ein blutdurst server nach den anderen  crashen da haben die glaub ich mehr von ...



*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Nebelvater (8. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> In deinem letzten Satz sagst du es eigendlich auch schon. Blizzard is die erste Firma die Server auf solche auslastungsgrezen bringt. Die Technologie ist am ende, es kann keine bessere eingebaut werden, weils schon die beste ist, selbst diese ist jetz am ende ihrer Kapazitäten und daran liegen natürlich acuh events wie "Liebe in der Luft" aber auch Millionen Spieler auf Europäischen Realmpools, denn die Mehrsprachigen Realmpools haben nicht gerade zur Serverstabilität beigetragen. Das nächste Problem sind nun auch die Random Dungeons die Server übergreifend sind, diese sorgen für eine weitere gefährdung der Serverstabilität.
> 
> Im Klartext: Blizzard steht vor einer Aufgabe die KEIN anderes Unternehmen jemals vor sich hatte, also sollte man auch mal Nachsichtig sein, die werden schon tuen was sie können.



Stimmt nicht, Server haben immer noch Spielerlimits. Das Problem ist das Realmübergreifende Serversystem, für dieses sind zu wenige Server zu verfügung, mit technologie hat dies nicht viel zu tun. Man braucht keine großen roots, jedes Gebiet hat seinen eigenen, eine so große Auslastung haben diese Einzelnen Gebiete auch nicht, aber wenn man zb. 100 Instanzserver auf einen Root laufen lässt, dann hat das Auswirkungen, Außerdem teilt Blizzard die normalen Server mit den Patch Servern. Beides Probleme die mit Geld behoben werden könnten. Betonnung auf könnten.


----------



## Xorle (8. Februar 2010)

Mal an alle, die hier ständig schreiben:"Ihr seid doch selber schuld! Transt doch von vollen Servern auf leere Server!"
Ich spreche jetzt mal nur für mich, gehe aber davon aus das viele die gleichen Gründe haben: Ich spiele seit release auf Antonidas (RP Cyclone) und habe dort die Leute aus der Gilde, aus der friendslist, bekannte Namen (ob aus positiven oder negativen Gründen) und so weiter...mit anderen Worten: Diese vielen verschiedenen Spieler sind der Grund, warum ich den Server nicht wechseln will. Wenn die ganze Gilde transt, ok, dann vielleicht, aber doch nicht "nur", um auf einem anderen Server all das zurückzulassen. Gerade Bekanntschaften jeglicher Art machen ein MMO aus, sozusagen eine kleine Welt in sich. Wenn euch performance über Gemeinschaft geht, wunderbar, Glück gehabt. Ich hätte lieber eine gute performance bzw. die Möglichkeit lagfrei zu spielen, weil ich dafür bezahle, ohne dafür den Server wechseln zu müssen (bis durch die vielen Wechsel die jetzt leeren Server zu den vollen werden ^^)!
Auf Antonidas war es gestern (und auch heute) schlimm...25er Raid musste abgebrochen werden, heute lustige lags selbst in 5er Inis, looten war nervenaufreibend und Postfächer ideal um zwischendurch das Bad zu renovieren. 
Ich schau mir das Spielchen noch bis Sonntag an und wenn sich bis dahin nichts bessert, kündige ich meinen Account (mit entsprechender mail an Gamesupport etc. warum), denn das ist der einzig wirklich wirksame Weg dauerhaft.


----------



## Plusader (8. Februar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Die 2-3 % die jetzt kündigen krazt keinen dort.



Erstens mal ein dickes Lob an die Buffed-Admins hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind wenigstens präsent!

Zweitens... je länger ihr spielt, umso mehr Schadenfreude hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr Knechte!


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Februar 2010)

Auf welchem Realmpool spielt ihr denn bin auch auf Blutdurst Gorgonnash keine Laggs kein Warten cO


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2010)

*



			Wenn es so weitergeht mit den Severn dann ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*... werden immer noch sehr viele Millionen dieses Spiel weiterspielen -
und kaum keiner wird sich an die "Gegangenen" erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann zwar den Ärger teilweise verstehen.
Doch so, wie sich manche in letzter Zeit neunmalklug, arrogant, fordernd, beleidigend und zu Hetzte aufrufend zu den Problemen äußern ...
Da fällt mir echt nix mehr ein.
Mögen diese einfach auch den Servern fernbleiben, damit endlich mal wieder Niveau reinkommt.

Macht doch ne Petition an Blizzard (nicht Bundestag^^) - aber keine Aufrufe zum Crashen der Server etc.
Auch wenn man sich so dolle aufregt, unkonstruktiv kommt man nie weiter.

ps. 
Vielleicht sind ja die deratigen Probleme auch einfach eine völlig neue Art von Events vor dem nächsten AddOn.
Passen würde es ja sogar - steuern wir immerhin auf die Katastrophe zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps. Sry, wenn das eben zu hart rüberkam - aber es reicht langsam mit den Anfeindungen.

ppps. Überlegt mal oder denkt mal zurück, wie es zu Anfangzeiten von Wow war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. Februar 2010)

*REALMPOOL - BLUTDURST*

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img97.imageshack.us/i/291764da1347a7e454096bf.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das zweifelhafte vergnügen Chars auf verschiedenen Servern und Realmpools zu haben, die auch von der Auslastung noch relativ unterschiedlich sind.

Meine meisten Charaktere, darunter ein 80er Schami, sind auf Un'Goro und somit im Realmpool "Hinterhalt". Die Auslastung ist relativ gering und Lags in Dalaran oder Instanzen sind eigentlich die absolute Ausnahme. Ganz anders ergeht es meinem Mainchar derzeit, der Raidtechnisch seid ein par Wochen auf Thrall und somit im Realmpool Glutsturm zu Hause ist. 

Ich finde leider keine Seite, die mir sagt wieviele Chars/Accounts/Spieler in einem Realmpool zugange sind, Arenajunkies erzählt aber von ~14 000 2vs2 Teams im RP Hinterhalt und im RP Glutsturm sind es ~17 000. Im Bracket 3vs3 sind es 5000 : 6400.

Die Zahlen sind garnicht so unterschiedlich. Dennoch merkt man stark, dass man auf Thrall Mitwochs regelmäßig laggende Instanzserver hat. Man kann fast die Uhr stellen, dass es um 20 Uhr laggy wird. Ein Problem, dass in der Zeit, in der ich auf Un'goro aktiv geraided vieleicht 3 mal ähnlich stark vorgekommen ist. Von einem Ulduar mit Standbildern mal abgesehen, die mit Einführung der Raid-Weekly gleichermaßen, unabhängig vom Realmpool auftraten.

Eine Lösung ist schwer festzulegen, da alle Maßnahmen wahrscheinlich helfen würden. Auch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie das mit den Instanzservern überhaupt geregelt wird und ob Raidinstanzen auf den selben Servern laufen, wie die 5-mann Instanzen, oder ob diese vieleicht, doch eher lokal verarbeitet werden.

Wahrscheinlich würde schon eine Serie kostenloser Transfers, mit möglichem oder sogar erzwungenem (je nach Realm) Fraktionswechsel einen RIESEN Unterschied machen.

Die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen wäre natürlich für spezielle Realms ein super Lösung, aber eben nicht für alle.



Man muss immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der Konzern Blizzard, meiner Meinung nach vor allem seid dem er sich "Activision Blizzard" schimpft und riesen Erfolg mit WoW hatte, merklich Profit orientierter Handeln als man es noch vor WoW gewöhnt war. Das Verhältnis Qualität : Einkommen hat sich ganz klar in Richtung Einkommen verschoben, was nicht heisst, dass an der Qualität massiv gespart wird, aber Maßnahmen, die das Spielvergnügen fördern und für Blizzard Kosten bedeuten, gehen Activision Blizzard doch merklich schwieriger von der Hand als noch zu Classic-Zeiten beispielsweise. 

Im Hinterkopf zu behalten ist, dass der neue "Pet-Shop" wahrscheinlich die geringste aller Einnahmequellen ist. Vielmer ist es wohl so, dass Blizzards Goldgrube zB. Charaktertransfers und Fraktionswechsel sind. Ohne irgendeine wilde Verschwörungstheorie + Diskussion herraufbeschwören zu wollen ist es ganz einfach Fakt, dass Blizzard, wenn sie etwas für die Spielqualität tut, ihnen für jeden Charakter 20€ durch die Lappen gehen, d.h. Blizzard macht doppelt Verlust. Einmal dadurch, dass sie Geld investieren (sei es nun in Verwaltungsaufwand für kostenlose Transfers und/oder bessere Server) und andererseits, da ihnen die Transfers durch die Lappen gehen.

Management-Denken zur Folge ist der Zeitpunkt, wann diese Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, also maßgeblich von der Schwere der Fälle abhängig. Das Management ist dabei der Teil der Firma, der am weitesten von den Kunden entfernt ist und daher wahrscheinlich relativ wenig am Wohl der Kunden interessiert.

Das ganze Verfällt dann zu einer ziemlich berechnenden Art und Weise, wie diese Probleme gehändelt werden.

Auf Grund von Statistiken wird berechnet (Und hier brauch sich keiner vormachen, dass es solche Statistiken nicht gibt) wieviele Leute von Problem-Servern ihre Abonements aufgeben, wieviele davon "rückfällig" werden, wieviele Charaktertransfers und ggf. sogar Fraktionswechsel in Anspruch nehmen und nehmen werden, bzw. nichtmehr nehmen, wenn etwas getan wird und wie hoch aufgrund dieser Daten der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor ist oben genannte Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.

Vieleicht gibt es sogar eine ganz kleine, vom Geld unabhängige Variable die "Kundenzufriedenheit" heißt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass diese all zu groß ausfällt oder grad maßgeblich ins Gewicht fällt.




Ich kann mich nur zu gut daran erinnern, dass es zu BC-Zeiten noch regelmäßig kostenlose Transfer gab. Wenn da ein Vergleich zu WotLK gezogen wird, dann ist das doch extrem stark zurück gegangen in meinen Augen.
Auffällig: Es gibt inzwischen jede kostenpflichtige Möglichkeit irgendwo hin zu transferieren und das zu werden, was uns den Spielspaß erhöht. Ich kann aus meinen Blutelfen-Pala einen Mensch-Pala machen und ihn anschließend von einem PvE, auf einem PvP Server schicken, auch wenn ich dort eigentlich noch andere Allianzler hab. 
Das kostenlose Angebot, von überfüllten Servern/Realmpools auf andere und/oder vieleicht sogar nebenbei, die Fraktion zu wechseln ist aber sehr selten geworden bzw. noch nicht vorgekommen.

D.h. auch was das angeht wehen alle Fahnen in Richtung Profitgier.

Wer sich nach dem Ensidia-Bann mal mit Kungens Blog beschäftigt hat, wird dort noch ein par ganz andere Hinweise, die nichts mit der Situation auf Realms und in Realmpools zu tun haben, mit der gleichen Prognose finden.





Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Blizzard und mochte eigentlich nie Konzerne wie EA, die erfolgreiche Spielkonzepte immer wieder lauwarm aufbrühen um damit, mit geringem Aufwand, möglichst viel gewinn zu machen. 
Zwar nimmt sich Blizzard immer noch unheimlich viel Zeit für seine Spiele, aber Geschichten wie "Kein Lan-Modus für SC2 und keine Spawn-Installation" oder eben auch dass kostenlose Service-Leistungen abnehmen, sind ein absoluter Indikator dafür, dass Blizzard alte Prinzipien zumindest ein bischen "abschwächt".

Schade!


----------



## Rotel (9. Februar 2010)

*Wenn es so weitergeht mit den Severn dann.....*

...maulen einige hundert, eventuell tausende Spieler und starten sinnlose Aktionen wie andere Realm's zu belästigen und dutzende Threads in verschiedenen Foren zu erstellen. Von diesen tausend Spielern haben dann wahrscheinlich 50-100 den Schneid effektiv Konsequenzen zu ziehen und künden ihren Account. Der Rest sitzt die Sache aus und hält, sobald nach n paar Wochen alles wieder funktioniert, seine vorlaute Klappe. Die 50-100 die gekündigt haben kommen dann spätestens mit dem nächsten Add-On (wenn nicht schon mit dem nächsten Content-Patch) wieder zurück.

Das ist die Realität. Für Blizzard ist das nur ein *Hicks* mehr nicht.

Dabei gibt es so viele Alternativen. Ich persönlich empfehle atm MassEffect2. Oder k i n o . to. Und wer jetzt sagt: "Ja aber immerhin bezahl ich für etwas das ich nicht nutzen kann, sauerei *Fluch, Schimpf*" da kann ich nur sagen: Dann mach es eben nicht mehr! Lasst euren Worten Taten folgen und kündigt! Aber dazu haben, wie bereits erwähnt, nur wenige die Eier dazu. Was wär schon das Leben ohne WoW?!

Was würden Raucher tun, wenns plötzlich keine Zigaretten mehr geben würde? So weit weg ist der Vergleich bei manchen wirklich nicht mehr könnte man meinen.


----------



## Piposus (9. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> In deinem letzten Satz sagst du es eigendlich auch schon. Blizzard is die erste Firma die Server auf solche auslastungsgrezen bringt. Die Technologie ist am ende, es kann keine bessere eingebaut werden, weils schon die beste ist, selbst diese ist jetz am ende ihrer Kapazitäten und daran liegen natürlich acuh events wie "Liebe in der Luft" aber auch Millionen Spieler auf Europäischen Realmpools, denn die Mehrsprachigen Realmpools haben nicht gerade zur Serverstabilität beigetragen. Das nächste Problem sind nun auch die Random Dungeons die Server übergreifend sind, diese sorgen für eine weitere gefährdung der Serverstabilität.
> 
> Im Klartext: Blizzard steht vor einer Aufgabe die KEIN anderes Unternehmen jemals vor sich hatte, also sollte man auch mal Nachsichtig sein, die werden schon tuen was sie können.



So ein Bullshit. Bevor ich eine Software verkaufe, muss ich testen, ob diese dem "Ansturm" auch gewachsen ist (in Verbindung mit der Hardware). Und durch Geld lässt sich das Problem sowieso innert Tagen lösen. Die Frage ist eher, ob man das seitens Activision will. Ich glaube: Nein.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Februar 2010)

Yoar die Serverlaggs sind echt heftig grade aufm Realmpool "blutdurst"

Unsere Raids sind standartmässig um 19-23:15 uhr angesetzt
Fazit der Woche
Mittwoch: Raidausfall
Donnerstag ICC25er: 21:30 Raidstart ersten 4 Bosse + AK + Weekly
Sonntag ICC10er 15-17 Uhr dann Raid ende wegen Laggs
Sonntag ICC25er 22:00 Raidstart Fauldarm und Modermine
Heute: ICC25er: 21:45 Rat des Blutes + Trys an Dreamwalker

Traurige Billanz das so viele Stunden einfach verschenkt sind.
Zumal Buggs die sache noch erschwerten
Og astraler Rückruf genommen, Aufgemountet und bis brachland gerannt dann kamm port an
Nach ICC geflogen nach 10 min sah ich das instanzportal. nach 15 mins ladescreen disco gehabt logge wieder ein und stehe wieder im lagigen Dalaran -.-

So wie ich es vernommen habe Wollen die beste Hordengilde und die 2t Beste vom Realm den Server transen weil sie einfach kein Bock mehr haben.
schade das dadurch der realm viele gute spieler verliert.

Wie frustriert die "blutdurst-Spieler" sind dürfte der Englische Realm Aeria Peak oder so zu spüren bekommen.
Eine Horden-Gilde mit dem Namen "Fix Blutdurst" sammelt sich bei Laggzeiten in Orgrimmar.
Ich war selbst dort um mir ein bild zu machen.

-Der Handelschan bzw allgemein der Chat gleicht der Matrix...
-Die Gilde ist mit 500 Member+ Steigend. Jedenfalls war das das anzeige maximum
-130 Leute online in OG sorgten für ein Heiloses Chaos.
-Blizzard verschenkte 3 std Bans im Sekundentakt....
-Der englische Server ging in die Knie....
-http://de.xfire.com/video/210bd1/ <<< das video vom ersten Server Raid. Heute waren es noch mehr.

Ich hoffe Blizzard merkt das die Spieler das ernst meinen.

LG Zulthur


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> -130 Leute online in OG sorgten für ein Heiloses Chaos.
> -Blizzard verschenkte 3 std Bans im Sekundentakt....
> -Der englische Server ging in die Knie....


Da hat Blizzard genau richtig gehandelt.
Und ich hoffe, daß sie auch in Zukunft wieder härter durchgreifen bei solch purem Egoismus!
Denn diese Art, Unmut zum Ausdruck zu bringen ist einfach nur daneben!



Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Blizzard merkt das die Spieler das ernst meinen.


Das hoffe ich auch für die Spieler, daß sie merken daß Blizzard es ernst meint.

Denn wenn man mal die letzten Wochen aufmerksam das Ganze verfolgt hat,
dann wüßte man auch, warum es bei Blizzard derzeit nicht so rund läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da aber viele zu egoistisch und zu faul sind, bekommen sie halt nix anderes außer ihre paar Pixel mit.

ps. 
Irgendwie kommt mir das gerade sehr bekannt vor.
Vielleicht erinnert sich noch der ein oder andere zu TBC Zeiten, als in Shattrath sämtliche Portale blockiert wurden.
Auch da hagelte es von Banns und es gab viel Unmut und Diskussionen.

Viele wollten da auch gehn .. und?
Blizzard hat dennoch immer mehr Zuwachs bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:* *Piposus* *reported* 


gn8


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Februar 2010)

Es ist aufm Realmpool Blutdurst nix neues.

Der Realmpool ist viel zu voll.
das hat mit der letzten Woche nicht viel zu tun

Sobald iwas startet (Event, Neuer Raid etc) geht Blutdurst einfach in die Knie.

Und so langsam haben die Spieler auch die schnauze voll.
Das hat mit Purem Egoismus nix zu tun.

Haben die Atomstreiks auch was mit Purem Egoismus zu tun?
Nein!

Die Sollen einfach mal den Realmpool verkleinern
Guck dir einfach mal Frostwolf und noch nen Realm an (fällt grad der name nit ein)
Die 2 Realms haben soviele User wie manch anderer Realmpool.

Ist doch klar das an Events immer alles laggt.
Und das die Spieler ihrer Unmut luft machen ist mehr als gerecht wenn man sieht wie GMs solche themen einfach bei seite Schieben und tun so als wäre nix.


----------



## Rolandos (9. Februar 2010)

Eigendlich ist es ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, das die Server langsamer werden.

Blizz hat Server zur Verfügung gestellt um eine gewisse Anzahl von Spielern die Möglichkeit zum Spielen zu geben. So weit so gut.
Wenn man sich anschaut wieviel Spieler spielen, gibt es im Moment nur ganz geringen Zuwachs an Accounts, und es gibt eine ganze menge Spieler die aufhören, weil WOW ausgekautscht ist wie eine alte Zitrone, langweilig geworden ist und es immer mehr Vollpfosten gibt. Ich persönlich kenne, einige Spieler die aufgehört haben.
Was nun bedeutet zu viele Server für zu wenig Spieler. Dann, sagt sich Blizzard, Geld verbrennen wollen wir nicht wir wollen verdienen, also werden Server/Realms zusammengelegt um Kosten zu sparen, welche dann natürlich langsamer werden. 
Die übergreifende Gruppensucht ist eine Auswirkung davon. Früher z.B. zwei Instanz Server halb voll, jetzt einer ganz voll was dann 50% Kostenersparnis ist.


----------



## MADoxx7 (9. Februar 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Also wer sagt es liegt an der Technik hat leider keine Ahnung da Blizz die beste Technik verwendet die es atm gibt
> Ich glaube es liegt an den Spielern da viele denken:,, hurra voller Server da finde ich schnell ne grp'' aber sich dann aufregen warum ihre Server Wartezeiten haben........



Ich würde sofort den Server Wechseln aber Blizzard macht ein Riesen geschäft daraus und
ich seh´s nicht ein 100 € für fünf chars zu bezahlne / meine Freunde zu verlieren (weil die das
mit dem geld auch nicht einsehn) / Die Gildenbank neu zu kaufen (kost ja schließlich au wieder geld).
Blizzard bietet nicht für alle Blutdurst Realm´s kostenlose Transfers an. Eredar auf jedenfall nicht.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Thread hier zu einer reinen Ansammlung von Status-Meldungen zu den verschiedensten Servern entwickelt, schließe ich ihn lieber direkt ab. Ihr habt doch den Eingangspost des TE gelesen, oder?



Ich find´s schade das man wieder einmal bei buffed das tun will was man am besten kann "Problem Thread´s schließen".
Solltet lieber mal über die Probleme der Spieler von WoW und der Comunity zuliebe darüber berichten.



Selidia schrieb:


> Oh mann... warum versucht ihr krampfhaft die Schuld auf Blizzard zu schieben? Was können die dafür, dass sich die ganzen Vollidioten auf einen Serverrealmpool quetschen und dann rumflamen, dass doch die ganze Hardware so scheiße ist etc...
> 
> Es wundert mich nicht, dass die Hardware überlastet ist.. wenn man sich doch nur Frostwolf angucken würde.. eine Warteschleife von 700+ am Sonntag Abend.. anstatt einfach auf einen niedrig bevölkerten Server zu transen..
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt ich bin sofort wech ausm Blutdurst Realmpool wenn Blizzard es anbieten würde.
Das schlimme ist das sie das Problem kennen aber nix machen. Seid nunmehr fast 4 Wochen
ist kein vernünftiger Raidbetrieb mehr möglich. Dafür zahl ich echt ungern 13€ je monat.


----------



## peddy3008 (9. Februar 2010)

die Ignoranz von Blizzard finde ich am schlimmsten.Man sollte damit ins TV an die öffentlichkeit gehen weil dann wird der Ruf von Blizzard angekratzt und vielleicht stellt sich ja mal ein Verantwortlicher der wilden Meute.

Zu dem muss ich sagen das es einfach mist ist wenn Blizzard es zulässt das auf die völlig überfüllten Realmpools immer mehr und mehr Spieler dazu kommen.Warum schliessen sie die jeweiligen Realms nicht einfach für neue Spieler so dass diese sich woanders anmelden MÜSSEN.

Das Problem mit Blutdurst jedenfalls ist Blizzard schon seit LANGEM bekannt.Und ja es ist ihnen anscheind echt egal so lange das Geld weiter fliesst.
Aber wieso soll ich nun meine Chars auf einen anderen Server setzen? Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren auf Madmortem.
HAbe dort meine Gilden und auch meine Freunde.ICh sehe nicht ein das ICH für die Fehler von Blizzard nun zahlen soll.SO NICHT !!!!!!

Jetzt bekommt endlich mal den Arsch hoch und seht zu das ihr was tut Blizzard.


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2010)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> die Ignoranz von Blizzard finde ich am schlimmsten.Man sollte damit ins TV an die öffentlichkeit gehen weil dann wird der Ruf von Blizzard angekratzt und vielleicht stellt sich ja mal ein Verantwortlicher der wilden Meute.
> 
> _Bringt viel wenn du hier in Deutschland ne Firma anprangerst die in den Staaten sitzt... da die en anderes Gesetzgefüge habe als wir hier... viel spaß
> 
> ...


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. Februar 2010)

@Totebone
Ich glaube nicht, dass DAS die Grenze der technischen Möglichkeiten ist. Es gibt in Asien MultiplayerSpiele, die bis zu 50 Mio. Spieler (!!) haben, laggfrei.
So hart es klingt, auch wenn die Jungs von Blizz sicherlich super Kerle sind, aber nobody is perfect. Ein bekannter von mir macht gerade eine Schulung zum Microsoft Server 2008 Admin und meinte es reicht, wenn die in ner blöden Option nen Haken falsch setzen (beispielhaft Ausgedrückt) und die Server laufen langsam oder nicht in voller Performance. Und meist dauert es einfach, bis dieser Haken gefunden wird, weil keiner an diesen denkt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass DAS die Grenze der technischen Möglichkeiten ist. Es gibt in Asien MultiplayerSpiele, die bis zu 50 Mio. Spieler (!!) haben, laggfrei.


Asia-Grinder laggen wie sonst was und 50 Mio spieler haben die auch nicht das sind Accounts (90% davon sind eh stillgelegt)



Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir macht gerade eine Schulung zum Microsoft Server 2008 Admin und meinte es reicht, wenn die in ner blöden Option nen Haken falsch setzen (beispielhaft Ausgedrückt)


Jetzt kommen schon die Paper-MCSE "Experten" und meinen sie hätten Ahnung.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Eure konstruktiven Vorschläge und Antworten sehr gespannt.


Nun, Deine Panikmache hier ist alles, aber nicht konstruktiv.


Da Blizz weiter Geld verdienen will, werden sie das Problem behebn. Inzwischen: wenn Du 1-2 Wochen kein WoW spielen kannst, ist das doch auch kein problem für Dich, oder bist Du schon so süchtig?


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. Februar 2010)

Bluescreen, warum greifst du mich mit deinem Sarksamus an? Wenn du besser bescheid weisst, dann schreib uns doch, warum so ein Server evtl uns Kunden Laggs bereitet und erklär doch bitte auch bei der Gelegenheit genauer, wieso ein Milliarden schwerer Konzern an den Grenzen ihrer Technik gelandet sind.
Ich persönlich habe NULL Ahnung von Servern. Ich habe mit meinem bekannten darüber geredet und genauso argumentiert, wie hier einge mache a la "Blizz sitzt das nur wieder aus" oder "die paar Kunden die gehen stört Blizz nicht". Ihr glaubt doch ned ernsthaft, dass Blizzard in ihren Büros hocken und eine Art "Wer-hat-die-lustigste-lagg-Beschwerde"-Wettbewerb machen. Ausserdem haben die neben dem Problem, dass ein Realm (oder mehrere) laggen sicherlich noch ne ganze Reihe anderer und da rutscht halt mal was in der Priorotätenliste hoch bzw runter. Glaubt ihr echt, die sitzen da, verdienen monatlich Geld und machen nix? So naiv kann man doch nicht denken. 
Gleiche Probleme gab es zu BC anfangszeiten, zu BT-Einführungszeiten, zu 3.0 Zeiten und zu New-Naxx Zeiten und Blizz bekam die Probleme in den Griff.


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da Blizz weiter Geld verdienen will, werden sie das Problem behebn. Inzwischen: wenn Du 1-2 Wochen kein WoW spielen kannst, ist das doch auch kein problem für Dich, oder bist Du schon so süchtig?



Hier geht´s glaub weniger um Sucht, sonder eher darum, dass ich für 4 Wochen zahle und nur 3 oder 2,5 bekomme. Das ist eine Nichteinhaltung des Vertages. Wobei ich ja auf keinen Fall Blizz nachsagen will, dass es ihnen egal ist. Es dauert bestimmt bis so ein Fehler oder was auch immer das auslöst gefunden wird.
Mich ärgert das auch, aber noch kann ich mit leben ohne sauer zu werden Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen zu haben.

@ Bluescreen

Da es sich um ein Forum handelt, sollte jeder seine Meinung sagen dürfen ohne dafür quer von der Seite angequatscht zu werden. Wenn DU die Überahnung hast, lass uns doch bitte teilhaben. Sonst müssen wir alle dumm sterben. Anderer Leute Meinung schlecht reden und selbst absolut null Komma null zum Thema beitragen is nich wirklich im Sinne eines Forums ^^


So long...


----------



## Plusader (9. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun, Deine Panikmache hier ist alles, aber nicht konstruktiv.
> 
> 
> Da Blizz weiter Geld verdienen will, werden sie das Problem behebn. Inzwischen: wenn Du 1-2 Wochen kein WoW spielen kannst, ist das doch auch kein problem für Dich, oder bist Du schon so süchtig?



Also ich hab zB aufgehört.
2. Du scheinst hier süchtig zu sein. Wartest ne Million Jahre ab, bis die was dran ändern. Soweit ich nämlich weiss laggts in WoW nicht nur seit ein zwei Wochen, sondern schon seit vielen vielen Monaten. Du bist so einer der sich alles aufschwatzen, und sich immer noch mit leeren Versprechungen abwimmeln lässt. Dass du immer noch so denkst, ist der Beweis dafür. So far, YouFailed.


----------



## Nistral (9. Februar 2010)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, wie die Community zurzeit um Hilfe schreit! Auch wenn der Hilferuf nur von einem großen Teil des Realm "Blutdurst" kommt, reden wir hier trotzdem von tausenden Spielern. Und auch, wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben wollen, irgendwann kann es auch auch treffen. Wo ist die Solidarität der Community? Klar missbillige ich das verhalten vieler betroffenen. Die Hetzattacken und Beleidigungen gegen Blizzard sind unterstes Niveau, aber Blizzard ist an dieser Situation selber Schuld. 

Seit gut einer Woche, ist zur Stoßzeit, der Großteil, des Realm Blutdurst unspielbar. Es ist nicht möglich sich, unter 5 Minuten wartezeit, ein- bzw. auszuloggen. Das abschliessen von täglichen Quests benötigt 10 mal so viel Zeit. Looten ist teilweise nicht möglich. Und vom Raiden wollen wir garnicht erst reden. Betrachten wir das rein Objektiv, ist das Spielprinzip nicht gegeben!

Wer hier auch nur ein bisschen am Forumgeschehen teilnimmt wird sehen, dass diese von Beiträgen zu diesem Thema überquellen. Die Situation schaukelt sich immer mehr auf und Blizzard ist nicht in der Lage dem entgegen zu wirken. Im Gegenteil, Blizzard schürt das Feuer auch noch, indem es jegliche Information unterdrückt oder die Leute am Meinungsaustausch hindert. Mir ist nicht klar, ob man das Problem noch nicht erkannt hat, oder ob man versucht, durch zurück halten von Information, positives Image zu wahren. Doch es sei Ihnen gesagt, dass das so nicht funktioniert. 

Mich würd jetzt interessieren, wann buffed.de & Co wahrnimmt, dass hier ein Problme exisiterit. Irgendwie erwarte ich mir, dass ein Meinungsträger wie ihr, Stellung nimmt. Mir ist klar, dass es ein schmaler Grad ist, an dem wir uns hier bewegen. Aber ein kleinwenig Unterstützung und neutrale Berichterstattung, wär mit Sicherheit ein postitver Beitrag, zu einem Beruhigen der erhitzten Gemüter. Und vielleicht kann man auf diesem Weg, eine vernünftige Kommunikation zwischen Blizzard und der Community zusammenbringen. 

Vorrausgesetzt, dass ihr das auch wollt/dürft. Billiger für Blizzard ist es auf jedenfall, wenn die betroffenen Spieler aufhören (die Server entlasten) oder auf Ihre kosten den Server wechseln. 

Danke & lg


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist bei Blizzard also was soll Buffed.de usw machen?

Soll buffed einen Thread erstellen auf der WoW Seite?
Das bringt genau -> NICHTS

Die User regen sich eh täglich auf, Blizzard kennt das Problem und Blizzard selbst arbeitet an diesem Problem.
Ich selbst weiß wie schwer es ist auf "Blind" einen Fehler zu suchen, das kann manchmal ein paar minuten dauern, oder eben ein paar Tage oder Wochen.

Blizzard wird schon dahinterkommen und es wird sich bestimmt alles zum guten wenden.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Also wenn Du direkt Buffed-Fragen willst, gibts sonst den Forenteil "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de". Ansonsten: Blizzard hatte auch in der Vergangenheit ab und zu mal solche Laggphasen. Das wird sich in kurzer Zeit schon wieder einpendeln. Wer Classic gespielt hat wird sich sogar noch daran erinnern können, dass einzelne Server fast permanent Kinderkrankheiten hatten währenddem andere Server pausenlose ohne Probleme liefen. Die Devise lautet: Abwarten.
Du hast jetzt also 2 Möglichkeiten:
1: Abwarten bis das besser wird
2: Dein Abo einfrieren und erst dann wieder hervorkramen bis das besser geworden ist

Was Buffed da tun soll ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Du weisst: das Buffed-Portal ist eine Blizzard-unabhängige Unternehmung. Auch wenns Dir möglicherweise noch nicht aufgefallen ist: bei Buffed gehts um *Onlinespiele* und "Onlinespiele" bedeutet nicht einfach WoW, da gibts noch ne Menge mehr. Weder arbeiten die Buffed-Leute für Blizzard, noch haben sie irgendwas mit WoW-Support zu tun. Also was sollen sie bitteschön Deiner Meinung nach tun?

Oder meinst Du die Community hier? Tjo die haben auch genau die oben zwei genannten Möglichkeiten. Aber virtuelle Streiks funktionieren seeeeeehr selten und wenns um WoW geht würd ich sagen: nie.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Februar 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> Also ich hab zB aufgehört.
> 2. Du scheinst hier süchtig zu sein. Wartest ne Million Jahre ab, bis die was dran ändern. Soweit ich nämlich weiss laggts in WoW nicht nur seit ein zwei Wochen, sondern schon seit vielen vielen Monaten. Du bist so einer der sich alles aufschwatzen, und sich immer noch mit leeren Versprechungen abwimmeln lässt. Dass du immer noch so denkst, ist der Beweis dafür. So far, YouFailed.



Es stimmt schon das es seit Monaten so lagt, ja aber man merkte esnicht so stark wie in letzter seit (seit 3.3.2) also so ist es zumindestens auf meinem Server (Zirkel des Cenarius) Normalerweiße konnte man dort zu stoßzeiten IMMER raiden, questen etc


----------



## Nistral (9. Februar 2010)

Ich denk in größeren Dimensionen als ihr! Mir geht es nicht darum, dass buffed.de & Co sich bei Blizzard beschwerden und sich an dem kleinkarrierten Denken beteiligen, sondern das die Community merckt, das sie nicht allein steht und man auf diesem Wege die Situation beruhigt. Die Kommunity steckt fest. Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass Blizzard nichts tut. Aber ich denke das sollte man auch mitteilen und darin seh ich die Arbeit einer guten Berichterstattung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Nistral schrieb:


> Ich denk in größeren Dimensionen als du Blubb! Mir geht es nicht darum, dass buffed.de & Co sich bei Blizzard beschwerden und sich an dem kleinkarrierten Denken beteiligen, sondern das die Community merckt, das sie nicht allein steht und man auf diesem Wege die Situation beruhigt. Die Kommunity steckt fest. Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass Blizzard nichts tut. Aber ich denke das sollte man auch mitteilen und darin seh ich die Arbeit einer guten Berichterstattung.



Hier ist der Thread von der "Kommunity" ;P 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303925459&sid=3

das ist er offizeille Thread, lies dir bitte mal die Antworten durch.

Natürlich stecken die Leute die aufn Realmpool Blutdurst spielen fest, aber was willst du ändern oder machen?
Du kannst nichts ändern zur Zeit. BLizzard arbeitet daran und wird das Problem sicherlich in den Griff bekommen, ganz einfach.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Februar 2010)

Wir stehen aber allein da mit unseren problemen, den nur Blizzard kann da was gegen tun, und weiß du was die tun werden? erst mal abwarten obs die nächsten tage auch so lagt und dann irgendwann mal nen techniker so den servern schicken. 
Was soll Buffed und co da groß machen? Klar könnten sie auf ihrer Haupt-hp etwas erwähnen oder so, aber was bringt uns das? mehr aufmerksamkeit von anderen usern, mehr nicht!


----------



## Starfros (9. Februar 2010)

du suchst jemanden der die Verantwortung nimmt und dieses problem beseitigt ????

Wie schon oben geschrieben , was kann Buffed.de / gamona.de und all die anderen Community machen ?? 
Überlege mal selber. 

Es ist ein problem der der Server , es ist nun mal das problem der Überlastung , auf einigen Servern mehr auf einigen nun mal weniger.

Wenn man es beheben kann durch mehr Ram oder mehr Bandbreite , hätte Blizz das schon längst getan. Aber das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Lösung.

Im Blizz forum stehen die beschwerden , Blizz weiß genau was abgeht aber warum spammen die Leute noch zusätzlich dort rum ??? 

Bei einem Flaschenhals ist nun mal eine gewisse grenze , mehr geht nicht . Was man machen kann ist diesen Flaschenhals erweitern aber soweit wie es auch machbar ist.



PS.: fühle mich wieder wie zu CLASSIC zeiten 	als es noch schlimmer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne gaaaanze zeit lang.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wir stehen aber allein da mit unseren problemen, den nur Blizzard kann da was gegen tun, und weiß du was die tun werden? erst mal abwarten obs die nächsten tage auch so lagt und dann irgendwann mal nen techniker so den servern schicken.



Das glaube ich nicht, dass Sie warten, dazu gibt es schon VIEL ZU VIEL andrang von den Spieler selbst.

Blizzard vermute ich mal, wird sicherlich tag täglich daran arbeiten dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ihr vergesst nur leider, das es EWIG viele Spieleserver gibt und ewig viele Probleme da auftauchen können.
Die werden bei A anfangen und bei Z aufhören, wer weiß wo sie gerade sind, vielleicht sind sie schon am Ende, 
vielleicht aber auch gerade erst in der Mitte.


----------



## Zylenia (9. Februar 2010)

Was du hier in irgend einen Deutschen Forum schreibst,oder auch selbst im offiziellen Forum,intressiert Blizzard ,genau richtig null.
Die wissen das sicher selber,das da was lagt und arbeiten daran.Den Satz müsste man doch schon bald mal kennen.Das gabs immer und wird es immer geben,mit den Lags nach einen Patch.
Irgendwann ist das aber auch wieder vorbei.
Was waren alle am schreien als man nicht in die Instanzen konnte,Instanz ist voll,versuchen sie es später nochmal.
Haben sie ja auch behoben,etwas Geduld,das wird schon wieder besser.


----------



## Natar (9. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Blizzard vermute ich mal, wird sicherlich tag täglich daran arbeiten dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.



ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil 15 der 20 versuche in icc aufgrund von serverlaggs verhauen werden kommt die neuerung:

[Wie Daela im amerikanischen WoW-Forum bekanntgab, werdet Ihr zumindest in der normalen Version des Schlachtzuges gegen Arthas in der Eiskronenzitadelle keine begrenzten Versuche für die jeweiligen Endbosse der einzelnen Flügel haben, sobald die Realms im Anschluss an die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten wieder online gehen.]

den weg des geringsten widerstands was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Was du hier in irgend einen Deutschen Forum schreibst,oder auch selbst im offiziellen Forum,intressiert Blizzard ,genau richtig null.
> Die wissen das sicher selber,das da was lagt und arbeiten daran.Den Satz müsste man doch schon bald mal kennen.Das gabs immer und wird es immer geben,mit den Lags nach einen Patch.
> Irgendwann ist das aber auch wieder vorbei.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, jedoch sind einige Spieler einfach nicht so geduldig und wollen immer alles sofort haben und verstehen nicht
was für arbeit dahinter liegt.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn Bayern München schlecht spielt, dann kann die Sport Bild da auch nichts dran ändern...


----------



## Hexacoatl (9. Februar 2010)

Also, mal an die ganzen "was-sollen-wir-schon-tun"-Schreier, was hat das mit Berichterstattung zu tun? Genau, nichts!

Zu einer Berichterstattung gehört es nunmal auch Probleme anzusprechen, es muss ja nicht gleich ein Hetzartikel sein, aber ständig blaue Wölkchen vom Himmel reden ist keine gute Berichterstattung.

Vielmehr geht es um eine ausgewogene Mischung aus beidem, und sollten die Probleme eines ganzen Realmpools nicht als dringlich genug angesehen werden, als das man sie bei Buffed auf der ersten Seite bringen möchte, dann müssen die Leser nunmal damit leben.

Letztlich entscheidet nämlich nicht die Allgemeinheit was wissenswert ist, sondern ein Mensch, der Geld dafür bekommt, das er genau das als Wichtig empfindet, was gut für das eigene Medium ist.


----------



## Nistral (9. Februar 2010)

Lesen die Leute eigentlich mehr als nur die Überschrift? Ich finde das man zeigen soll, dass da ein Problem ist. Welches auch immer. Keiner weiss genau was los ist und das ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Aber die Leute abzustempeln als Pechvögel, ist der falsche Weg. Nur weil öfter solche Probleme vorkommen, ist das NICHT RICHTIG.


----------



## Grobolus (9. Februar 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich verstehe nicht was der Thread erreichen will?!?

Buffed soll einen Artikel "Performance Probleme in WOW" herausbringen? Bringt erstmal nicht wirklich was, da es ja bekannt ist und auch nicht wirklich nen Beitrag Wert.

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten wie du vorgehen kannst @Threadersteller

- Hinnehmen warten bis es besser wird (was für dich als Revoluzer nicht möglich sein wird)
- Realmpool wächseln
- Ändern wird Blizz spät. dann etwsa, wenn Einnahmen sinken -> Spieler zwecks Problemen aufhören. Willst du also nicht "kleinkariert Denken" und etwas verändern Account Kündigen und Performance Probleme als Grund angeben ;-)


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Nistral schrieb:


> Lesen die Leute eigentlich mehr als nur die Überschrift? Ich finde das man zeigen soll, dass da ein Problem ist. Welches auch immer. Keiner weiss genau was los ist und das ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Aber die Leute abzustempeln als Pechvögel, ist der falsche Weg. Nur weil öfter solche Probleme vorkommen, ist das NICHT RICHTIG.



Was willst du den Leuten sagen?

Da gibts 5408757985973 Vermutungen was es sein könnte, jeder Vermutung den Leuten zu erzählen würde mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen,
als die Vermutung nach und nach zu bearbeiten.


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, jedoch sind einige Spieler einfach nicht so geduldig und wollen immer alles sofort haben und verstehen nicht
> was für arbeit dahinter liegt.



Das sagen die, die diese Probleme nicht haben.
Wenn man Geld bezahlt für eine Leistung, muss man die Leistung auch bekommen oder man bekomt Kohle zurück/hat Anspruch auf Schadensersatz, dass sagt schon so unser Gesetzbuch.

Immer diese flauen Ausreden nach dem Motto:"Die wissen das und arbeiten dran" Das ist nur eine Ausrede nicht mehr. Man müsste, wenn sie schon unfähig sind den Fehler zu finden, allen Betreffenden freie Spieltage schenken oder etwas ähnliches.

Betrug am Spieler, keine Leistung erbringen aber weiter kassieren.
Ein "normales Unternehmen" hätte bei dieser Handhabe lange keine Kunden mehr.
Blizzard nutzt hier seine Monopolstellung und das ist eine Sauerei!


P.S. Was mir noch inefällt: Es ist nicht der Job der Spieler auf die Lösung des Problems zu warten, sondern es ist Blizzards Job den Fehler zu finden. Und so muss auch der Fokus sein.


----------



## Nania (9. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen: Ich hab auch seit dem neuen Patch keine großen Wartezeiten, oder Probleme mit Latenzen. 
Zudem: All jene, die sich Classic zurückwünschen, werden sich noch an die ewigen Wartezeiten erinnern, weil die Server voll waren. Das man dann auch mal gut 10-20 Minuten wartete, bis man dann mal einen Platz bekam. Dagegen ist das bisschen Warten, was sich heute nach den Patches einstellt, läppisch.

Aber es werden sich ewig Leute aufregen, zudem ist buffed sowieso keine große Zeitung, die wirklich Einfluss ausüben kann, vor allem wohl eher weniger auf Blizzard, als man sich manchmal wünschen würde. 
Es wird wohl nur eins helfen, warten. Denn auch Blizzard findet nicht für jedes Problem sofort eine Lösung, so dass alle zufrieden sind....


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Das sagen die, die diese Probleme nicht haben.
> Wenn man Geld bezahlt für eine Leistung, muss man die Leistung auch bekommen oder man bekomt Kohle zurück/hat Anspruch auf Schadensersatz, dass sagt schon so unser Gesetzbuch.



ich spiele auf destomath und habe das PROBLEM JEDEN TAG !!!


----------



## Sapper13 (9. Februar 2010)

Hey das gibts doch nicht?!?! Ein sinnvoller Thread!

Also ich bin 100 % deiner Meinung. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren warum hier auf Buffed einfach nur positive News stehen. Wir PC Spieler sind keine Zimperlieschen wir können auch mit Rückschlägen gut klar kommen. Oder liegt das evtl. daran das die Werbeeinnahmen sonst abschwinden würden? Ich meine Blutdurst ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel! Teilweise unspielbar seid dem Arthas Patch letzter Woche. Warum kommt da keine Meldung rein mit interviews von Spielern wo sich Buffed Mitarbeiter mal im Allgemeinchat der Server umgehört haben und das Feedback hier wiedergeben damit man mal aufzeigt das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.

Buffed Journalismus ist für mich absolut viel zu einseitig. Da muss mehr Pfeffer rein! Aber nicht so wie bei den Asischwachmaten von PC Action wo unter jedem Spielebericht irgendwas von Dildo, Schwanz, lutschen, von Hinten oder sonst wie steht! Sondern vielmehr eine kritische Berichterstattung. Doch ich denke an dieser Stelle ist Buffed einfach absolut zu abhängig von den Werbeeinnahmen.

Weiterhin möchte ich nochmal deinen Aspekt der Community aufgreifen. Ich finde das du grundsätzlich Recht damit hast, das man sich zusammen tun müßte aber sind wir doch mal ganz ehrlich. Was interessiert es einen vom Hinterhalt was mit einem vom Blutdurst los ist. Erst wenn die Scheiße bei ihm am Dampfen ist, will er die Solidarität welche er vorher mit dem Hinweis nicht mein Problem nicht zeigen wollte, für sich selbst in Anspruch nehmen.

Von daher kannste aus der Ecke absolut NULL erwarten. Die Leute sind eben Egoisten wie sie im Buche stehen und so lange es nicht ans eigene Fell geht, wird man doch nicht den Gram Blizzards auf sich ziehen durch irgendwelche unbedachten taten.

Ist vergleichbar mit mangelnder Zivilcourage in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln u.s.w. Den Leuten ist untereinander selbst bei Freunden alles egal. Das fängt schon mit dem amerikanische Hey man whats up oder how are you doing an! Im Grunde ist dem Ami es scheiß egal wie es Dir geht und wenn Du dann noch sagst beschissen dann ist der Ruck zuck weg. 

Natürlich gibt es wie imme Ausnahmen, aber die meisten Leute denken ganz klar nur an sich.

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Zylenia (9. Februar 2010)

Versteh ich auch nicht ganz,ja es gibt Probleme auf den Server Blutdurst.
So,gabs aber immer nach Patches,entweder bei euch oder anderen Servern.
Was soll Buffed nun machen?Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Sapper13 (9. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiele auf destomath und habe das PROBLEM JEDEN TAG !!!



:-D Man Bu1ubb Destromath mit dem absoluten 100 : 1 Horde:Allianz Verhältnis.....:-D Du gibst mir jeden Tag ne Bestätigung für meinen Eindruck von Dir! Owner on the Save side of live ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Februar 2010)

Naja ich tippe mal es ist ein total einfacher Grund der das Verursacht 

Es sind ja manchmal regelrechte Lagwellen.

Welches System zieht den Daten von allen Servern und das auch noch in Echtzeit???

Und könnte diese Lags verursachen


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiele auf destomath und habe das PROBLEM JEDEN TAG !!!



Dann verstehe ich deine Einstellung nicht.

Wenn Blizzard den Server runterfährt und dir trotzdem Geld abbucht dann wirst du wohl auch nicht dasitzen und meinen:"Die werden sich schon was dabei denken".

Wenn sich keine beschwert wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Ich finde den Tread Klasse und verstehe die Leute nicht, die Probleme haben es aber anscheinend als "selbstverständlich" ansehen an einem Patchday nicht spielen zu können.
Wo ist da die Logik?


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

@ OH_Toni

wer sagt denn, dass die nichts tun?
Hattest du jemals im administrativen Bereich zu tun?
Als Serveradmin? Als Netzwerkadmin? usw?
Ich -> Ja und ich weiß wie schwer es sein kann einen Fehler zu suchen und zu finden.

@Sapper13
und was hat das jetzt mit dem Seitenverhältniss zu tun?
Toll es gibt mehr Horde als Allianz, wem ineressiert das wenn man PVE spielt?


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Februar 2010)

Nistral schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen, wie die Community zurzeit um Hilfe schreit! Auch wenn der Hilferuf nur von einem großen Teil des Realm "Blutdurst" kommt [...]



Nein ist es eigentlich nicht. Ich spiele nicht auf Blutdurst und habe auch nicht solch große Probleme auf meinem Server. Wenn es Dir hilft nehme ich aber gern Anteil an euren Problemen. Ach ja und nochwas: *zisch* Tüte Mitleid geöffnet. Und? Hats was gebracht? Nein? Na welch ein Wunder. Darum versteh auch ich nicht wie manch anderer, was der Thread hier bezwecken soll.

Bei mir stand heut morgen, als ich vor Arbeit nochmal rein bin, im Login-Screen die Meldung, dass Blizz die bei vielen auftretenden Latenzprobleme bekannt sind und man an Besserung arbeitet. Ist doch also ein offizielles Statement, genau das was Du wolltest. Sollen sie Dir jetzt noch aufzählen, ob da 57 oder nur 3 Techniker dran arbeiten? Welche Firma würde sowas tun?! Also wach auf.

Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde auch das Problem Ende letzten Jahres behoben, dass man nicht in Instanzen kam mit der Meldung, dass diese voll wären oder man schon zuviel da drin war. Das ging eine Weile so, ist aber auch behoben worden, zumindest habe ich seither keine Probleme mehr diesbezüglich.

Also was immer Du hier willst - Mitleid, Beweinen, eine Messe für Dein Elend... sorry aber von mir kriegst Du das nicht.


----------



## Nistral (9. Februar 2010)

Ist es für euch echt normal, dass man euch nicht zuhört? Lebt ihr echt in einer Welt, wo eure Meinung nichts zählt und man nicht mit euch redet? 
Von mir aus kann Blizzard sich auch Zeit lassen um das Problem zu lösen, aber die mehrheit der Menschen will halt doch wissen was mit Ihrem Geld passiert. Wenn ihr alle lieber zuschaut, ist das für mich OK. Nichts tun gehört nicht zu meiner Natur. Und ich denk da bin ich nicht ganz allein. Und bevor die Radiaklen, aufgrund der Informationsunterdrückung, ganz ausflippen, sollte man SOLIDARITÄT zeigen.

Oder gehört ihr auch zu den Menschen, die bei einem Unfall acuh vorbei fahren und scih eventuell noch über das Pech des Opfers amüsieren......


----------



## c0bRa (9. Februar 2010)

Der wievielte Thread zum Thema ist das nun eigentlich? Hab bei 10 das zählen aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de...en-severn-dann/
http://www.buffed.de...st-nicht-aktiv/
http://www.buffed.de...pool-blutdurst/
http://www.buffed.de...ool-umspielbar/
http://www.buffed.de...sh-aus-protest/
http://www.buffed.de...-loginprobleme/
http://www.buffed.de...-sonntag-abend/

um nur mal die Themen der letzten 2 Seiten zu nennen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. Februar 2010)

@ TE es gab Free Trans von deinem Server zu andernen Realms. Selebr schuld wenn man dieses Angebot nicht wahrnimmt und sich lieber beschwert.
Könntest jest auf einem normalen nicht überbevölkertem Server spielen, auch zu stoßzeiten. somit kein Mitleid.


----------



## Sapper13 (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Einstellung nicht.
> 
> Wenn Blizzard den Server runterfährt und dir trotzdem Geld abbucht dann wirst du wohl auch nicht dasitzen und meinen:"Die werden sich schon was dabei denken".
> 
> ...



Oh Toni,

B1ubb und Logik? Komm hör bitte auf xD Das so wie von breakdancenden Kühen zu reden. Schau Dir seinen Blog an. Er ist der letzte Rächer der Enterbten. Der eine Mann im Universum der immer Cool ist. 

Weltwirtschaftskrise Österreich vor dem Staatsbankrott - b1ubb bleibt cool
Eine Frau im Bus zur Wiener Staatsoper wird von Homies zusammengeschlagen - b1ubb ey lol alta ey lass mal krass checken alta
Ein Gildenkollege wurde gehacked - B1ubb ey lol alta wayen alta
u.s.w.

Er bleibt immer cool. Bis zu dem Tag wo es ihn mal selbst trifft, dann geht er an den Strand zieht seine Sonnenbrille auf setzt sich auf den Stein und Rapt.

Bleib cool mann hip hop ist dein live mann
hey hey bleib cool man hip hop ist dein live man

sie nehmen mir den Orc sie nehmen mir das gold und dabei weis ich genau 
was ihr huhr.... von mir wollt ihr 

Stress alta 

ihr wollt 

Stress alta!!!

Aber ich beim cool mann denn hip hop ist mein live mann 
ich bleib cool mann denn hip hop ist mein live mann

An the bitches say: huuuuuhuuuuu die geiler cooler Hähhhhngst huuuuuuhuuuuu du machst mich so doll an

Oder Kurz gesagt: Ihm ist alles recht womit er zeigen kann das andere doof sind. Wenn einer irgendwas ausm Content wissen will, ist er definitiv der erste der ihm sagt wie scheiße dämlich er ist. Der hat halt seine eigene Gangsta Logik aber sowas muss es auch geben :-D


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei genauerem überlegen bin ich der Meinung es hat mit dem Event nix zu tun. Sonst müsste es auch auf dem Braufest fast zum Stillstand gekommen sein. Da war bei uns aber alles ok. Vielmehr geh ich davon aus, das mit dem letzten Patch irgendeine Mechanik verstellt wurde. Vielleicht kommt morgen schon die Lösung^^
Wär geil.

MfG


----------



## Zylenia (9. Februar 2010)

Ok,weiss jetzt nicht wie extrem das bei euch ist.
Unspielbar?
Das ist natürlich schon ärgerlich,man zahlt jeden Tag seine Gebühr und kann nicht spielen.
Aber da kann Buffed auch nix machen,was sollen die machen?

Müsste man eine E-Mail an Blizzard schicken,das könnt hier von Buffed gemacht werden, man schreibt seinen Namen rein und auch den Ingame Namen und das wird dann an Blizzard weiter geleitet.
Man kann nur hoffen das die euch Free Tage geben,aber seit Activision dabei ist ,seh ich schwarz.
Gab es nicht mehr seit die dabei sind,früher gabs sogar 1-2 Tage wenn es mal lagte.


----------



## Starfros (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Einstellung nicht.
> 
> Wenn Blizzard den Server runterfährt und dir trotzdem Geld abbucht dann wirst du wohl auch nicht dasitzen und meinen:"Die werden sich schon was dabei denken".
> 
> ...



Die Logik steckt im Text....... versteh nicht warum so rum gespackt wird das einige es auf dem Letzten Patch schieben. Komisch ist das von Mittwoch bis Samstag NIX in der hinsicht geschrieben wurde , erst seit dem Sonntag .

Also denkt mal nach was ich damit meine , sag auch nur stichwort Schlotternächte.


----------



## Natar (9. Februar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Oh Toni...



ja doch, ich musste kurz schmunzeln


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Oh Toni,
> 
> B1ubb und Logik? Komm hör bitte auf xD Das so wie von breakdancenden Kühen zu reden. Schau Dir seinen Blog an. Er ist der letzte Rächer der Enterbten. Der eine Mann im Universum der immer Cool ist.
> ....



Ich habe zwar NOCH nie so geredt und werde es auch nicht tun, aber mal ernsthaft jetzt unter uns,
egal welche Probleme du hast (auch auf mich bezogen) lass diese behandeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder geh in den Quatsch Comedy club und versuch dort aufzutreten.


----------



## Sapper13 (9. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein ist es eigentlich nicht. Ich spiele nicht auf Blutdurst und habe auch nicht solch große Probleme auf meinem Server. Wenn es Dir hilft nehme ich aber gern Anteil an euren Problemen. Ach ja und nochwas: *zisch* Tüte Mitleid geöffnet. Und? Hats was gebracht? Nein? Na welch ein Wunder. Darum versteh auch ich nicht wie manch anderer, was der Thread hier bezwecken soll.



Da haste deine liebe Solidarität der Community lieber TE...aber Lobo ist halt Kopfgeldjäger in dem 4 Teiler Contract und Gawd hat er sich sogar mit dem lieben Gott angelegt....da kommst Du jetzt mit Blutdurst daher :-D

Wenn Lobos server mal down geht, dann nimmt er einfach nen neuen Auftrag entgegen Fragt nen paar Leute und geht in den Keller sein Trike tunen, aber er würde miemals im /2 der /1 meckern. Lobo ist wie b1ubb ein richtig harter Kerl. Man endlich wieder richtig starke Männer xD Ich werd dennoch nicht schwul :-P


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Threads zusammengelegt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Ein "normales Unternehmen" hätte bei dieser Handhabe lange keine Kunden mehr.
> Blizzard nutzt hier seine Monopolstellung und das ist eine Sauerei!


Blizzard hat kein Monopol, wer sich wochen- oder monatelang verarschen läßt ist selber Schuld!


----------



## Lirit (9. Februar 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt muckt es bei uns, seit dem Patch vom Mittwoch.

Dann fing das Event an, und es war ganz vorbei.

Hinzu kommt das Destomath sowieso voll ist.

Ich finde auch, das die vollen Server erstmal dicht gemacht werden müssen, also eine Charerstellung darauf gar nicht möglich ist.

Das gelagge stört schon mächtig, vorallem bezahlen wir geld dafür...da sollte es schon funktionieren.

Das es mal nicht geht ok. Aber ständig?


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Lirit schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das Destomath sowieso voll ist.



Das stimmt so nicht...
http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Lirit (9. Februar 2010)

ok dann formuliere ich eben um ....

dann ist er ziemlich voll....;-)


----------



## SalmoWarlock (9. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel auf ZdC Horde / Blutdurst
Bei mir ist es seit Mittwoch fast schier unmöglich einzuloggen (gestern abend ganze 50min)
Ich hab noch einen Hunter auf Blade's Edge (englischer Server) da geht das einloggen innerhalb von 3 sekunden.

Diese Probleme sind echt sehr nervig, vor allem wenn man nur abends zocken kann (aus beruflichen Gründen)

Ich hoffe halt das Blizzard das bald in Ordnung bringt.
So lange die Probleme da sind zock ich halt auf einen anderen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat kein Monopol, wer sich wochen- oder monatelang verarschen läßt ist selber Schuld!



Natürlich hat Blizzard das Monopol im MMO Bereich, wenn es gute Alternativen gäbe würden längst nicht soviele WOW spielen und der Konkurrenzkampf wäre weitaus höher.

Und @ b1ubb

Ich wil nicht behaupten das Blizzard an dem Problem nicht arbeitet. Sicherlich tun sie das.
Aber arbeiten sie auch mit der nötigen Intensität daran?
Klar kann man das auch bejahren, im Endeffeckt wissen das nur die Blizzardarbeiter selber.

Mich regen nur 2 Sachen auf: 

1. Dass die Spieler es als selbstverständlich (nicht alle, dass zeigt der Tread) ansehen, dass Blizzard die Server zu undiskutablen Zuständen laufen lässt und noch meinen: "Ich weiß Blizzard macht unternimmt alles was nötig ist um das Problem zu lösen" und schön weiter ihre Kohle bezahlen obwohl sich einfach keine Leistung bekommen.

2. Es anscheinend schon aktzeptiert wurde, das Patches einfach den Server mal so für ein paar Tage lahmlegen (ist ja auch nicht immer so, aber das denken doch viele) und man sich damit abfinden müsse.
Dabei ist es die scheiss verdammte Pflicht von Blizzard die Patches so zu machen, dass sie mit dem Server in Einklang laufen. Man kann doch nicht einfach irgendetwas veranlassen (ich versuch das jetzt mal Allgemein zu halten) und dann später schaun, obs läuft oder nicht und sich dann an die "Arbeit" machen. 
Das muss alles im Vorfeld passieren und darf nicht zu Lasten der Spieler ausgebadet werden.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Blizzard das Monopol im MMO Bereich, wenn es gute Alternativen gäbe würden längst nicht soviele WOW spielen und der Konkurrenzkampf wäre weitaus höher.



Ich empfehle sich nochmal mit der Begrifflichkeit "Monopol" auseinander zu setzen. Ist es Unwissenheit oder Absicht, dass hier in letzter Zeit mit Begriffen um sich geworfen wird, die im Zusammenhang nicht stimmen?


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Und @ b1ubb
> 
> Ich wil nicht behaupten das Blizzard an dem Problem nicht arbeitet. Sicherlich tun sie das.
> Aber arbeiten sie auch mit der nötigen Intensität daran?
> ...



Wer sagt denn das die Spieler die aufn Realmpool Blutdurst, kein Freimonat bekommen?
Wer sagt denn das wir nicht entschädigt werden?

Sagt ja niemand, aber was soll blizz jetzt sagen? 
Die haben das Problem JETZT noch nicht gefunden und somit können SIe auch nicht sagen,
hey ihr bekommt jetzt einfach mal ein freimonat. Wenn die Arbeiten länger dauern, dann werden wir mit sicherheit
entschädigt werden.

Aber mal ehrlich gesagt, es ist ja auch NIEMAND verpflichtet weiter zu zahlen, oder?

Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass du jetzt deinen Account nicht künden könntest,
somit bleibt es auch dir überlasse ob du weiterhin zahlst oder nicht.


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

WoW hat mit Sicherheit kein Monopol, da es noch viel andere Anbieter gibt. Jedoch hat Blizzard gegen jedes neue MMORPG 5 Jahre Entwicklungsvorsprung. Es ist unfair neue Games mit WoW zu vergleichen, da das nicht realistisch wäre.


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2010)

Jetzt fängts ja an, vll. blamier ich mich jetzt auch, aber ich nehm mal 2 Definitionen:

1. ... bezeichnet eine Marktform, in der es nur einen Anbieter gibt, um die Nachfrage zu befriedigen

2. ... nennt man eine Marktsituation (Marktform), in der für ein ökonomisches Gut nur ein Anbieter oder nur ein Nachfrager existiert.

So, Blizzard, macht WOW ==> 11mio Spieler.

Welches andere MMORPG hat denn soviele Spieler? Klar kann man sagen, es gibt 8 andere Spiele und die haben zusammen auch ein paar Millionen Spieler.
Aber viele von denen spielen oder spielten auch WOW was man immer schön im Chat nachlesen kann.

Ist WOW gut bzw macht es einen guten Job, haben andere Spiele fast keine CHance sich zu etablieren. Einzig durch ausnutzen der Schwächen von WoW kann sich ein anderes Spiel durchsetzen.

Ich sage jetzt mal zu dir, ich wäre nicht so vorlaut, denn wir haten im Rahmen von Medienrecht an der Uni auch WOW zum Thema und haben u.a. auch genau diese "Monopolstellung" untersucht!


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2010)

HoherLord schrieb:


> Hier geht´s glaub weniger um Sucht, sonder eher darum, dass ich für 4 Wochen zahle und nur 3 oder 2,5 bekomme. Das ist eine Nichteinhaltung des Vertages.


Blizzard hat in solchen Fällen bisher IMMER die ausgefallenen Tage ersetzt. Warum sollten sie es jetzt nicht machen?


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> Soweit ich nämlich weiss laggts in WoW nicht nur seit ein zwei Wochen, sondern schon seit vielen vielen Monaten.


Soso, was Du alles weißt... EPIC FAIL, Kiddie.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Jetzt fängts ja an, vll. blamier ich mich jetzt auch, aber ich nehm mal 2 Definitionen:
> 
> 1. ... bezeichnet eine Marktform, in der es nur einen Anbieter gibt, um die Nachfrage zu befriedigen
> 
> ...



Und wo ist da die Rechtfertigung von einem Monopol zu sprechen? Und wenn Blizzard mit WoW 40 Millionen Menschen binden würde, es gibt mehr als eine handvoll anderer MMOs die ebenfalls Spieler haben und/oder noch hinzugewinnen. Blizzard 

Das WoW letztlich soviele Spieler binden kann, liegt an der gelieferten Qualität und vielleicht auch an der Bequemlichkeit der User, sich nicht umorientieren zu wollen. Schließlich spielen Freunde und Bekannte auch WoW und ein Wechsel zur Konkurrenz wäre unter Umständen auch mit einem Verlust dieser gekoppelt.






OH_Toni schrieb:


> Ich sage jetzt mal zu dir, ich wäre nicht so vorlaut, denn wir haten im Rahmen von Medienrecht an der Uni auch WOW zum Thema und haben u.a. auch genau diese "Monopolstellung" untersucht!



Das mag ja sein, es widerspricht dennoch der Definition eines Monopols. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich der Professor so fahrig ausgedrückt und solche Begrifflichkeiten verwechselt hat. Wahrscheinlich gibst du es nur falsch wieder. Wahrscheinlich gings um Quasi-Monopole oder unvollständige Konkurrenz.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Owner on the Save side of live ;-)



Kannst Du mir das mal bitte übersetzen? Mein Englisch reichte dazu nicht aus, obwohl ich jeden Tag auf Turalyon spiele - bei mir ergibt das nämlich nur "Besitzer auf der gesicherten Seite des lebendigen", zu eine besseren Übersetzung kann mir auch mein 15jähriger Englandaufenthalt nicht verhelfen. Als WoW Spielerin kommt mir der Gedanke, das Du mit "Owner" hier vielleicht "pwner" meinst, aber auch das macht in keinen Sinn...


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2010)

Es ging um die Weiterentwicklung des Monopolbegriffs, da der Begriff einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und durch Öffnung der Märkte kaum noch irgendwo von einem "echten" Monopol gesprochen werden kann.

Aber das geht auch wohl am Thema vorbei ^^

btt :-)


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Meinungen aus neutraler Sicht so durchlese, dann muss ich feststellen, sind wir selbst schuld an der Support-Moral von Blizz.
Wir lassen alles mit uns machen, posten in sinnlose Threads wie buffed (bitte nicht ins falsche Ohr bekommen), beschweren uns dort lauthals (was dem in den Mülleimer brüllen gleichkommt) gehen aber spätestens nach Feierabend um sieben wieder online und lassen befluchtes wieder über uns ergehen. 
Würden wir Blizz nicht so vergöttern, wie wir es zum Grossteil tun, sondern als normalen Dienstleister sehen, der seinen Job nicht getan hat, so würden wir ganz normal unsere Konsequenz ziehen und einen anderen Anbieter - in dem Fall ein anderes Spiel - suchen. Jedoch greift hier die Tatsache, dass wir alle süchtig sind. Ein Junkie redet auch 50% darüber, dass er morgen aufhören wird und wie Scheisse die Nadel doch ist, und die anderen 50% hofft er auf Legalisierung seines Dopes. Genauso verhält es sich hier in dem Spiel.
Würden wir nicht an der "Nadel" hängen, so würden wir schlicht das Game boykottieren und Blizz wäre gezwungen. Tun wir jedoch nicht und der Kreislauf beginnt von Neuem.
Was nicht heisst, dass Blizz nicht an dem Problem der Laggs arbeitet, nur sehen sie sich offenbar auf Grund der Vergötterung nicht gezwungen, zeitnahe Infos zu geben, jedenfalls nicht in dem Fall "Blutdurst-Realm".


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Es ging um die Weiterentwicklung des Monopolbegriffs, da der Begriff einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und durch Öffnung der Märkte kaum noch irgendwo von einem "echten" Monopol gesprochen werden kann.
> 
> Aber das geht auch wohl am Thema vorbei ^^
> 
> btt :-)



Blizzard....-> Monopol? Ich glaube mal nicht...

Zählen die anderen mmo anbieter nicht in dem punkt? Blizz hat im mom nur einen stärkeren stand am markt... mehr auch nicht. Und das kann sich ändern wenn ein gleichstarkes konkurenzprodukt auf dem markt kommt... was bestimmt passieren wird. 

Und den begriff selbst kann man nicht weiterentwickeln... das es um das alleinige marktrecht geht. Bin zwar kein studierter... aber durch meine ausbildung kommt man mit diesem system in berührung.


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Meinungen aus neutraler Sicht so durchlese, dann muss ich feststellen, sind wir selbst schuld an der Support-Moral von Blizz.
> Wir lassen alles mit uns machen, posten in sinnlose Threads wie buffed (bitte nicht ins falsche Ohr bekommen), beschweren uns dort lauthals (was dem in den Mülleimer brüllen gleichkommt) gehen aber spätestens nach Feierabend um sieben wieder online und lassen befluchtes wieder über uns ergehen.
> Würden wir Blizz nicht so vergöttern, wie wir es zum Grossteil tun, sondern als normalen Dienstleister sehen, der seinen Job nicht getan hat, so würden wir ganz normal unsere Konsequenz ziehen und einen anderen Anbieter - in dem Fall ein anderes Spiel - suchen. Jedoch greift hier die Tatsache, dass wir alle süchtig sind. Ein Junkie redet auch 50% darüber, dass er morgen aufhören wird und wie Scheisse die Nadel doch ist, und die anderen 50% hofft er auf Legalisierung seines Dopes. Genauso verhält es sich hier in dem Spiel.
> Würden wir nicht an der "Nadel" hängen, so würden wir schlicht das Game boykottieren und Blizz wäre gezwungen. Tun wir jedoch nicht und der Kreislauf beginnt von Neuem.




Stimmt, wir sind schuld... nicht weil wir uns wnig bemühen. Nein meh an der tatsache das wir Blizz mit unseren anforderungen schlicht überfordern. Mag jetzt strange klingen aber... wir spieler sind es die eigendlich für die entwicklung des spieles sorgen... wenn viele stimmen sagen wir wollen dies und das dann passiert das meistens... ob durch unsere wünsche das system überlastet wird kommt uns nicht in den sinn... wir fordern weiter und bekommen was wir wollen, meistens jedenfalls.

Und selbst wenn wir boykotieren so stehen wir nur mit wenigen prozent da... es gibt andere länder mit mehereren spielern, was wir auch vergessen nebenbei. Blizz könnte auch sagen um die performance zu verbessern schalten wir in europa ab... haben doch mehr als genug spieler.


----------



## Nistral (9. Februar 2010)

Eines muss allen hier klar sein. WOW ist ein Spiel, aber die Bereitstellung der Server ist eine Dienstleistung für die mit echtem Geld gehandelt wird. Genau so, wie wir unseren vertraglichen Bedingungen nach kommen müssen und für zuwiederhandeln bestraft werden. So geht auch Blizzard eine Verpflichtung ein. Die Möglichkeit das Spiel offiziell zu kaufen und die Bereitstellung der Server, die zu diesem Spiel notwendig sind, sind Teil ein eines Vertrages den man nicht einfach kündigen kann. Auch wenn sich Blizzard gut abgesichert hat, wenn man etwas verspricht und dafür Geld verlangt muss man das auch liefern, oder dafür gerade stehen. Wenn man es nicht liefern kann, darf man es auch nicht verkaufen. Das die Politik die das Unternehmen Blizzard fährt, nicht gerade von deren Vorteil ist, das werden die schon merken.


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. Februar 2010)

JOT, war dein Post ironisch gemeint?
Wenn nicht: Genau so sehe ich die Entwicklung, wie du beschreibst. Und da hast du Recht, soweit hab ich nicht gedacht, aber sie könnten problemlos den Bereich EMEA einfach dicht machen. Was sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, da ihnen dann doch ne Stange Geld fehlen wird am Quartalsende. Jedoch haben sie mit Sicherheit auch Forecast Meetings, in denen sie schön in Säulendiagrammen sehen, welcher Bereich die meisten Umsätze einbringt. Und da bin ich mir Sicher, ist alles soweit aufgeteilt, dass durch Wegfall eines Bereiches nicht alle Bereiche betroffen sind. Somit ist rein wirtschaftlich die Möglichkeit da, dass sie einfach so mal nen Bereich dicht machen könnten. Also keine Sorge, is kein Weltuntergangsgeschwaffel, das wird so sicher nicht passieren. Aber man muss sich das mal anders vor Augen führen.
Und du hast Recht, wenn ich mir das mal aus Sicht von Blizz betrachte, die jeden Tag Balance, mehr Content, schneller Content, grösserer Content, schwerer Content, einfacherer Content, Arena weg, Casual Gewhine, undundund an den Kopf geworfen bekommen, ich würd da durchdrehen und Infos wie "Blutdurst lagged, hilfe Blizz" auffassen aber mich nicht von den Usern stressen lassen, die alles für nichts sofort wollen.


----------



## MADoxx7 (9. Februar 2010)

Es geht sicher nicht darum das man mal nen Abend nicht vernünftig zocken kann. Vielmehr
geht´s um die häufigkeit. Ich kann bei mir sicher nicht von nem suchtverhalten sprechen
wenn ich mir 2 Tage in der Woche raus such an denen ich je ca. 4 Stunden on bin. Genau
für diese ca. 32 Stunden meiner Freizeit im Monat zahle ich dafür 13€ und dann kann man 
ja dafür verlangen das es Reibungslos läuft. Wenn ich z.B. 2 mal in der Woche 
Bowlen gehn würde und an beiden Tagen keine Pins auf der Bahn stehen würde und
ich trotzdem zahlen müsste dann kommt das in etwa so wie wir das grad bei WoW ham.
Ich mein 1 Tag hin oder her is mir auch wurst aber nach 3 Wochen abgesagter Raids
was in etwa 3/4 dessen entspricht was ich im Monat on bin geht mir das mal auf den Sack.
Und nicht nur mir geht das so sondern genug andern auch noch. 

Im offiziellen Forum wird nix gemacht aber auch gar nix. Es wird nicht über den Zustand
und was sie vorhaben das zu verbessern geschrieben. Da beschweren sich mehrere
Spieler und keiner von Blizz nimmt mal vernünftig Stellung. Das ist das was mich
so ankotzt und das wär auch das mindeste was man für seine 13€ verlangen kann aber
es passiert nichts. Man erfährt erst über englische Blueposts das sie was machen. 
Mehr aber auch nicht. AION z.B. lässt ihren Comunity Fuzzi Amboss über Twiter aktuell
stand der dinge berichten. Von Blizz kommt nix. Es wär so einfach wenn se nur mal 
die Transfers for free machen würden.

Das es an den Event´s liegen soll is ein guter Vorwand mehr aber auch nicht. Das es mal
an einem tag nach Eventbeginn lagt kann ja mal sein aber keine 3 Wochen am Stück.
Gestern Abend z.B. Wollte ich nur kurz meine tägliche transmutation machen und war ganze
20 Minuten dafür on. Für etwas wo ich normal ne Minute brauch wenn ich direkt in der Bank
steh. Es verzögert so dermassen das man nur für das herausnehmen von items manchmal 
5 Minuten dumm rumsteht.

Bei nem Gildenkolleg wars letztens mal so das er auf seinen Twink umloggte und seinen
Mainchar buffen konnte weil dieser immer noch nicht vom server genommen war. 
Da läuft doch was ganz gewaltig schief. Es ist echt ein Zustand auf Eredar im Moment.


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> JOT, war dein Post ironisch gemeint?
> Wenn nicht: Genau so sehe ich die Entwicklung, wie du beschreibst. Und da hast du Recht, soweit hab ich nicht gedacht, aber sie könnten problemlos den Bereich EMEA einfach dicht machen. Was sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, da ihnen dann doch ne Stange Geld fehlen wird am Quartalsende. Jedoch haben sie mit Sicherheit auch Forecast Meetings, in denen sie schön in Säulendiagrammen sehen, welcher Bereich die meisten Umsätze einbringt. Und da bin ich mir Sicher, ist alles soweit aufgeteilt, dass durch Wegfall eines Bereiches nicht alle Bereiche betroffen sind. Somit ist rein wirtschaftlich die Möglichkeit da, dass sie einfach so mal nen Bereich dicht machen könnten. Also keine Sorge, is kein Weltuntergangsgeschwaffel, das wird so sicher nicht passieren. Aber man muss sich das mal anders vor Augen führen.
> Und du hast Recht, wenn ich mir das mal aus Sicht von Blizz betrachte, die jeden Tag Balance, mehr Content, schneller Content, grösserer Content, schwerer Content, einfacherer Content, Arena weg, Casual Gewhine, undundund an den Kopf geworfen bekommen, ich würd da durchdrehen und Infos wie "Blutdurst lagged, hilfe Blizz" auffassen aber mich nicht von den Usern stressen lassen, die alles für nichts sofort wollen.



Nope ironisch ist es nicht was ich schrieb... ironisch ist aber die tatsache das dieser post in buffed ist und nicht da wo man davon ausgehen könnte das ihn ein blizzmitarbeiter liest.

Klar liegt die gefahr nahe das im offi forum der thread geclosed wird... aber da müssen sich die user am riehmen reisen...


----------



## zerre (9. Februar 2010)

tja was soll man  sagen da ich nicht mehr spiele ( mach im moment ne kleine pause) die zustände sind ja nicht erst seit ein paar tagen da . ich weiß das mein main server schon in classic teilweise gelagt hat und nein es ist nicht FW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hir mal ein VID zur belustigung http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS-8ypt9kJM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alleine solche aktionen zeigen doch schon das etwas mit den servern nicht stimmen kann.
Aber was ich richtig zum erbrechen finde das seitens schneesturm keine reaktion ,kein statement einfach rein garnichts zu diesem thema gesagt bzw. geschrieben wird .



*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. Februar 2010)

Madoxx, das steht ausser Frage, da denke ich steht jeder hinter dir.


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

Ich zitiere mal ein Community-Mitglied aus einem anderne Forum (ich hoffe ich darf das rechtlich gesehen, wenn nicht, sry):

"Hey blizz, bei mir laggt es auch so gewaltig an der überweissung zur monatlichen zahlung :/ 
hab gerade mit meiner bank telefoniert, das geld ist zwar schon richtung blizz, aber es laggt total und daher kann es sein das blizz paar tage warten muss... hmm, komisch... 

naja hoffe das könnt ihr verstehen!? 

aber keine sorge, ich versuch das problem zu beheben, schreibt mir einfach nur mal wie viel schon überwiesen ist wie viel noch fehlt und die uhrzeiten der überweisungen, somit kann dann meine putzfrau lokalisieren wo es genau happert... "



Ich fand das nur geil... und so passend. Wie würde Blizz wohl reagieren, wenn plötzlich die Zahlungen nicht mehr kämen oder immer mal wieder ein Euro rübekäme?

MfG


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

HoherLord schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal ein Community-Mitglied aus einem anderne Forum (ich hoffe ich darf das rechtlich gesehen, wenn nicht, sry):
> 
> "Hey blizz, bei mir laggt es auch so gewaltig an der überweissung zur monatlichen zahlung :/
> hab gerade mit meiner bank telefoniert, das geld ist zwar schon richtung blizz, aber es laggt total und daher kann es sein das blizz paar tage warten muss... hmm, komisch...
> ...



WoW einstellen und neues Produkt auf den Markt werfen


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> WoW einstellen und neues Produkt auf den Markt werfen



Hmm. Da is schon was dran. Bring mich wieder zu der Erkenntnis das es Blizz echt egal sein kann was mit den Servern passiert. Wenn die Gamer abhauen passiert garantiert genau das, was Du beschrieben hast. Also wird sich auch nix ändern...

MfG


----------



## Kafka (9. Februar 2010)

So mein ACC ist nun wieder abgemeldet. Aber nicht wegen den bissal gelagge auf den Servern sondern wegen der Userreaktionen die ich hier, im WoW Forum und Ingame gesehen hab. Die Reaktionen vieler Leute haben mir zu denken gegeben ob ich mit solchen Leuten das selbe Spiel spielen will. Ich glaub ich mache mir jetzt nen ACC bei Hello Kitty Online, da dürfte sich die Com reifer verhalten...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Februar 2010)

Kafka dein Sig ist irgendwie hypno


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

bb und bis bald...


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Kafka dein Sig ist irgendwie hypno



und so.... rosa!


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Ist doch ganz einfach wenn sich zur Rush Hour 700 Spieler an einem Spot um paar mobs kloppen, laggt jeder server. Gerade zu Events. 
Was nun folgt ist ein Tip: wer ihn nutzt ist für Serverlaggs verantwortlich
Wenn ihr es testen wollt, geht mal zu 3. in den Grizzlyhügel (dort gibt es 2 Spots mit Zombietrollen (bei der Feste). Diese lassen bei 1h farmen ca. 100 Glücksdingsdareifen (1000 Herzen) fallen (respawnzeit 5 sec)
Von Blizzard nun zu verlangen die Server zu pimpen, weil es zu einer Zeit X an einem Ort Y zuviele Spieler gibt, ist nun ja etwas übertrieben. Einkaufhäuser zum Sommerschlussverkauf baut auch keine 10 m breiteren Türen ein um die Masse und ihrer Gier gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Februar 2010)

es liegt nicht am event es lief schon vorher so es wurde nur schlimmer


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Dann wechselt den Realmpool


----------



## HoherLord (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dann wechselt den Realmpool



Jo und genau dafür noch Kohle zahlen??? Nee, danke. Ich zahl schon genug für ne Leistung die nich erbracht wird im Moment. Da wechsel ich nich auch noch den Realm auf meine Kosten ^^. Wenn sie´s anbieten gern, aber so....

MfG


----------



## Weißnichtwasichnehmensoll (9. Februar 2010)

da fehlt die antwort ein mimimi thread zu erstellen in der eine umfrage drin ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

Schon traurig, wenn so viele nur gierig darauf warten, daß sie innerhalb von Sekunden eingeloggt sind -
aber daß vor Wochen von Blizzard Geschriebene nicht mal lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte so Mancher es gelesen, würde sehr viel weniger Unmut die heutigen Topics beherrschen!

....


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (9. Februar 2010)

zum glück läuft auf meinem realm alles super.

wenn euer server gut funktioniert,verratet die namen lieber nicht sonst werden die gleich von ner flutwelle neuer chars überschwemmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich denke neue server würden dass problem nicht lösen, da der anreiz zu gering ist, auf diese zu wechseln.

ein konsequenter "bevölkerungsstopp" würde vl einen etwas größeren einfluss haben.


MfG


----------



## zerre (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dann wechselt den Realmpool




warum sollte ich nach 4 jahren den server wechseln ? ich habe in der zeit sehr viel freundschaften auf meinem realm gewonnen im RL sowie auch ingame . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da werde ich bestimmt nicht transen !


----------



## Denilson (9. Februar 2010)

Es betrifft eig. sowieso "nur" den Blutsturm Pool


----------



## Natar (9. Februar 2010)

Denilson schrieb:


> Es betrifft eig. sowieso "nur" den Blutsturm Pool




raserei/frenzy

ihr mit eurem blutsturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit sagt:
es gibt Blutdurst und Glutsturm, wobei du wohl blutdurst meinst


----------



## Anglus (9. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir auf Nethersturm ist alles super.Hatte noch nie richtige lags usw.Hab zwar nen sehr guten rechner aber zb nur dsl 3000 aber keine Probleme,noch nie gehabt.Keine Ahnung was da auf manchen Servern so los ist.

Mfg


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. Februar 2010)

Du hättest auch fragen können:
Was macht ihr, wenn die U-Bahn überfüllt ist:
a) Ich stopfe mich noch mit dazu und schimpfe über die Verkehrsbetriebe
b) Ich warte auf die nächste Bahn, die nur halb so voll ist.

Ich will damit sagen: Blizzard bietet regelmässig kostenlose Transfers an. Wer auf so einem Server bleibt leidet halt noch nicht genug...
Warum soll Blizzard etwas an den Rechnern ändern. Das wäre viel zu viel Aufwand. Eure Verkehrsbetirebe bauen doch auch nicht nur für die Stosszeiten Doppelstockwaggons und müssen dann auch noch die Gleise umbauen.

Ihr kriegt eine handfeste Lösung gebote: Serverwechsel und heult trotzdem weiter. Verstehen kann ich euch nicht.

Achja: Einen Lösungsvorschlag hast Du vergessen: Zwangsumsiedlung, das wäre ne Massnahme.

Grüße


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Februar 2010)

Häää? hab ich was verpasst?! ich zock auf Anetheron und ich merk da garnix!


----------



## Carisha (9. Februar 2010)

Antonidas ist auch stark betroffen.

Am Sonntag Abend wars zum Beispiel absolut unspielbar. Da ging gar nichts mehr.

Mich ärgert dabei einfach, dass ich bezahlt habe aber dann nicht spielen kann. Eigentlich würde ich dafür eine Gutschrift von Blizz erwarten.


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2010)

Carisha schrieb:


> Antonidas ist auch stark betroffen.
> 
> Am Sonntag Abend wars zum Beispiel absolut unspielbar. Da ging gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Mich ärgert dabei einfach, dass ich bezahlt habe aber dann nicht spielen kann. Eigentlich würde ich dafür eine Gutschrift von Blizz erwarten.



Oder noch besser... du suchst nen anderen realm der vlt nicht überbevölkert oder zu dem brennpunkten gehört. Klar verstehe ich das es realm treue gibt... aber irgendwann is einen alles recht nur um wieder anständig spielen zu können


----------



## Carisha (9. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Oder noch besser... du suchst nen anderen realm der vlt nicht überbevölkert oder zu dem brennpunkten gehört. Klar verstehe ich das es realm treue gibt... aber irgendwann is einen alles recht nur um wieder anständig spielen zu können



Ganz sicher nicht. 
Ich würde auch nicht aus meiner Wohnung ausziehen nur weil jemand das Stromkabel zu meiner Wohnung abgesägt hat. *g*


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Februar 2010)

najo, ich und mein bro hier haben den 7 tage freekey( von battle net 5geburtstag undso) vorn paa tagen benutzt (hatte ja keine ahnung) najo kommen rein, lagg lagg lagg, nach 10 minuten haben wirs aufgegebn, sidn auf einen server mit sehr wenig spielern (glaub garrosh) gegangen und haben getwinkt ein paar minuten lang, nachdem das uns zulangweilig war sama einfach raus -.-
najo was soll ich sagen
Erster Eindruck nach mehr als 8 Monaten: WoW laggt unspielbar
zudem alles nur ne billige masche um geld zu machen, jetz kündigen eh nur ein paar leute, aber SEHR viele leute machen Realmchange, und ihr idioten schlagt des auch vor -.- srry is aber so
(auch wenn das nach verschwörungstheorie klingt, ich glaub blizz machts echt absichtlich letzes jahr gings au ohnep robleme des event)


----------



## el-boom (9. Februar 2010)

lag aber wohl echt am aufspielen des aktuellen events, seit gestern geht eigentlich wieder alles "relativ" laggfrei.

und diese kostenlose Realmtransfers sind sinnfrei, so werden von x überfüllten Server x Spieler auf einen nicht so vollen Server wechsel, bis dieser dann wieder voll ist, so setzt sich dies dann vor. Spielt man halt einen Tag nicht und erfreut sich am Wetter oder so :>


----------



## Kersyl (9. Februar 2010)

Was? Zuviele leute/laggs? Auf kargath ist totale tote hose im pvp und im allgemeinen is der server HÖCHSTENS auf normal.


----------



## Legendary (9. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> So mein ACC ist nun wieder abgemeldet. Aber nicht wegen den bissal gelagge auf den Servern sondern wegen der Userreaktionen die ich hier, im WoW Forum und Ingame gesehen hab. Die Reaktionen vieler Leute haben mir zu denken gegeben ob ich mit solchen Leuten das selbe Spiel spielen will. Ich glaub ich mache mir jetzt nen ACC bei Hello Kitty Online, da dürfte sich die Com reifer verhalten...



Jep viel Spaß bei Helly Kitty der Große Inselspaß, deine Signatur passt ja schon einmal gut zu dir. :>


----------



## Uoden (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Was nun folgt ist ein Tip: wer ihn nutzt ist für Serverlaggs verantwortlich
> Wenn ihr es testen wollt, geht mal zu 3. in den Grizzlyhügel (dort gibt es 2 Spots mit Zombietrollen (bei der Feste). Diese lassen bei 1h farmen ca. 100 Glücksdingsdareifen (1000 Herzen) fallen (respawnzeit 5 sec)
> Von Blizzard nun zu verlangen die Server zu pimpen, weil es zu einer Zeit X an einem Ort Y zuviele Spieler gibt, ist nun ja etwas übertrieben. Einkaufhäuser zum Sommerschlussverkauf baut auch keine 10 m breiteren Türen ein um die Masse und ihrer Gier gerecht zu werden.




Und wo steckt da jetzt der Tip? Ist ja wohl nur die Wiedergabe Deiner persönlichen Meinung, enthält aber keine sinnvolle Information für andere Spieler. Also nix da von wegen Tip.

btt: Ich spiele auf Aman'Thul (Realmpool Raserei). Seit Sonntag Abend (immer zwischen 19:30 und 21:00 Uhr) ist der Server ziemlich unspielbar. Schon allein die Post aus dem Briefkasten nehmen dauert 10 Minuten. Aufmounten oder gar Quests annehmen scheint unmöglich und das in allen Gebieten und nicht nur in den Hauptstädten. Ärgerlich dabei finde ich dass wir schon 2 Raids verschieben mussten und keine Besserung in Sicht ist. Serverwechsel etc. kommt allerdings nicht in Frage deshalb werde ich abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt und wie Blizzard sich im Offi-Forum weiter dazu äussert. Bisher kam ja noch nichts produktives. Bin ja mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn das Mondfest noch dazu kommt nächste Woche.

MfG


----------



## Super PePe (10. Februar 2010)

Uoden schrieb:


> Und wo steckt da jetzt der Tip? Ist ja wohl nur die Wiedergabe Deiner persönlichen Meinung, enthält aber keine sinnvolle Information für andere Spieler. Also nix da von wegen Tip.



mach die Augen auf


----------



## D4NTE (10. Februar 2010)

Drosa schrieb:


> 3. Die 2-3% die jetzt kündigen soll Blizzard nicht stören? In welcher Welt lebst du? Der Markt ist hart umkämpft und 3% (!) der bestehenden zahlenden Accounts macht bei mir überschlagsmäßig 240.000 Accounts was wiederrum ca 952.000€ (!!) pro _Monat_ wert is...



selten so gelacht. was interessiert blizzard 3% wenn die restlichen 97% noch zahlen? keine lust zu rechnen aber ne knappe million gegenüber paar zehnmillionen? darüber lacht doch blizzard. also mach den kopf zu wenn DU kein plan davon hast...


----------



## Braamséry (10. Februar 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> selten so gelacht. was interessiert blizzard 3% wenn die restlichen 97% noch zahlen? keine lust zu rechnen aber ne knappe million gegenüber paar zehnmillionen? darüber lacht doch blizzard. also mach den kopf zu wenn DU kein plan davon hast...



Es würde sie wohl insofern stören, dass da ein bleibender, größerer Image-Schaden bestehen würde.

Und 3% sind nicht wenig. Wenn du sagst, dass 3 % aller Deutschen (Wenn jeder wählen könnte) meinetwegen die NPD wählt wären das fast 2 1/5 Mio Leute.
3% hören sich immer wenig an. Aber sobald es in die Millionen an Leuten geht wird die zahl doch recht groß.

Und ich verstehe euch nicht.

Alle sagen hier seit Tagen "Wenn sich nichts ändert hör ich auf" oder "Die sollen das ändern, die verf.... Wi...." 

Warum hört ihr net auf? Wenn es euch reicht, hört auf, dann habt ihr ein prob weniger. Oder ihr wechselt den Server/fangt neu auf nem andern Server an.

Aber was ihr macht spielt Blizzard genau in die Karten.
Die tun sicher was. Aber wenn niemand seine Drohungen wahr macht, machen die so weiter und tun nicht mehr damit das wieder läuft.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (10. Februar 2010)

blizz versaut sich im moment echt sehr viel. 
das steht einfach mal fest. 

ob das unternehmerisch schwerwiegend ist oder nicht, wayne. 

fix blutdurst!


----------



## ThEDiciple (10. Februar 2010)

Man sollte bedenken das zZ auch der event an sich ziemlich viel frisst und die probleme auch daher stammen können. Denn auch in Nortend ist der event in form des kristallwaldes vorhanden und die hauptstädte bei uns z.B sw abends total überfüllt mit event wütigen spielern.

Ansonsten ist Ysera aber im großen & ganzen normal jedenfalls außerhalb der städte und vorallem in dne innis. Das sich das teils teils unterscheidet liegt auch daran das einige hier auf vollen servern zocken, bzw an der eigenen hardware (wärend ich z.B manchmal selbst an lag abenden eher fast normal spielen kann könnens manche überhaupt garnicht). Entweder muss man jenes hinnehmen oder abwarten bis blizz kostenlose trans möglich macht von server xy nach yx. Zugegeben diese möglichkeit gibts meiner meinung nach zu selten, trotzdem würd ich nicht allein nur blizz dafür verantwortlich machen. Schließlich sinds wir auch selber die gleich am ersten tag wie die bescheuerten auf events lospräschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke aber man wirds in den griff bekommen, bisher dauerte es zwar immer etwas aber wir wissen ja das blizz nicht immer unbedingt die schnellsten sind.

ich würde deshalb aber nicht den kopf in den sand stecken, das problem innis sind voll hat man auch hinbekommen und tritt nicht mehr auf. Genauso wie die lags zu beginn von PDK waren auch irgentwann passe. ich sag mir immer, es ist nunmal ein ONLINE spiel und ONLINE muss du auch ma mit LAAAAGS rechnen sonst spiel ein offline Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (10. Februar 2010)

Na das ist doch inzwischen alles gar kein Wunder mehr, gegen Bares kann man transferieren und wer wählt da bitte eine leeren Server als Ziel aus?

KEINER!

Aber natürlich sind da nur die Spieler dran schuld, Blizzard hat da absolut gar keine Schuld dran, am besten weiter Kopf in den Sand stecken so lange die Spieler weiter artig zahlen.
Immerhin kann man ja jetzt den Lag sogar melden... fragt sich nur wohin und ob die Meldung überhaupt ankommt oder überhaupt ausgewertet wird.

Ob das Blizzard nun gefällt oder nicht, es müssen nun einmal feste Grenzen her, oder sie müssen sich eben mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das Spieler sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.
Aber vielleicht wird ja auch damit fest kalkuliert, bzw. bis zum Sommer vertrösten, dann auf das Katastrophen Addon vertrösten und mit diesem ein oder zwei neue Server in die jeweiligen Sprachbereiche stellen.
Ordentlich Geld damit gemacht und manch Spieler denkt, ok, sie haben sicher was geändert und es läuft ja jetzt besser, also reaktiviere ich meinen Account... und zack ist man wieder der Gearschte, denn wirklich geändert hat sich natürlich nichts.

Und dann sich wundern, wenn die Spieler die Nase voll haben und protestieren. Manche mussten dabei übertreiben und haben dafür die Quittung in Form eines Banns erhalten, aber nur weil die GMs überfordert waren, sind Aktionen wie Disconects durch GMs nur weil man in der Protestgilde ist gewiss keine Antwort auf das Problem an sich.

Wenn dann ein GM auch noch verlangt das die Spieler verschwinden sollen, darf man sich wohl nicht wundern, wenn es dann erst richtig knallt.
Wieso hat sich da nicht ein GM in den Gildenchat eingeklinkt und zumindest versucht mit den Spieler zu reden, und wieso werden solche massiven Probleme dann nicht auch entsprechend weiter gemeldet, damit sich die Herren und Damen jenseits des großen Teiches nicht nur mit unseren Euros den Pool füllen und darin baden, sondern auch mal Entscheidungen treffen die dann hier im EU Bereich für eine Verbesserung sorgen...

Vielleicht liege ich auch da vollkommen daneben, aber wurde Blutdurst nicht vor all zu langer Zeit erst mit frischer Hardware versorgt?
Wieso gibt es dann nun wieder solch heftige Probleme, wie man sich schon vor diesem ominösen Update hatte? Und wieso liest man hier bei buffed.de keine Meldung darüber???

Oder sendet denen doch mal eine freundliche eMail und fragt nach was da los ist und ob es denen scheissegal ist, das man hier auf der EU Seite nur zwischen Dunkelheit und Siehstmichnicht vernünftig spielen kann.

Blutdurst eiert nun seit dem Patch pünktlich ab 18:00 Uhr rum und hier liest man maximal irgendwo versteckt in den Foren etwas dazu... wirklich traurig.
Aber Hauptsache das man wieder Neues vom Lichkönig liest und von irgendwelchen Helden und natürlich einem ganz tollen Event... nur dumm das einem das nichts bringt, denn wenn man mal zum Spielen Zeit hat, kann man es knicken da der Server alle Viere von sich streckt.

Alles schön und gut zum mal drüber lesen, aber bringt auch mal etwas "offizielles" über Blutdurst und hakt da nach, denn die Aktionen von gestern und vorgestern werden sich gewiss wiederholen und es werden bestimmt nicht weniger Spieler daran teilnehmen sondern mehr und dann wird es langsam aber sich wirklich fies für alle Spieler und nicht nur für jene die direkt betroffen sind...

Und nein, diese "... wir kennen das Problem... wir arbeiten daran... habt noch mehr Geduld..." Sprüche ziehen nicht mehr.


----------



## PiaMarie (10. Februar 2010)

Weiss garnet was ihr habt.Entweder nen scheiss vollgemüllten pc mit massig addons ,oder ne o815 internet leitung oder gar nen stick... Ich bin auf einem der Problem Server wie manche hier beschrieben haben.Aber ich habe absolut keine probs mit laggst,fast standbilder oder was noch so aufgelistet wurde...Komisch das soviele Pros haben... *unheimlich und angst hab*

MFG


----------



## Piposus (10. Februar 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Weiss garnet was ihr habt.Entweder nen scheiss vollgemüllten pc mit massig addons ,oder ne o815 internet leitung oder gar nen stick... Ich bin auf einem der Problem Server wie manche hier beschrieben haben.Aber ich habe absolut keine probs mit laggst,fast standbilder oder was noch so aufgelistet wurde...Komisch das soviele Pros haben... *unheimlich und angst hab*
> 
> MFG



Nicht alle spielen komplett zugekifft und bemerken die massivsten Lags nicht.


----------



## Toamar (10. Februar 2010)

Das es momentan Laggt ist ja wohl unbestritten


----------



## Martok (10. Februar 2010)

hallo

ich spiele alli- auf dun morogh
mein server lagt ab ca 19uhr extrem

2min um post aus mailbox zu holen.
1min um quest loot aufzusammeln
schon oft gestorben - weil ich net drauf hauen darf mobs aber keine lags haben^^


habe jetzt erst mal abo auslaufen lassen.
bis alles wieder läuft.
und blöde für die ganzen raid-leute die dann wieder einen abend mehr mit lags zu kämpfen haben als mit bossen


----------



## Martok (10. Februar 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Weiss garnet was ihr habt.Entweder nen scheiss vollgemüllten pc mit massig addons ,oder ne o815 internet leitung oder gar nen stick... Ich bin auf einem der Problem Server wie manche hier beschrieben haben.Aber ich habe absolut keine probs mit laggst,fast standbilder oder was noch so aufgelistet wurde...Komisch das soviele Pros haben... *unheimlich und angst hab*
> 
> MFG



weiss net
ob man das so sagen kann

habe dsl von der t-com
und mein pc sollte für wow auch langen^^


----------



## DreiHaare (10. Februar 2010)

Dala ist abends ab 8 voll von posenden Tünnesköppen, die meistens nix anderes zu tun haben, als doof in der Stadt rum zu stehen. Und jetzt erzählt mir nicht, dass ihr eine ach so tolle DSL-Leitung habt. Der Server muss die Daten der Spieler schließlich auch erst einmal senden, damit ihr sie sehen könnt. Euer wunderbares und viel geliebtes Gearscore hat eine fette Datenbank, die stets upgedatet wird. Da werden aus eurer Freundes- und Gildenliste alle Daten von Spielern übertragen, die sich diese angesehen haben. Umgekehrt gilt das natürlich auch. Von den wunderbaren Quest-Tools möchte ich jetzt mal gar nicht reden. Ständig werden von etlichen Tools Daten gesendet und empfangen, das bremst perse den einen oder anderen Rechner bereits aus.
Hinzu kommt dieses bescheuerte Event in den Hauptstädten...nicht einmal dort ist die Latenz jetzt noch okay, weil tausende Spieler abends diese Quests machen wollen. Samstag kommt das nächste Event hinzu und es wird dann mit den Latenzen sicherlich nicht besser.

Aber für euch ist natürlich wieder einzig und allein Blizzard schuld, nicht etwa die gammelnde Menge der Spieler in den Städten und ihr Verhalten im Spiel...ja ne, is klar


----------



## Evereve (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Server Gorgonnash ist im Moment auch die Hölle. Wir raiden kaum einen Abend normal, meistens verkrümeln wir uns aus ICC in eine "leichtere" Ini, wo es weniger ausmacht wenn die Hälfte des Raids auf einmal Standbild hat. Wenns dann gegen 21 Uhr besser wird, gehen wir wieder Icc raiden. 
Ist zwar nicht wirklich optimal, aber nur so gehts überhaupt. 

Allerdings sind diese Probleme nicht aufs überfüllte Dalaran und die aktuellen Raids beschränkt, sogar beim Twinken in Strangle hatte ich gestern übelste Probleme. 
Ich werd jetzt mal noch abwarten, Blizz muss eigentlich was unternehmen. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass sie den gesamten Realmpool einfach unspielbar stehen lassen werden, das ist einfach zu krass im Moment. Wenns noch ein, zwei Wochen so weitergeht und dann aber eine endgültige Lösung gefunden wird, solls mir recht sein, Probleme können immer mal auftauchen. Sollte das aber nun Dauerzustand werden, wird das auf Dauer kaum jmd mitmachen. 
Der Charactertransfer ist für mich keine echte Lösung. Denn A möchte ich keine 20 EUR zahlen nur weil Blizz die Server nicht zum Laufen bringt und B müsst ich dann ja meine Gilde verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynhirr (10. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele auf Realm Rexxar; Realmpool Verderbnis. Ich kann zum Glück keine ernsthaften Lags melden, aber es gibt schon kleinere Verzögerungen beim Pet attack, Bogenschießen und looten. 

Sind zwar nur einige Sekunden, aber schon merkbar. Das hatte ich vor dem Patch nämlich nicht. Das einzige Probelm was ich mit Lags einmal hatte, das war zum Start von BC im Startgebiet der Blutelfen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uoden (10. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> mach die Augen auf




Stell dir vor, die hab ich offen. Ist irgendwie Standart  wenn ich vorm PC sitz


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

Uoden schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, die hab ich offen. Ist irgendwie Standart wenn ich vorm PC sitz



Tip = persönliche Meinung


----------



## D_a_r_k (10. Februar 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Weiss garnet was ihr habt.Entweder nen scheiss vollgemüllten pc mit massig addons ,oder ne o815 internet leitung oder gar nen stick... Ich bin auf einem der Problem Server wie manche hier beschrieben haben.Aber ich habe absolut keine probs mit laggst,fast standbilder oder was noch so aufgelistet wurde...Komisch das soviele Pros haben... *unheimlich und angst hab*
> 
> MFG




Boah scho wieder so ne Pi**marie.. wenn du keine Lags hast raus hier <.<

Nochmal für alle die hier denken wir bilden uns das alle nur ein oder es liege an UNSEREM Inet (Was ja Blizz auch 24 std meinte... bis die Engländischen CMs denen mal was auf die Krone gegeben haben).

Die BLUTDURST !!!!!!!! Server sind momentan am Po, es lagt nur dort!! Und zwar komischerweise zwischen 18:30 und 22 Uhr. Geht auf einen der Server (z.B. Madmortem) und ihr könnt euch selbst überzeugen! Selbst die GMs auf diesen Servern haben es selbst eingesehen (nen Gildi hat als Antwort von nem GM bekommen, das auch dessen Privatchar (wtf die spielen auch noch privat Öo) unter diesen Problemen leidet!). 

Also Leute nochmal für alle die net lesen können, es nicht blicken, oder was weiß ich^^ 

WENN IHR NICHT AUF EINEM DER BLUTDURST-SERVER SPIELT, HABT IHR ZU 99% AUCH KEINE GROSSEN PROBLEME, ALSO RAUS HIER !!!111EINSELF


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Hier war mal eine Flame-Wand



Lies das von Dir zitierte nochmal durch und erkenne die Stelle, an der der User schrieb, dass er auf einem der "Problem-Server" spielt und keine
Probleme hat.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2010)

*D_a_r_k*
Das hier ist eine *allgemeine Umfrage* zu *den Zuständen der Server* und Meinungen dazu - *kein weiterer Blutdurst-Thread*!
*Also zügel Dich mal ein bischen in Deiner Ausdrucksweise!*
Lies am besten nochmal den Eingangspost und Du verstehst, warum ich das nun schrieb.

ps. 
Und Laggs, Errors (DC), Freezes und fehlerhafte Darstellungen gab es nicht nur zu 1% auf anderen Realmpools.
Lieber erst mal schlaumachen, bevor mal den Mund soweit sinnfrei aufreißt!

greetz


----------



## Dread01 (10. Februar 2010)

Darf ich mal fragen worum es bei dem Thread eigentlich geht ?
Soll das hier nur der Seelenbereinigung dienen, das so viele von lags betroffen sind ?

Denn tatsächlich könnte man die vorliegenden Reklamationen im Blizzardforum besser unterbringen, oder ?
Aber viel Spass noch beim auf die Köpfe hauen - nur ändern wird sich dadurch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. auf Rexxar ist alles fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

Dread01 schrieb:


> P.s. auf Rexxar ist alles fein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gratuliere


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2010)

Ich beiß mir in den Fuß.


----------



## IchbinArzt (10. Februar 2010)

19 Uhr ....ein Raid steht an und die Server fangen mal wieder an zu laggen....Schade das es Blizzard nicht geschafft hat in der Wartungszeit etwas gegen diese Lags zu unternehmen. Langsam aber sicher fang ich an daran zu glauben das es Blizzard nicht mehr schafft die Lags zu beseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (10. Februar 2010)

Und wieder einmal verwandelte sich Madmortem in Lagmortem...hätte ich bloß mein Abo nich wieder verlängert...für so ein besch**** Spielerlebnis auch noch Geld zu bezahlen..


----------



## Ripperjack1975 (10. Februar 2010)

gibt auch noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme von denen. Seit 1 Woche von 19-22 Uhr unspielbar. Pool: Blutlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2010)

Es gab vor ca 1 Monat imo Ankündigungen dazu.
Es gab letztens auch noch Statements dazu.

Wenn Ihr nicht lesen könnt/wollt ... pp


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Februar 2010)

Es gab also vor einem Monat ne Ankündigung, dass die Server von Blutdurst abspacken werden ab Punkt 7 Uhr abends und das Raiden und Questen somit unmöglich wird?

Cool, is mir aber eigentlich auch scheiß egal, weil diese kundenunfreundliche Kacke trotzdem bis zum Himmel stinkt und den zuständigen, seit 1 Woche unfähigen Technikern in den Arsch zurückgeblasen werden sollte...


----------



## EisblockError (10. Februar 2010)

Was ja irgendwie die These bestätigt dass (alle) WoW Spieler vereinsamte Menschen sind wenn selbst am Freitag und Samstag Abend die Server voll sind wo normale Leute was mit Freunden machen.


----------



## Kafka (10. Februar 2010)

Hm kay wie wir schon festgestellt haben liegt alles daran das die Server auf Blutdurst zu voll sind, also das es an zu vielen Spielern und nicht an Blizzard selbst liegt. Aber trotzdem hatte ich ansich verbunden mit den Wartungsarbeiten damit gerechnet, dass es eine weitere Freetrans Aktion seitens Blizz gibt O.o Obwohl das würde auch nicht viel bringen solange es keinen Gildentrans gibt...


----------



## Fusie (10. Februar 2010)

Die letzte Transferieraktion hat auch nicht viel Besserung gebracht, vor allem, wer wechselt schon freiwillig von einen Server mit guter Bevölkerung auf einen der zu 3/4 leer steht.
Und es kommen ja auch immer mehr Spieler auf die Server und in den Realmpool, und da soll mal einer sagen das Blizzard daran nicht schuld sei.

Was für ein Quark!

Natürlich ist Blizzard daran schuld, wer denn sonst? Warnungen die man weg klicken kann hin oder her, Warteschleife schreckt auch keinen ab, und wenn man dann noch Addons wie Gearscore wüten lässt bzw. diese neue dolle Armory Geschichte ja auch irgendwo durchgehend mit Daten gefüttert werden muss, na da ist doch logisch das dann irgendwann die Server die weisse Flagge schwenken.

Account ist heute abgelaufen, und wird erstmal dicht bleiben, das Geld kann ich auch in andere Spiele stecken, bei denen man Abends auch mal wirklich spielen kann.
Anders merkt es Blizzard ja doch nicht, selbst wenn ein paar Hundert Spieler nun verschwinden, die interessiert das doch nicht, kommen ja genug frische Zahler hinzu.

Und wie geschrieben, ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das dann mit dem Katastrophen Addon wird, wenn dann ein ganzer Schwung neuer Spieler auf die alten Server mit drauf klatscht und dazu vielleicht noch der eine oder andere seinen alten Account wieder anwirft, dürfte bestimmt lustig werden...


----------



## zerre (10. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es gab vor ca 1 Monat imo Ankündigungen dazu.
> Es gab letztens auch noch Statements dazu.
> 
> Wenn Ihr nicht lesen könnt/wollt ... pp




was soll das den für eine ankündigung gewesen sein ? ich hab nichts gelesen .
und wo gab es bitte statments zu diesen thema ? aus die makro antworten  die schon alter wie 4 jahre sind hab ich keine  gesehen .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## EisblockError (11. Februar 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Account ist heute abgelaufen, und wird erstmal dicht bleiben, das Geld kann ich auch in andere Spiele stecken, bei denen man Abends auch mal wirklich spielen kann.
> Anders merkt es Blizzard ja doch nicht, selbst wenn ein paar Hundert Spieler nun verschwinden, die interessiert das doch nicht, kommen ja genug frische Zahler hinzu.




Sry wenn ich frage, aber hast du Abends nichts besseres zu tun als WoW zu zoggen o.O?


----------



## Delonglois (11. Februar 2010)

ich finde eigentlich am nervigsten, dass die ini server nicht brauchbar laufen und es schon kein spass mehr macht zu raiden, wenn es nur noch lagt. Ansonsten, derjenige bei blizz der die größe von dalaran festgelegt hat, der gehört m.m sowas von entlassen! Zig spieler gammeln da auf 5meter Platz rum! In der Höhe war ja so wenig platz, kack spaten!


----------



## zerre (11. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich frage, aber hast du Abends nichts besseres zu tun als WoW zu zoggen o.O?




hast du abends nichts besseres zu tun als leute zu flamen ? <.<

btw. und wieder ein server down  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxBin2tzQTw 



*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Generalknight (11. Februar 2010)

die Laggs nerven tierisch

da will man einfach ein bischen spass im ICC raid haben, aber es ist sogut wie fast unspielbar.
Da mein Verjüngen ne gefühlte castzeit von 20 sec hat (ich brauch mehr tempowertung um die laggs auszugleichen xD)

Ich verstehe nicht wie so ein grosses unternehmen das denke ich genug Geld hat nichtmal an ihre Kunden denken und mal das mit den servern in den griff bekommen sei es durch umlagerung auf neue grössere leistungsstärlere server.


----------



## HoherLord (11. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich frage, aber hast du Abends nichts besseres zu tun als WoW zu zoggen o.O?




Sry wenn ICH frage: Was geht es Dich an was andere Abends machen? Man hat nich jeden Abend ein Date mit Freunden und in der Glotze kommt sowieso nur Schrott.
Von daher kann jeder seine Freizeit gestalten wie er will. Ich z.B. hab auch Familie und wenn die Kids im Bett sind geht´s noch ne Runde zum Sport. Danach kann ich dann noch 1-2 Std was zocken, sofern ich net mit meiner holden Maid anderen gesellschaftlichen Pflichten nachkomme.
Wo liegt also das Problem? Oder is jeder, der WoW spielen wieder ein Suchti?

Denk mal vorher bissel über Deine Fragen nach ^^...

MfG


----------



## -Baru- (11. Februar 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Blizzard daran schuld, wer denn sonst? Warnungen die man weg klicken kann hin oder her, Warteschleife schreckt auch keinen ab, und wenn man dann noch Addons wie Gearscore wüten lässt



Ich musste lachen. Ja, wer ist Schuld? Wer klickt denn die Warnungen weg, wer ignoriert denn die Warteschlangen, wer nutzt denn Gearscore? Blizzard! Ja, nee ist klar.



> kommen ja genug frische Zahler hinzu.


Ja und vielleicht fällt den neuen Spielern, die hinzu kommen, die Warnungen ja auf und sie starten auf einem leeren Server!


----------



## hibbelig (11. Februar 2010)

Sonntag hatten wir im Raid auch noch alle Probleme mit Lags, aber dann sind wir darauf gekommen, dass das an diesen Sammelkästchen für Glücksbringer liegt.
Sobald nur einer so ein Teil dabei hat, wird das ganze unspielbar, ob in 5er Instanzen oder im Raid. Daher haben wir jetzt "Sammelkästchen-Verbot" !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Februar 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> naja zum glück spiel ich nichtmehr ist mir alles zu blöd geworden und nachdem die nun doch arthas sterben lassen haben haben sie auch gleich die ganze story sterben lassen also nicht mein problem mehr
> 
> blizzard kümmert sich um nix mehr als die scheinchen zu zählen


Wenn intressiert die Story? Spiele wow seit der beta und Story intressiert mich einen Dreck =) und das Spiel ist schon seit BC tot... Ich spielenes nur noch um die Leiche zu schänden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (11. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich spielenes nur noch um die Leiche zu schänden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach, wieder jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast Du auch von dem Exploit gelesen, mit dem man als Hordler dem toten Arthas die Klamotten vom Leib reißen kann, um sich dann für alle Verbrechen der Allianz zu rächen? Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wsx3 (11. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was ja irgendwie die These bestätigt dass (alle) WoW Spieler vereinsamte Menschen sind wenn selbst am Freitag und Samstag Abend die Server voll sind wo normale Leute was mit Freunden machen.



i see flames in the sky


----------



## wsx3 (11. Februar 2010)

HoherLord schrieb:


> hab auch Familie und wenn die Kids im Bett sind geht´s noch ne Runde zum Sport. Danach kann ich dann noch 1-2 Std was zocken, sofern ich net mit meiner holden Maid anderen gesellschaftlichen Pflichten nachkomme.
> 
> 
> MfG



Wie sie ALLE immer noch zum Sport gehen usw jaja ist klar :-)) Saugt euch doch wenigstens mal ne neue Rechtfertigung aus den Fingern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (11. Februar 2010)

An so manchen Antworten merkt man das der ein oder andere entweder 
a) noch nie 
b) in der Branche 
c) in der Technik 
d) zusammen 	gearbeitet hat.

Wenn man sich den MMO Markt ansieht wird man schnell feststellen das es viele Spiele gibt, allerdings wenige die an die Qualität und das stimmige Gesamtbild/gefühl von Blizzards WoW rankommen.
Natürlich wird es immer Probleme geben und immer Nassauer denen nichts anderes einfällt als andere zu beschimpfen.

Dass das die Probleme nicht lösen wird fällt einigen dann aber (zum Glück) doch früher oder später auf.
Da WoW keine Pflicht ist, sondern ein frei wählbares Zeittotschlaginstrument kann jeder das machen was ihm für richtig erscheint.

Wenn ihr allerdings tatsächlich was ändern wolltet dann würdet Ihr euere Energien auf das offizielle Forum richten.
Denn da macht es bei weitem mehr Sinn als hier, mit den Sprichwörtlichen Mistgabeln und Fackeln, als geschlossner Mob das Schloss des Frankenstein stürmen zu wollen.


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Bei dem ganzen 'Gewhine' hier kriegt man ja Kopfschmerzen.

Mein Server läuft Morgens & Abends und zu jeder anderen Tageszeit super, ich könnte wetten die Hälfte die hier heult, hat einen zuschlechten PC oder schlechte Internetleitung usw. und die andere Hälfte heult vielleicht berechtigt, aber ganz ehrlich, auch ich spiele Abends auf einem vollem Realm und dort lagt es nicht und der Server spielt auch sonst nicht verrückt. 

Und wer auf Frostwolf spielt ist selbst schuld, Problemlösung, wozu werden kostenlose Chartransfers angeboten?
Die Leute die darauf auch keinen Bock haben, es zwingt euch doch niemand das Spiel zu spielen, ganz ehrlich, alle die hier meinen ich kündige mein Abo sowieso bald, dann macht es doch jetzt gleich, tausend flamer weniger.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Auf meinem Server ist es momentan auch ganz schlimm. Anfangs dachte ich, es liegt an meinem Rechner, aber das Geruckel und die ewigen Standbildschirme scheinen wohl viele Spieler zu betreffen. Zudem mein Rechner ziemlich neu ist und ich meine AddOns auf das Nötigste beschränke. Natürlich nervt es, wenn man von der Bank zum Flugmeister 5 Minuten braucht, aber was will man machen? Gestern habe ich 30 Minuten gebraucht, um mich auszuloggen und war danach immer noch auf dem Server angemeldet. Blizz scheint ja durchaus Kenntnis von dem Problem zu haben, aber ändern wird sich so schnell sowieso nichts. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Sonk (11. Februar 2010)

Also gestern Abend ca 23.44 Uhr wollte ich mir aus langerweile einen DK machen.....bis auf einmal nix mehr ging zb Q annhemen oder abgeben ect.
ich denke nicht das es an meiner 20.000ner Leitung liegt oder meinen Quad core!
das sollte mal langsam aufhören mit dem Server Probs! Dafür bezahle ich nicht jdes mal 13 euro


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Sonk schrieb:


> Also gestern Abend ca 23.44 Uhr wollte ich mir aus langerweile einen DK machen.....bis auf einmal nix mehr ging zb Q annhemen oder abgeben ect.
> ich denke nicht das es an meiner 20.000ner Leitung liegt oder meinen Quad core!
> das sollte mal langsam aufhören mit dem Server Probs! Dafür bezahle ich nicht jdes mal 13 euro


Ganz einfache Lösung, wenn dir das Geld zuschade ist, hör auf zuspielen.


----------



## sam72 (11. Februar 2010)

Bei so vielen "ich kündige meinen acc"..Sag ich nur, macht doch. Dann hört es wenigstens bald auf zu laggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (11. Februar 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen "ich kündige meinen acc"..Sag ich nur, macht doch. Dann hört es wenigstens bald auf zu laggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lass mein Abo auch auslaufen, wenn es nicht mehr laggt aktivier ich es wieder.


----------



## Natar (11. Februar 2010)

Provieh schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen 'Gewhine' hier kriegt man ja Kopfschmerzen.
> 
> Mein Server läuft Morgens & Abends und zu jeder anderen Tageszeit super, ich könnte wetten die Hälfte die hier heult, hat einen zuschlechten PC oder schlechte Internetleitung usw. und die andere Hälfte heult vielleicht berechtigt, aber ganz ehrlich, auch ich spiele Abends auf einem vollem Realm und dort lagt es nicht und der Server spielt auch sonst nicht verrückt.
> 
> ...




gratuliere, Sie haben keine ahnung

und kostenlose charaktertransfer, im ernst, wann waren die letzten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (11. Februar 2010)

Tja, wenn die Leute die kostenlosen Chartransfers auch _sinnvoll_ nutzen würden ...
Eine Lösung wird sicherlich nicht von heute auf morgen kommen.

Da gibts nur drei Möglichkeiten, durchhalten, kostenpflichtig transferieren, kündigen.

Choose your destiny (um es mit dem Worten eines offline beat´em up zu sagen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> gratuliere, Sie haben keine ahnung
> 
> und kostenlose charaktertransfer, im ernst, wann waren die letzten?
> 
> ...


Vor gut 3-4 Wochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (11. Februar 2010)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die Leute die kostenlosen Chartransfers auch _sinnvoll_ nutzen würden ...
> Eine Lösung wird sicherlich nicht von heute auf morgen kommen.
> 
> Da gibts nur drei Möglichkeiten, durchhalten, kostenpflichtig transferieren, kündigen.
> ...



4. Möglichkeit:

Twink auf unausgelasteten Server erstellen und mit dem die Zeit vertreiben, bis Problem gelöst ist


----------



## ThoWeib (11. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ist zur Stoßzeit nur Dalaran laggy, was man einfach dadurch umgehen kann, nicht sinnlos in Dalaran herumzuoxydieren. Von daher ist die Situation zwar suboptimal, aber handhabbar.

Das Bevölkerungsproblem läßt sich IMHO nur durch eine Zwangsaufteilung überlasteter Server erreichen. Heißt: die Bevölkerung wird so auf mehrere neue Realms verteilt, dass Gilden weitestgehend zusammenbleiben, aber eine etwa gleichmäßige Verteilung auf die neuen Server gegeben ist. Gleichzeitig wird für ALLE betroffenen Charaktere der Charaktertransfer für 30 bis 60 Tage geschlossen, damit alle schön da bleiben, wo sind dann sind. Ebenso wird die Charaktererstellung auf diesen neuen Relams für den gleichen Zeitraum geschlossen, damit die ganzen "Fans" in ihrem Wahn nicht ihren "Idolen" hinterhergeistern.

Die bisher immer auf Freiwilligkeit basierenden Transfers scheinen bisher nicht so erfolgreich gewesen zu sein, denn immer wird nur gejammert, aber scheinbar warten alle darauf, dass gefälligst "die Anderen" den Hintern hoch bekommen. Und wenn jeder auf den anderen wartet, dann ist da irgendwas schief.


----------



## Carisha (11. Februar 2010)

Provieh schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Lösung, wenn dir das Geld zuschade ist, hör auf zuspielen.



Genau das sind die Beiträge, die einen Diskussionsthread sinnvoll aufwerten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Geld ist ihm nicht zu schade für das Spiel, sondern für die Leistung die derzeit erbracht wird. 

Ich zum Beispiel liebe das Spiel und es gibt kein zweites das mich bisher so begeistert hat, wie WoW. Ich will meinen Acc nicht kündigen, ich will spielen. 
Das ist als wenn in meiner Wohnung die Heizung nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Dann such ich mir deswegen doch auch nicht eine ander Wohnung sondern gebe dem Vermieter eine angemessene Zeit um die Heizung wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen. Wenn der Vermieter diese Zeit versäumt, dann kürze ich die Miete. 
Und genau so ist das für mich mit dem Spiel. Wenn Blizz die Ursache nicht behoben bekommt, dann sollten sie uns wenigstens mit ein paar Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit entschädigen.


----------



## IchbinArzt (12. Februar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum dann immer Transfers angeboten werden.
> 
> Kann man volle Realms nicht einfach schließen ?



Hi,

im Moment sind die am sträksten betroffenen Realmpools zu zusätzlichen Wartungen für 2 Stunden offline. Es scheint als würde Blizzard doch mal versuchen etwas zu richten. Da kann man nur auf morgen gespannt sein. Am Abend war es zum Glück nicht so laggy wie sonst. 

Mit Transers verdient Blizzard zusätzlichen Geld. Würde man überall hin frei trasen können gäbe das ein Chaos. Aber für die vollen Server wäre ein kostenloser Transfer sicher mal nett. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das viele dieses nutzen würden. Und warum Blizz die vollen Server nicht einfach dicht macht (Bevölkerungsstop) kann wohl nur Blizz selbst beantworten. Ich wäre jedenfalls dafür. 

Gruß, 

Doc


----------



## Martok (12. Februar 2010)

Carisha schrieb:


> dann sollten sie uns wenigstens mit ein paar Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit entschädigen.



nette idee, macht blizz aber sicherlich nicht.


ich habe mein abo erst mal nicht verlängert, wenn man nur abends zoggen kann, und es dann noch laggt macht das kein spass zZ


----------



## Gliothiel (12. Februar 2010)

Für die "wunderbare" Zeit seit dem Patch, die wir derzeit in Azeroth erleben dürfen sollte sich Blizz wirklich was einfallen lassen.

und JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA es ist MIMIMIMI!!!!!

Immerhin gibt es eine große Anzahl Leute, die abends spielen, woher sonst würden die Lags auch kommen zwischen 18:30 und 22:00 Uhr. Aber warum spielen die Leut um diese Zeit?


ohhhhhhhhhh welch Wunder, weil sie arbeiten gehen und erst um eine so unmögliche Zeit und alle gleichzeitig an das Spiel gehen.

Immer wieder gibt es Studien, warum die Spieler zu welchen Spielen abwandern ..... und da sollte einem doch der klare Menschenverstand allein schon sagen, dass die derzeitige "Unspielbarkeit" der Hauptfaktor ist.

Aber man bekommt immer nur nichtssagende Antworten (das Problem ist uns bekannt) die nur noch mehr Frust machen.

Sicher, man könnte das Abo kündigen, WOW vom Rechner werfen und sich den Streß nimmer antun. Aber bitte seid auch mal ehrlich zu euch selber: irgendwie mag man diese Pixelhaufen und will sie nicht begraben, wie heißt es so schön? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Trotzdem wäre es an der Zeit, dass mal von Blizz für jene, die da immer wieder durchtauchen (und es ist nicht das erste Mal und wird auch nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass WOW lagt wie §$%§$%) eine kleine "Durchhalteprämie" kommt.

Immer nur nehmen und nie geben, das funktioniert so nicht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. Februar 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Zuerst mit meinen80igern die daily Hero...
> HDZ4 . einfach unspielbar.
> ...



scheinbar bist du einer der "manche Spieler", die ein wenig die "Latenzprobleme spüren".

Das ne Firma mal hin und wieder Probleme hat, gerne ... sind alle nur Menschen. Aber das Statement im Loginfenster ist schlicht EINE FRECHHEIT. Nicht das Problem ist was mich auf die Palme bringt, sondern Blizzard und sein lapidarer Umgang damit.


----------



## Sethclaw (12. Februar 2010)

Madmortem frühs/Mittags läuft np, erst ab 18 uhr ca ist vorbei, dann kommen die laggs :<, seit wochen ! :<


----------



## Gliothiel (12. Februar 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Madmortem frühs/Mittags läuft np, erst ab 18 uhr ca ist vorbei, dann kommen die laggs :<, seit wochen ! :<




Meine Rede. Die bööööööösen Leute, die nach haus kommen und sich nach einem Arbeitstag entspannen wollen.

Aber da fällt mir was ein, vielleicht sollten wir unser RL nach den Lags aussrichten und ein Teil von uns geht morgens einfach nicht arbeiten und der andere Teil dann nachmittags. Mal sehen was unsere Chefs dazu sagen. Die finden sicher schneller eine Lösung und keine lapidaren Aussagen.


----------



## Joe Hate (12. Februar 2010)

hallo leute,
ich finde blizz soll die ganzen events raus schmeißen. ohne diesen schrott würde es reibungslos laufen! wer braucht schon diese drecks events!!??


----------



## Kjarrigan (12. Februar 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Die bööööööösen Leute, die nach haus kommen und sich nach einem Arbeitstag entspannen wollen.
> 
> Aber da fällt mir was ein, vielleicht sollten wir unser RL nach den Lags aussrichten und ein Teil von uns geht morgens einfach nicht arbeiten und der andere Teil dann nachmittags. Mal sehen was unsere Chefs dazu sagen. Die finden sicher schneller eine Lösung und keine lapidaren Aussagen.



/sign, kann nicht angehen das ich 24/7 zocken will und diese ganzen dummen leute die für ihr leben arbeiten müssen dann on kommen und die server ruinieren....


/irony off

bin auch ziemlich genervt, wenn ich bis 17 uhr arbeiten bin und dann mal am abend eine stunde in azeroth entspannen will geht schon fast gar nichts mehr, und das ist einfach nur zusätzlicher frust. 

btw: Weiß einer wenn ich den Account über ELV verlängern lasse bis wann ich den gekündigt haben muss damit er nicht mehr verlängert wird (mein Account läuft am 25.02. aus und wenn das mit den laggs nicht bald besser wird will ich den nicht automatisch um 6 Monate verlängern lassen)

MfG Kjar


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (12. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Das ne Firma mal hin und wieder Probleme hat, gerne ... sind alle nur Menschen. Aber das Statement im Loginfenster ist schlicht EINE FRECHHEIT. Nicht das Problem ist was mich auf die Palme bringt, sondern Blizzard und sein lapidarer Umgang damit.



Was sollen sie den sonst da Reinschreiben? Live Progress der Sourcen die von den Entwicklern bearbeitet werden?


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2010)

Joe schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich finde blizz soll die ganzen events raus schmeißen. ohne diesen schrott würde es reibungslos laufen! wer braucht schon diese drecks events!!??


Schön daß Du so aufmerksam andere Posts und Statements seitens Blizzard liest. ^^

Nur so viel dazu: Wer braucht Dich denn schon?!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. Februar 2010)

Joe schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich finde blizz soll die ganzen events raus schmeißen. ohne diesen schrott würde es reibungslos laufen! wer braucht schon diese drecks events!!??



das stimmt schlicht so nicht.

Blizzard arbeitet betriebswirtschaftlich, und wird immer genau soviel (oder wenig) Hardware für die Serverpools kaufen wie nötig. stimmt schon, das so ein event ein peak auslöst, aber wenn blizzard die abschaffen würde gäbs die peaks schnell woanders, und das Spiel wäre wieder laggy.

das Motto: immer schön so wenig ausgeben wie nötig, und nur soviel einsetzen das nicht all zu viele Leute schimpfen.


----------

